# Knitting Resort!!! You know who you are!!!! #3



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

at least tomorrow i'm working until noon. Then I;ll go home and knit until my sisters get here!


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> How is everyone's socks? I am slowly working on mine. Bits
> 
> PS Myra, so how many grandkids? six plus one on the way, but what about you have two that are your sisters? I am slowly getting confused. B


Bitsey
I have 1 daughter of my own. 2 neices and 1 nephew I reaised and 1 step daughter. The 2 nieces have 2 each one has 2 girls 1 has a boy and a girl. my daughter has 2 boys and my stepdaughter is expecting her first child in Feb. it's also a boy so 6 and one on the way!

I have one of the garter stitch ruffled blankets in blue half way done. and i started on bibs last night. I also have a diagonal blanket in a kinda cotton candy (multi color) going also for him. then a few burp cloths. Bibs and cloths are all done in cotton. she likes brite colors too. so bright she'll get!! 

I don't feel like a saint for taking them in. but thanks sewbiz. I just always loved them they were my little buddies before I had any child of my own. Their natural father had left when she was pregnant with the last one, the boy. so i had always been there. My SIL was my friend before I dated andd married her brother.
At first the family wanted to send one with this one and one with that one. I had a fit at the thought of breaking them up. so I just talked to my ex and said we have the room and they can't be seperated. it's wrong. they are they have left. Just each other and us.
So even tho 2 years later he & I divorced. I kept the kids. I wasn't going to uproot them again.
They are 30,28,26,and 24. . My daughter being the youngestof those 4 and My step daughter is 21
I get back more than I ever gave up!


Myra


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

TIME TO GO HOME!!

See you chicks with sticks after dinner!!


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

See ya!! barb!! 

Myra


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Myra...is that a current picture, because if it is I need some serious me time and alot of plastic surgery. Lord girl you are beautiful....and you have children that old. Mercy!! Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Have you all gotten your swaps yet? I think I am begging off next month. I have alot of work to do. B


I'm taking a break too. I'm tired of people sending me the very things I put on my 'least favorite' list.

Maybe in the future we could just do a Resort Swap one month. Maybe for Dec/Christmas? I'd much rather swap with you all than complete strangers. Let's just keep it in mind. I wouldn't mind organizing it, if we decide to do it. (Easy Peasey, there aren't that many of us...) I'm not complaining about the big swap, tho. It's how I met all of you! Wouldn't trade that for anything.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, I think that is a great idea to do it for Christmas. But let us pick names ahead of time, so one could take their time looking for that special something. What do you think? Too much time?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Plus I don't think that this is something we have to do every month...maybe on special occasions...so they are special. Give me your opinion..and everyone else.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Myra...is that a current picture, because if it is I need some serious me time and alot of plastic surgery. Lord girl you are beautiful....and you have children that old. Mercy!! Bitsey


*Ditto!!* Your family sounds wonderful. And lots of grandkids. Christmas must be so much fun!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Plus I don't think that this is something we have to do every month...maybe on special occasions...so they are special. Give me your opinion..and everyone else.


Sounds good to me... :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey, going to cook, but we are getting ready for a drum roll.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi everyone, i just read all these chat threads. all you ladies and your families look great! i'll show my picture soon. i want to go thru my photos for a nice up-to-date one, but i have to see. i was hoping to go to the beauty school for my hair color & cut. right now, i wear my hair up so i might look thru my photos and display one from those. my son's birthday is today. he turned 25. ( i can't believe it!) i'll be 48 in november 23rd, my husband turned 50 sept. 9.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Maryrose, you youngster you, what do you think of us having our own swp and just for special occasions? Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi everyone, i just read all these chat threads. all you ladies and your families look great! i'll show my picture soon. i want to go thru my photos for a nice up-to-date one, but i have to see. i was hoping to go to the beauty school for my hair color & cut. right now, i wear my hair up so i might look thru my photos and display one from those. my son's birthday is today. he turned 25. ( i can't believe it!) i'll be 48 in november 23rd, my husband turned 50 sept. 9.


Happy Birthday to your son!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, We are missing Onesoutherngal, Maryrose and dissi. Anyone else?


You're right... OSG and Dissi have not been heard from in a long time. I think OSG is very busy with her high school aged kids. Plus she works full time. She does a lot.

Bitsey, am praying for your son to have great favor with whoever he wants to work for. With his training and skills, he will be snapped up quickly.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you dear friend. How is your hubby doing? I am hoping better since I have not heard otherwise. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, plus Knitgalore.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Myra...is that a current picture, because if it is I need some serious me time and alot of plastic surgery. Lord girl you are beautiful....and you have children that old. Mercy!! Bitsey


U guys are too sweet.yes the pic is current. Well a few months old! I turned 47 this year. Time flies! Lol I have been fortunate that I don't have to color my hair yet. Alot of native american Indian. And Irish blood.
Xmas is a experience!! With all those kids. I'm kinda like Madea with em tho. I LOVE em but nanny don't take no crap either! I to break up a fight or two, but that's usually it!! Haha

Myra


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Gosh we will have a drum roll tonight.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Rmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

DRUM ROLL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

SO I went to the Dr, and I have the beginnings of Carpal Tunnel.. and I said,. NO WAY I am giving up knitting or typing on the comp.. so he said go buy splints.. and make an appointment with neurologist.. so here i am typing with a splint on... I actually took the splint out and tried it on in the pharmacy, then took out my socks and tried to knit with the splint on to see if i could.. WHOO HOO! it worked.. so now i am knitting, typing etc with this contraption on my arms..

Better than the alternative.. right????

Myra, your a better man than I, Gunnga Din!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Myra...is that a current picture, because if it is I need some serious me time and alot of plastic surgery. Lord girl you are beautiful....and you have children that old. Mercy!! Bitsey
> ...


And don't forget, You're packin!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

200 pages, a milestone!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Aren't we special???????????????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bon, just to let our health Guru know... I lost 3.5 pounds in a week on this new food plan.... another Whoo HOO!!! and my blood pressure went down!!!! 
With all this menopause, my weight has been inching up and before the only thing that worked was working out for 1.5 hours a day.. now I feel better and weight less IN A WEEK!!!!!

Am I talking to much about myself?????????????????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi everyone, i just read all these chat threads. all you ladies and your families look great! i'll show my picture soon. i want to go thru my photos for a nice up-to-date one, but i have to see. i was hoping to go to the beauty school for my hair color & cut. right now, i wear my hair up so i might look thru my photos and display one from those. my son's birthday is today. he turned 25. ( i can't believe it!) i'll be 48 in november 23rd, my husband turned 50 sept. 9.


Good birthday!!!! I remember when my son turned 25 (he's now 30) and my daughter turned 25 last year.. God how time flies..

And your hubby has a great birth day!!!! Same as ME!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Have you all gotten your swaps yet? I think I am begging off next month. I have alot of work to do. B
> ...


I actually have been thinking of what I would send each of you... ha ha... just you wait!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hola Ladies! Hope your day went well! Mine went nothing like I expected. So my nap from this morning is happening right before bedtime LOL

Had a few things to do. Went to the gyno... I don't know why... but it had been a while since the last appt. Went to see an apt too. Need more room! My yarn needs it's own bedroom! hahaha Just kidding. The kids do. We're very cramped. Grrr! I keep saying i'm going to cross that state border or a few states borders and pick a spot for us. NY just keeps sucking us in! LOL

We're missing Alberta. She said she'd be back in a week. I think she said she wasn't going to be checking in this time. 

So many things going on around here lol Resort swap sounds awesome! I think because we know each other better now. We will all appreciate it so much more.

Myra, taking in little munchkins and giving them a better life is so beautiful. Sounds like they're really there for you too. I hope they appreciate you forever 

Beautiful pictures everyone! MaryRose we weren't sure how old you were... Did you get to read that part?  

Barbara, I bet you'll sleep like a baby tonight. lol


Knitting, is it really mandatory to have central air over there? I was listening to NPR this morning and there was a man talking about how spoiled we are with all this central air and such. He and his wife haven't used the AC in years. He said he turns it on just to make sure it works. They want to save the earth from the emissions. 

Bitsey, sending prayers up for your sil! Good luck! Can he go into business for himself?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Knitting, sorry to hear about your wrists. I think i'm going through the same. But I would do the surgery. Maybe they can fix my wrist while they're at it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Have you all gotten your swaps yet? I think I am begging off next month. I have alot of work to do. B
> ...


I am more interested in doing this. I'm not swapping anymore with the monthly swaps.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Whew! It took ages to read all the posts. With so many prayers going up your sil is bound to get this job Bits. If the big man wants him to have it of course!
I'm still working on my garter stitch bag - only 4 more squares then I will have to look up i-cord bind off to give it a neat edge and for the handles. 
Then I only have one more wip - well I only have the wool actually as I pulled out the blanket (afghan) many times because I didn't like the start of it. Will probably just make a few strips changing the pattern every 40 rows or something so it is unique. 
You girls are the best you know! Oh, and I haven't even looked at the yarn bombing site - just the name did not appeal to me. I'm starting to get selective about which topics I choose.
Sue x


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

It seems that now the words are wrapping and I have to use the cursor to see the text.
OK, I know they always wrapped but this is like set to a bigger screen now, have you noticed?
Sue


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just checking in with everyone. What did everyone think about just doing a swap amongst ourselves and doing it on special occasions? Givr opinions and be honest. 

Thank you Knitting for you kind thoughts about my SIL. He would have to be retested and go for more schooling to be in business for himself for home electrical work. He does commercial work...large cables. That is not something you go into business for yourself. Bits

Don't forget to give thoughts on changing our swap and not entering the regular swap. B


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

And page 200 went as fast as it got here! lol

Hi Sue!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Resort swap is a BIG YES for me!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Let us understand...no swapping with the larger group but just amongst ourselves. Sewbiz said she would organize it. B.

Keep a tally on who is interested....and only on special occasions...like Christmas, Easter. etc.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sue, that was an unexpected special for page 200!  

The reason for it was the one long word. Being that the webpage cannot hyphenate a word it has to allow the space for it to fit. Know what I mean? 

If you're familiar with Microsoft Excel, it does the same thing. You will have to tell the cell to wrap the text to fit in the cell.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Not a problem. I'm already mentally shopping! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, to make it work we need more than just you, me and sewbiz.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi City!

I'd like to say yes, but I think I remember somebody saying how expensive it was to ship to Aussie land and there is only a couple of us that come to this resort I think. I have only been involved in one swap so far and that is the Aussie swap and it costs between $5 and $12 depending on the size of the parcel. I try to keep it small but still packed with goodies.

I think you were trying to get a few select ones that knew each other well and I can't say that I know you all well yet - but we are getting there!
Sue


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm in for the Resort Swap!!!!! Oh yeah Baby!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey Knitting...I have the same issues with my wrists. The left is worst than the right, but I have to use splint brace whatever you want to call them too. I also had a cortizone shot in the left one, and it has been great since. A few months now.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Since you all are younger than this old grey hair..you all keep track of who is in or out and let sewbiz know. Bits


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I watched a video to learn how to use two circs for working in the round and the demonstrator was knitting like crochet, using her right needle to pick up the yarn instead of wrapping the yarn around the right needle (if you can understand what I am saying).

I wonder if that would be better for our wrist than using the right hand all the time? Any thoughts? I just watched another video and she called it "continental style"




I notice for the join she actually added an extra stitch which gets slipped onto the next needle for the join and then gets you K2 tog. Hadn't thought of that.
Sue


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Why not just use one circular needle it is called magic loop and you would not have two needles flopping around in the back. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Thank you dear friend. How is your hubby doing? I am hoping better since I have not heard otherwise. B


I wish I could say better, but he's not really doing all that great. He worries me...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Bonnie. I'll keep him on my prayer list.

I have a brother and a sister with sugar issues. It runs heavy in my family. Nasty thing. Took my Dad away from us. I get my sugar checked about 3 times a year. I worry.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> SO I went to the Dr, and I have the beginnings of Carpal Tunnel.. and I said,. NO WAY I am giving up knitting or typing on the comp.. so he said go buy splints.. and make an appointment with neurologist.. so here i am typing with a splint on... I actually took the splint out and tried it on in the pharmacy, then took out my socks and tried to knit with the splint on to see if i could.. WHOO HOO! it worked.. so now i am knitting, typing etc with this contraption on my arms..
> 
> Better than the alternative.. right????
> 
> Myra, your a better man than I, Gunnga Din!!!!


So sorry you are having that problem. It's no fun to hurt. Take care of that while it's still early.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bon, just to let our health Guru know... I lost 3.5 pounds in a week on this new food plan.... another Whoo HOO!!! and my blood pressure went down!!!!
> With all this menopause, my weight has been inching up and before the only thing that worked was working out for 1.5 hours a day.. now I feel better and weight less IN A WEEK!!!!!
> 
> Am I talking to much about myself?????????????????


What's the new food plan? Menopause is affecting my weight, too. I'm 10 lbs heavier than I was a year ago, all around my middle, and it's been a BEAST to try to get it to budge.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz what do the Doctors sayabout huby...time will do it? Or is it the amount of insulin? Gosh, I just hate this happening to you and your family. My prayers are going out overtime. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just a reminder....Project Runway at 9 onthe east. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz it is call your metabolism grinds to a halt. Just have to find certain foods thT SPEED UP YOUR METABOLISM. gRAPES OR ONE OF THE THINGS....tHEY MAKE YOUR BODY SEEM LIKE IT WAS WORKING OUT. Sorry about the caps hit that key again. My friend walks and rides a bike and she is slendar. But for lunches she drinks ensure. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> It seems that now the words are wrapping and I have to use the cursor to see the text.
> OK, I know they always wrapped but this is like set to a bigger screen now, have you noticed?
> Sue


YES! This was driving me crazy but now on this page it's not happening anymore. Must be a site glitch or something. Or they are "rewarding" us for talking for 200 pages! :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Let us understand...no swapping with the larger group but just amongst ourselves. Sewbiz said she would organize it. B.
> 
> Keep a tally on who is interested....and only on special occasions...like Christmas, Easter. etc.


I wouldn't care if folks wanted to do the big swap too... I just plan to do our little swap, myself. We can send in our same questionaires (updated, maybe) to me by PM, then I'll mix us up and pass them out. But later with that... We can discuss what we want to do around November, if it's for a Dec. holiday swap. Depending on how well it goes and if we want to do it again, we could do it about 10 times before we would repeat back to the same partners. That is, if all of us want to play...


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, just watched the magic loop method too. Will give that a try as well. Just might convince me to try socks!
Sue
x



Bitsey said:


> Why not just use one circular needle it is called magic loop and you would not have two needles flopping around in the back. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sue, that was an unexpected special for page 200!
> 
> The reason for it was the one long word. Being that the webpage cannot hyphenate a word it has to allow the space for it to fit. Know what I mean?
> 
> If you're familiar with Microsoft Excel, it does the same thing. You will have to tell the cell to wrap the text to fit in the cell.


Ahhhhh, you're smart. So... it was all Bitsey's fault. :hunf: (jk) I learned something new.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Hi City!
> 
> I'd like to say yes, but I think I remember somebody saying how expensive it was to ship to Aussie land and there is only a couple of us that come to this resort I think. I have only been involved in one swap so far and that is the Aussie swap and it costs between $5 and $12 depending on the size of the parcel. I try to keep it small but still packed with goodies.
> 
> ...


I didn't even think of that. You and Trasara are in Australia. We will have to brainstorm that.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

See I knew you could organize this ting. And what's my fault...lordy did I hit that key again and make long sentences?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz what do the Doctors sayabout huby...time will do it? Or is it the amount of insulin? Gosh, I just hate this happening to you and your family. My prayers are going out overtime. Bits


Not that simple. He has multiple layers of problems and they all impact each other. I think he is feeling overwhelmed. Thank you so much for lifting him up in prayer-- Charles is his name.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I hate typos.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh Bonnie, are the doctors helping? So Sorry. Lets be optimistic. 

My dad was diagnosed diabetic in october of 09. Changed his diet, lost a lot of weight. Some other complications, not related to diabetes. He does not take anymore shots. Since early this year. He had gone to the doc cause he was urinating unusually frequent. His sugar was nearly 500! Explained his strangeness..... they sent him home!! He drove to work the next morning, he usually gets in around 7, his asst 8, she found him in a daze. They rushed him downstairs and his sugar was almost 600! 

Hes ok now. Has other unrelated issues....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Diabetes comes with multiple layers. My step-BIL has severe diabetes and I know it affects every organ in your body. It is a difficult thing. And I just found out about my sil who lost his job and looking for a new one just found out he is diabetic and uses insulin. But he gets angry if my daughter mentions his diet, or anything about it. I just told her he is 44 he has to figure this out for himself. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bonnie, you and Charles are in my prayers. For his health and yours, as well as for strength to hang tight and vision to see through and past. 

Know that youll have our prayers working for you guys. 

For all of you really.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Doctor told Bruce he had to lose weight (I needed to as well). So I googled this diet "Thin by Friday". Showed it to hubby and he agreed that he would eat most of what was on it. 
So we started it last November and lost over 30lbs each! We no longer call it a diet but a lifestyle change. We don't keep to it religiously now but we are maintaining our weight levels. 
Doctor is very happy with Bruce now. 
My blood tests showed glucose intolerance as well so I have to watch my sugars as well (sigh!). But he did say they were lower than last year, which is obviously because of the weight loss and dieting.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey Maryrose, you youngster you, what do you think of us having our own swp and just for special occasions? Bits


sounds good. i have to think about it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, talk to sewbiz she has all the info or thoughts and ideas on the project. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz it is call your metabolism grinds to a halt. Just have to find certain foods thT SPEED UP YOUR METABOLISM. gRAPES OR ONE OF THE THINGS....tHEY MAKE YOUR BODY SEEM LIKE IT WAS WORKING OUT. Sorry about the caps hit that key again. My friend walks and rides a bike and she is slendar. But for lunches she drinks ensure. B


Weight lifting makes me ravenously hungry. It's torn down muscles screaming for the building blocks with which to repair themselves... No way I could come home and drink just a liquid lunch. You know I work out like crazy-- cardio as well as my weight lifting routines. ...And still the 'pudge'... At least I am healthy and strong, and the muscle is there underneath. Muscle burns calories even when you are asleep-- thank God!

So tell me more foods you are eating that help you lose weight. Too much fruit has a lot of sugar. But I eat it anyway, just try not to have too much at a time.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> See I knew you could organize this ting. And what's my fault...lordy did I hit that key again and make long sentences?


LOL, you camped out on the "m" key for a while...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Oh Bonnie, are the doctors helping? So Sorry. Lets be optimistic.
> 
> My dad was diagnosed diabetic in october of 09. Changed his diet, lost a lot of weight. Some other complications, not related to diabetes. He does not take anymore shots. Since early this year. He had gone to the doc cause he was urinating unusually frequent. His sugar was nearly 500! Explained his strangeness..... they sent him home!! He drove to work the next morning, he usually gets in around 7, his asst 8, she found him in a daze. They rushed him downstairs and his sugar was almost 600!
> 
> Hes ok now. Has other unrelated issues....


I'm glad he's okay. It sounds like he has the type that can be controlled with diet and pills. Maybe just needs some tweaking now... Charles is totally insulin dependant and has been for over 20 years. It's tough.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Doctor told Bruce he had to lose weight (I needed to as well). So I googled this diet "Thin by Friday". Showed it to hubby and he agreed that he would eat most of what was on it.
> So we started it last November and lost over 30lbs each! We no longer call it a diet but a lifestyle change. We don't keep to it religiously now but we are maintaining our weight levels.
> Doctor is very happy with Bruce now.
> My blood tests showed glucose intolerance as well so I have to watch my sugars as well (sigh!). But he did say they were lower than last year, which is obviously because of the weight loss and dieting.


Good for both of you! I love to hear stories about how people changed their lives like you did. When we get motivated, we can do it! 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Lose weight? Me? Look cookie, I gained 20 pounds when I quit smoking and it is still here. So I figure it is a toss up smoke and be thinner or have 20 lbs and no smoking. So I am smoke free. This fall I hope to go back to walking. I cannot do it down here in the summer with the humidity. It is horrible..like liquid air..and I'm sure all those years of smoking of course did not help. But, I am healthy, blood pressure good and that chlorestoral(whatever) is good. So I am happy. Plus I am 66 years old. I am good to go. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I'm glad he's okay. It sounds like he has the type that can be controlled with diet and pills. Maybe just needs some tweaking now... Charles is totally insulin dependant and has been for over 20 years. It's tough.


Oh wow. Long time.

I need a diet i can stick too also.... grrrr


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Lose weight? Me? Look cookie, I gained 20 pounds when I quit smoking and it is still here. So I figure it is a toss up smoke and be thinner or have 20 lbs and no smoking. So I am smoke free. This fall I hope to go back to walking. I cannot do it down here in the summer with the humidity. It is horrible..like liquid air..and I'm sure all those years of smoking of course did not help. But, I am healthy, blood pressure good and that chlorestoral(whatever) is good. So I am happy. Plus I am 66 years old. I am good to go. Bits


Yay for you to get rid of smoking. Some people can carry some extra weight just fine and then others can't do it without health probs. When I am overweight my blood pressure goes up and all sorts of other bad things start to happen. That's why I had to get serious about it years ago. I had an abnormal ekg.

If your b.p. and cholesterol are good and you are happy, all is well! I know you would feel good and have more energy if you could walk, tho. It's too hot here to run/walk outside most of the time, so I do it in the gym on the treadmills in the heat of summer. But I love to be outside. I feel so FREE running down the road! Not many houses and usually no cars out here on my pretty country road...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry Sewbiz, running? I would fall down...walking is good for me. I also have a balance thing so I no longer ride a bike. Fell and broke my shoulder. No more bikes, except stationary. Back to Project. I am really aching for my sewing machine


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sorry Sewbiz, running? I would fall down...walking is good for me. I also have a balance thing so I no longer ride a bike. Fell and broke my shoulder. No more bikes, except stationary. Back to Project. I am really aching for my sewing machine


Lol, walking is fine exercise... I just want to generate a little more heat! Is there a fitness center anywhere near you? They usually have a variety of cardio equipment so you can switch it up and not get bored. And you can be inside where it's cool on the hot days. Plus gyms all have the Silver Sneakers or some other fitness classes for seniors-- good, safe workouts designed for senior adults and their specific needs. You would just love those classes. I teach them and I always try to make it fun. I love my classes!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

City, these are coming your way! Will mail them off tomorrow...


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Me too. If I put it up and then see one, I have to edit and fix it. :lol:



Bitsey said:


> I hate typos.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh, aren't they pretty!



Sewbizgirl said:


> City, these are coming your way! Will mail them off tomorrow...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Oh, aren't they pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sue...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG! I go away for a moment and there are tons of pages to read... WHAT"S UP WITH THAT????

I mentioned what I was doing diet wise a while back..Over last weekend Kal and I watched a Doc called FORKS OVER KNIVES and it was so very impacting that we both look at each other at the end of it and said.. that's it.. no more .... (Not that I wasn't cooking ok anyway..) but not like this..

No Dairy, No meat of any kind, no fish...nothing that moves.. grains and plants... and we purchased a Ninja blender and tons of good grains (Chia, Hemp, Flax, etc.) so I grind up a tbls of each in a coffee grinder, add banana, vanilla, agave, and some sort of milk.. (Coconut, soy, or almond) and whirl away.. it was good!! delis.. couldn't believe how good it tasted.. and then it fills u up like you wouldn't believe.. 

If you love cookies, I have an amazing HEALTHY cookie recipe.. It's got tons of healthy things in it.. but at the end of the day tastes like oatmeal raisin cookies.. If you want the recipe, PM me.. 

I will be thrilled to join our swap ... I am not going to do it this month either.. haven't received sept. (even though I got a PM from the swap buddy that she mailed it) The postage can be crazy high.. 

Went out to buy the splints and you guys wrote and wrote and wrote..

Sew, your hubby should only be well... 

Bits, have you heard if SIL got the job??

City, you need to go to the gyno every year, whether you like it or not and a Mammogram... YOU MUST!!!!

Good to know I am in good company with the wrists but not happy to hear that you all have the same problem!!!!!!!

The sqs will make a beautiful afghan..

City have you gotten many yet???? I haven't gotten a one!!!!

People have been asking me for my address but nothing yet...

Got to go try on those splints and see if I can type with them..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Knitting, sorry to hear about your wrists. I think i'm going through the same. But I would do the surgery. Maybe they can fix my wrist while they're at it.


City, you want to avoid surgery at all costs if you can...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I show up and everyone is gone!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So cool! Thank you Sewbiz!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, your squares are nice! i'm just doing basic stitches but i'm going to crochet mine mostly to mail to knittingneedles since i'm doing acrylic ones. all you ladies look good with your weight. i had a good workout cleaning my new place. when i move in a new place, i spring clean it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting thank you for your thoughts for my SIL but have not been told yet. I know your diet sounds healthy, but it may taste good, but not for every meal. Please there is not a pickle or tomato present. Tomatoes are extremely healthy...I sometimes think (my opinion) that sometimes people can carry this health and weight loss to an extreme. You can always drink a milk shake of wheat germ and soy milk and be very healthy, but I don't know, I think I want to enjoy life and yummy things in my remaining years. They say all things in moderation. So have a chocolate bar, and an adult beverage and say yum! that my dear friends is the end of my pontificating. I am off to my chair before bed. 

PS Did I say I am so excited, looking forwardto my sewing machine. I love it so. Bitsey.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Good for you! Do you want to come and move into my place for a little while. :lol:



maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, your squares are nice! i'm just doing basic stitches but i'm going to crochet mine mostly to mail to knittingneedles since i'm doing acrylic ones. all you ladies look good with your weight. i had a good workout cleaning my new place. when i move in a new place, i spring clean it.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

well, i'm going off for the nite too. my husband will be coming home from work soon then it's his turn to be on the internet. see you all tomorrow.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hola Nina! oops!

Im gonna look up that movie.... im nervous lol 

Mom said i got a box from belfast so im guessing thats tammies package. Going up there tomorrow. Someone else sent, but havent received it yet. 

I have two for you and gonna make more... started a tam today, almost done. Decreasing now! Whew! 

Glad i had time earlier today. I know i have to go... was blah about it cause of the dr. He says... yeah, everythings ok. Same as last time. Youre fine. Nothing going on huh?! 

Oh yeah.... rub it in!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting I am not fussing...don't be mad, but no pickles or tomatoes? Gad zook girl.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree Bitsey. Still buy the 20pk of Freddo Frogs and have one every couple of days and licorice - guess that's why my sugar levels are slightly higher. And the "Thin by Friday" diet is eating all the good things we should. Beans and salad being on top of the list. We have salads most days for lunch (lettuce, capsicum, onion, carrots, cucumber, tomato, beetroot and sometimes a little cheese) use a low calorie dressing - tastes good too.



Bitsey said:


> Knitting thank you for your thoughts for my SIL but have not been told yet. I know your diet sounds healthy, but it may taste good, but not for every meal. Please there is not a pickle or tomato present. Tomatoes are extremely healthy...I sometimes think (my opinion) that sometimes people can carry this health and weight loss to an extreme. You can always drink a milk shake of wheat germ and soy milk and be very healthy, but I don't know, I think I want to enjoy life and yummy things in my remaining years. They say all things in moderation. So have a chocolate bar, and an adult beverage and say yum! that my dear friends is the end of my pontificating. I am off to my chair before bed.
> 
> PS Did I say I am so excited, looking forwardto my sewing machine. I love it so. Bitsey.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Knitting
I am dealing with the carpal tunnel thing as well. Sometime my thumb will just go numb. And the pads of my fingers too. There are some exercises u can do that help. Plus I have one of those braces I wear. It helps.
I will probably go with the surgery next year. Between the computer work and knitting at night. It can get pretty painful.

Myra


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi ladies.... I am still popping in from time to time... Just hAve a full plate...& a computer virus;(... It's hard to kp on an iPhone alone...take care and prayers for dh's & better dates! ... And will have to wait for a cure to post a photo


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Knitting thank you for your thoughts for my SIL but have not been told yet. I know your diet sounds healthy, but it may taste good, but not for every meal. Please there is not a pickle or tomato present. Tomatoes are extremely healthy...I sometimes think (my opinion) that sometimes people can carry this health and weight loss to an extreme. You can always drink a milk shake of wheat germ and soy milk and be very healthy, but I don't know, I think I want to enjoy life and yummy things in my remaining years. They say all things in moderation. So have a chocolate bar, and an adult beverage and say yum! that my dear friends is the end of my pontificating. I am off to my chair before bed.
> 
> PS Did I say I am so excited, looking forwardto my sewing machine. I love it so. Bitsey.


Bits, first off, I am a chef by profession so if anyone loves to eat.. it's me!!! and one of the most foods I eat is Tomatoes.. In the morning I eat toast with olive oil and sliced tomatoes .. yum...

I don't expect to never eat meat again, but on occasion.. instead of moderation of grains and plants.. it is gonna be the opposite .. moderation in chicken meat and fish..

That shake is just a drink, it's not the whole day's food..
It's a way to get good stuff inside you without having to think where you can hide it all.. a glass of wine or beer is Ok too.

I am not trying to change anyone's ideas.. just letting you know what I have been doing... I am no health freak in anyway...

I will send you a copy of the movie and then you tell me what you think!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

wow 45 minutes later and I have caught up with all the posts
Happy 200 pages everyone.
I am happy to take part in the christmas swap with you guys, as it isn't all the time I don't mind the postage but I fully understand if you guys don't want to post this way.
I stopped swapping as I figure for what it cost I could just buy someting I wanted. I think with all of you it would be different as we have got to know one another it would be more personal, I also found it rude when parcels weren't acknowledged and I would be worrying that someone was waiting for their parcel and something may have gone wrong.I think an occasional swap will make it much more special.
Sewbiz I sometimes see a post and am dying to comment on but know it would open a huge can of worms, so I don't.But I have thought of pm ing one of you and saying did you read that post %&^*# HOw rude!
Gotta take my daughter to work will be back soon.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Knitting I am going to check out this doco, I am a Home Economist so am always checking out interesting Nutritional info it sounds interesting although I don't know if I could be that strict, but I love knowing about all this stuff.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I like the idea of the PM. I use it with a certain monkey.
Cheers
Sue


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Knitting I am going to check out this doco, I am a Home Economist so am always checking out interesting Nutritional info it sounds interesting although I don't know if I could be that strict, but I love knowing about all this stuff.


It isn't strict at all.. If you knew me, you would know that I don't believe in strict.. I barely ever make the same food twice.. I am the biggest foodie around. I always say.. If I have to eat, it better be good, I don't allow myself to eat anything that isn't exceptional.. Why bother with mediocre food? Life is suppose to be enjoyable as much as possible. And since food is such a big part of a person's life, it has to be enjoyable. So for the moment, I can and hope to continue doing this, but just like anything else, I know I will eat BBQ (my favorite) again, and my Mom's Potato Kugel (??) and CHOCOLATE.. but it is worth looking into especially if you are diabetic and have high blood pressure.. My BP went down too..

The book the movie is based on is called "The China Study" ..

Sorry, if everyone else feels that I am pushy about this.. I'm not.. to each his own.. I just am excited that for the first time in almost 10 years my weight is finally going in the opposite direction and I wanted to share it with my new friends!! Ever since Menopause I have gained nearly 60 pounds and no matter what I did, it didn't move except UP..and now it is going down.. hopefully totally and forever!!!!

And that's it.. no more talk about this!!!!! Don't want to get kicked out of the Resort!!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

You can talk about it, Knitting. I do remember the movie you mentioned, just didn't make the connection to a dietary change. I'm happy it's working for you, but dh and I couldn't eat like that. We literally tear our muscle tissue down on a regular basis and have to have a lot of protein in our diets to repair and recover. We live on fish but also chicken and occasionally beef and lean pork. Can't do tons of grains either, too many carbs. We eat brown rice... and loads of vegetables. I know the optimal things I need to eat to get to my perfect weight, it's sometimes just a matter of sticking to that and not straying so much.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> You can talk about it, Knitting. I do remember the movie you mentioned, just didn't make the connection to a dietary change. I'm happy it's working for you, but dh and I couldn't eat like that. We literally tear our muscle tissue down on a regular basis and have to have a lot of protein in our diets to repair and recover. We live on fish but also chicken and occasionally beef and lean pork. Can't do tons of grains either, too many carbs. We eat brown rice... and loads of vegetables. I know the optimal things I need to eat to get to my perfect weight, it's sometimes just a matter of sticking to that and not straying so much.


See that's why you need to see the movie...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

And why aren't you sleeping.. it's after 3am.????

I am everyone's Mom!!! lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Sewbiz I sometimes see a post and am dying to comment on but know it would open a huge can of worms, so I don't.But I have thought of pm ing one of you and saying did you read that post %&^*# HOw rude!


Yeah, I just did it again. I let them have it in a thread where a lady posted a picture of a vest she knit. Immediately the feeding frenzy began, demanding free copies of her pattern. I'm so sick of seeing that. Gimme, gimme, gimmee, and then if the person doesn't respond they hang around forever just whining and stomping their feet. For a pattern they will probably never even make if they had it. :hunf:

I can hardly stand to look in the pictures section, just because it's so full of that. It's no fun to show a picture when you get dogpiled on like that, for your trouble. :thumbdown:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> And why aren't you sleeping.. it's after 3am.????
> 
> I am everyone's Mom!!! lol


2:15 am here... I was finishing up the baby quilt. All machine quilted now. I will pay for this tomorrow.

Where is the movie? Online?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I stopped along time ago..(looking at the pix)

I have so many patterns.. either for free (online) or when I buy yarn in a LYS I always get a pattern to go with it.

I will never get thru all the patterns I have.. MUST STOP looking and buying.. 

What an addiction, sometimes I feel like I am a chronic gambler just with yarn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hey, why aren't YOU sleeping?


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Know what you mean. I generally go looking for it and give them the link. Sometimes, I think why bother and just get out of the topic. Other times I go overboard...but if you check even I am getting told lately (sigh!).

All you can do with your own is just tell them where the pattern is available and keep referring them to page 1 - with a link to that if necessary.

I'm getting a little selective now about which topics I open.



Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbiz I sometimes see a post and am dying to comment on but know it would open a huge can of worms, so I don't.But I have thought of pm ing one of you and saying did you read that post %&^*# HOw rude!
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi One Southern Gal... you'll read this tomorrow at a saner hour. Good to hear from you. I can't believe you read all the stuff you've missed. We've been chatty.

Knitting I gotta go to bed. Bitsey's been asleep for hours. See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Waiting for Project Runway to be online.

Haven't been able to get to sleep before 1am lately.. stress I guess.. but then I sleep like a baby!!! lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Sorry I can't hang around to talk, Sue! Can't keep my eyes open. Knitting should be back, I think. Maybe she went to look for what I posted, LOL...
Goodnight.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nite nite kiddo!!!! Sleep well


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Knitting, what makes people friends is when you can have your own beliefs and you are appreciated for it and friends don't try to change you but like you better for you. So talk about what you want you are among friends.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I mean for it.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello! Guess there is no-one here. Wonder if they are in the pool or spa. Having a massage maybe? Just gone to bed for a snooze?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi ladies... I think I'd like to be in on our smaller holiday swap, too...I am still interested in the usual swap the rest of the time, but I get tired of the confusion with newbies at times ... And you guys would be MUCH easier to shop for, as I "know" your knitting styles....

( I am smiling because I stopped for gas in sewbiz,s neck of the woods this week, and I caught myself studying every woman's face at the station to see if it might be her, lol....so I use "know" carefully here)


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Have to take the picture with you. You could always approach people with the picture then and say "Do you know this person". Sorry, clowning around again.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

.... I actually was checking my iPhone...decided it wasn't her, lol


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

No, I was thinking more of a "Wanted" poster.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooooooh I am out of this! I am close enough for sewbiz to track me down! Lol. ( all in friendly teasing sewbiz)


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Of course, she might make a Wanted poster of her own and come to your neighbourhood and post them at your LYS. That would never do!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning to the night owls. Wake up sleepy heads. I got in bed around 11:45 east coast...fact isw hubby woke me up I fell asleep in my chair watching TV. Ok chicks, enough of beans, grains, pickles and tomatoes...back to the sticks and needles. Except have to shower do hair and face, head to town even though it is raining to shop for provisions for the household because rain and thunderstorms for the next 5 days. Lateer dear friends

PS let me know what everyone decides on swaps I will do watever. I just have to catch up on my knitting this afternoon, yesterday my nose fell in a book. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning my favorite Chicks with Sticks! You were all chatty last night! I have about 4 pages to read to catch up. 

Bitsey...I love tomatoes and I love (always have) pickles! Any kind. Love them. LOL

I eat what I want because my "lap-band" won't let me over do it. (don't hate me) For the first time in my life (teens and up) I am not considered overweight. I'm loving it. But at times I do miss some food. I can't eat big sub sandwiches. Or burgers. I'd love to sink my teeth into one, yummy, but I doens't go down well and I won't say what happens then, leave that to your imagination!

As for the Swap, I am so in with you gals. I can ship anywhere in the world, so that's not an issue for me. 

My sisters come today. They are already on the road. I'm only working (if that's what you call it) until noon. They should be here shortly after that. If I don't get on the computer later tonight, you know they have me busy. I can't wait, love my sisters!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh yeah, about the patterns. I think most people are like vultures (spelling). I don't ask. If they offer, then I'm good. Although I have several items in the fire right now, I casted on the 56 st. sock pattern Bonnie sent me. I can't seem to let the socks go! I have to have one in my working bin at all times. I just love them. LOL What's wrong with me? I am going to so some fingerless mitts too. I think my girls will like them.

Geez, I hate when I'm at the resort all alone. Ok, I'm putting the coffee pot on, heating the water for those of you who prefer tea, and getting the scones ready. Breakfast will be ready when you wake!! Hugs to all!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning! Hola Barbara and Susan! 

I had me a venti sized coffee i made here... yum! i have a keurig under my desk and a fresh can of illy coffee! 

Today, for the first time, i tried an everything bagel. My goodness... it'll be my last. i was overwhelmed. lol I'll stick to the sesame seed!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

oh I love everything bagels. Yummy! But I can't eat them. They don't break down enough for me either. 

Only 3 more weeks to Rhinebeck. Are you still planning on going?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. I'm gonna say it...... I think some people are pushy outside of this resort. Some of them downright nasty. I stopped showing anything and asking anything because i could do without the sarcasm i've seen given to others. And I'm afraid if I ask anything, i'd get the same treatment. Yes, I'm aware of the search bar and yes I may have checked. Yes, there really are some people who are Lazy and want the answer just thrown at them. However, it doesn't mean that they have to be "spoken" to the way they have. No one in the entire forum has been Appointed the answer guru. If you want to answer go right ahead... If you don't want to answer and have nothing good to reply with, then skip it. Simple as that. 

That whole pattern request thing is beyond me. 

I read something the other day that turned a simple question into a huge situation. There's no need to make the person feel stupid for asking a question. I felt so bad........ Just because you know it all and doesn't mean we all do. 


Now, If you give an opinion, hey thanks! that's why we are here. Let's discuss it. As passionately as we all want to. We're discussing it. 

Makes me appreciate our bunch here SO much more!! I know you all are experts and I'm just starting out. I'm grateful for your acceptance and very grateful for your help. 

Bottomline, we all go to bed our separate ways. 

I, however, can't wait to check in with you ladies all the time!! Thanks!!! 


Sincerely, 

Newbie T.  LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes ma'am! I am so going! My mom wanted to babysit this weekend. I said no. She said Uh Oh why??? I said cause I want you to baby sit in a few weeks. October 15. LOL 

She said ok.  

Can't wait! I've been telling people here at work. 

I find it so funny that knitting seems to be an underground thing. When I was knitting in public yesterday someone told me i was too young to be knitting. LOL funny........


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Gosh, what happened? What pattern request? Anyone can have any pattern that I have. Ok? Just tell me....Man where did I go must have been in the Land of Oz. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

City, no your are not. In China they teach pre-schoolers how to knit...counting and hand-eye coordination. Who died amd made them god? Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

hahaha Sorry Susan! I was catching up in the previous posts and i guess it triggered what I had been feeling lately about some of the other areas in KP.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, off to do my face and then my hair. Quess Knitting is still sleeping. I am getting worried about Alberta. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

We will have to make a plan so we can meet up. I can't wait!!!

Bitsey, it was on the pictures forum. People getting pushy and nasty about a pattern. Some people are too rude for themselves.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Don't worry about other areas...just stay here and in the swap. You can't leave home without permission. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What they don't want to share? Hey unless they are a designer they found that pattern somewhere. B


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey, Altberta was going on vacation for a week as of Tuesday. She said she was going to be disconnected the entire time. 

Yes Ma'am! Will do.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It isn't that they don't want to share, it's the comments cuz it can't be provided FAST! LOL Just bullsh*t. 

Anyhow, I don't usually go far from the Resort. I love it here. This is home, this is where I"m comfortable.

Even the swap pages are boring me now a days.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara, I'll send my number.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

and I will do the same!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Hi ladies... I think I'd like to be in on our smaller holiday swap, too...I am still interested in the usual swap the rest of the time, but I get tired of the confusion with newbies at times ... And you guys would be MUCH easier to shop for, as I "know" your knitting styles....
> 
> ( I am smiling because I stopped for gas in sewbiz,s neck of the woods this week, and I caught myself studying every woman's face at the station to see if it might be her, lol....so I use "know" carefully here)


Ha ha... don't linger too long at gas stations! Usually just fill up at the Richland Kroger once or twice a week. Next time you are out my way you should give me a call, and maybe we could meet somewhere for coffee-- compare knitting projects or something. I'd love to meet you in person!

Will pm you my cell phone #...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning Sewbiz


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I have an apology to make, I was mistaken...it was 25 lbs I gained. So there. Ok, enough of weight. Back to the good stuff.

I think everyone should come to Va to fill up on gas then we could do lunch. B

Ok, off to do hair..lord it is hell getting old..what happened to brush you hair and out the door? BitseyTaking needles with me in the car...sit and knit!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just about ready to leave, going to CVS, library, gas, then groceries..anyone need anything? let me know. B


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Have fun! I took the train this morning. I had my needles too. Want to finish the tam... turning out ok. i think. Will post in a little bit.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Ok. I'm gonna say it...... I think some people are pushy outside of this resort. Some of them downright nasty. I stopped showing anything and asking anything because i could do without the sarcasm i've seen given to others. And I'm afraid if I ask anything, i'd get the same treatment.


Awww... no! Don't stop posting pics and asking your questions. Don't let the meanies win! Maybe pics need to be posted with the disclaimer: "NO PATTERN AVAILABLE". Let them think you are brilliant and just knit these gorgeous things right out of your head! :lol:

I just hate to see people ask questions and the first responder tells them to look in the search feature of the website! So... WHAT? Is this website obsolete now, just because everything's been discussed previously? Is it just one big search archive and we can't talk anymore? Pa-leese. Just move on if you don't want to answer, don't squelch a newbie over their question. Even if you _have_ seen it before... It's pretty rude and makes new people feel unwelcome to talk.

The bottom line is that we all enjoy knitting and keep learning. It doesn't matter how long we have been knitting. I have seen people knit for only 2 years and grow by leaps and bounds, knitting the truly advanced stuff. And I've seen 30+ year knitters who never attempt more than dishcloths scarves. And they are both happy! Happiness should be the bottom line.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Amen, aamen, amen, amen, amen! Ok, now everyone sing.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry, the devil made me do it! Ok, ok, now I am off to the store.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey, one day we are all coming to VA to get gas!!! Look out!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

My blood pressure is up. I'm arguing with my in-laws (sister-in-laws) Something has to be wrong with their heads!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Heres what i made so far ... didnt get to knit much this morning as i fell asleep with the vibe and sway of the train. Lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Uh oh Barbara! Tell them you have a recipe for pernil!!! Watch out...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you Sewbiz! You got exactly what I was trying to say. I noticed that it was the same answer to every topic question too. Ugh! 

We must've been reading the same ones lol 

How are you today?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

sorry for what I'm about to say............

F*** them! I can explain better when I'm calmer. Sometimes my husband's sisters are just so inconsiderate. And God forbid me to have a voice. But when I get sucked in without my own doing, I feel I can say what I want!!!

Oh well, going to concentrate on MY sisters this weekend!!! Whoohoo!

City, you knit so nicely!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> What they don't want to share? Hey unless they are a designer they found that pattern somewhere. B


I think we are used to people sharing among friends in our small knitting groups. The trouble is that you can't do that on a huge website like this, with thousands of people. It is copyright infringement. (Even small-scale, it is...) You can't make copies and distribute them, because you are taking sales away from the publishers/designers. All patterns are automatically copyrighted (unlike patents) and only the copyright holders have the legal right to copy the pattern (or publish it online).

There was a really bad habit of this being done widespread on this website. As more designers have joined KP, people speak up and the problem has been somewhat curtailed. People can and have been sued for this, and the website could be shut down if it is proven to be a site for trading copyrighted material. Although it's less of a problem now, there are still a lot of people asking for free copies of other people's patterns. In fact, they DEMAND it much of the time. Just about any time a baby outfit is shown in the picture section, a feeding frenzy ensues for copies of the pattern. It's ridiculous. And people don't realize it jeopardizes the very existance of the KP website they love.

Just try asking for illegal copies on Ravelry and see what happens... Or any of the knitting Yahoogroups. Not tolerated.

I sell a baby sweater pattern here and those little $5 sales really do help... I would be very upset to learn that people are copying it and sending it around to others, so that they don't have to buy their own copy.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree with you Bonnie. If you like the pattern, buy it. Othewise there's plenty of freebees on the web to choose from. Period!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Heres what i made so far ... didnt get to knit much this morning as i fell asleep with the vibe and sway of the train. Lol


Oh... that's beautiful! Is it for you?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Thank you Sewbiz! You got exactly what I was trying to say. I noticed that it was the same answer to every topic question too. Ugh!
> 
> We must've been reading the same ones lol
> 
> How are you today?


Hola, City! I am well today. Just hope I didn't just step all over my dear Bitsey's toes... :|


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG Barbara. I hope it's not too bad. Breathe please. I hate it when people are so close-minded! They can't possibly fathom that there could be another point of view!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What, sorry still haven't left, step on my toes......no, I was just being devilish.

Oh, by the way, ladies the prayers worked. SIL's company called and said we made a mistake you are not fired, but he also has this interview with the new company so he is going to pick which one will serve him best. Boy, prayers are the answer. Bitsey

THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Calm down Barb... We are here for you to vent when you need to. Don't let the sis-in-laws walk over you! Take some deep breaths...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. Cool. I don't think she'll take it that way and I don't think you did at all. 

I had to go back to see why. I don't see it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> What, sorry still haven't left, step on my toes......no, I was just being devilish.
> 
> Oh, by the way, ladies the prayers worked. SIL's company called and said we made a mistake you are not fired, but he also has this interview with the new company so he is going to pick which one will serve him best. Boy, prayers are the answer. Bitsey
> 
> THANK YOU THANK YOU


HOW AMAZING IS THAT??? Thank you, Lord!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Ok, now I'm going to shut my yapper (as Matt Foley--in his van, down by the river, would say...) and go watch Project Runway from last night.

Laters, Chicks...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

That's fabulous news!!! Congrats! Now he just has to weigh his options.... Lots to think about. Good luck!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Later Sewbiz, Enjoy!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Btw the hat was up for grabs... and a coworker wants it.  

Thank you for the compliments. I'm blushing! teehee =}


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So lonely.... I'm so lonely..... 

I get conflicting artists for that song. Who sang it for real? Some say Bobby Vintron, The Police, even Elvis Presley...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

What I did before I meet you great ladies.. I would post a question, and when I got the answer I liked. .I stopped reading the thread.. cause it did get all over the place with answers and it would just confuse me... but now I have all these fantastic knitter pals who help every step of the way.. 
Oh and good morning to you all...

Someone posted last night that they swear they will not ask for another pattern that they have enough for all eternity and I agreed with them. .I will be lucky to get to half the patterns I already have.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Heres what i made so far ... didnt get to knit much this morning as i fell asleep with the vibe and sway of the train. Lol


OMG that's the hat I want to make for my DIL.. But I have a lace yarn.. so I have been trying to figure out what the gauge would be... City you have great taste!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> So lonely.... I'm so lonely.....
> 
> I get conflicting artists for that song. Who sang it for real? Some say Bobby Vintron, The Police, even Elvis Presley...


Bobby Vinton.. I asked my old geezer who's fav music is from the 30 40 50 60 .. he stopped listening from the 70s on...

He knew right away...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

City, I just had a "brain Fart" and forgot your real name!!!! I forget names all the time. Please forgive!!

Please write it in big so that this old brain can remember it!!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

BITS!!! see how things work out???

Now he has the leverage and can go with what is best for him and the family.. No need to feel stuck!!!! HE HAS THE POWER!! (pun intended!!)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So what did everyone think of Project Runway??? Viktor is really good with Jackets.. I knew Burt would do well.. but was scared for him when everything turned purple.. I liked his pants..

What were the girls thinking with those tops? UGH.. 

Did anyone watch the X factor??? OMG did you hear that single mom and the hiphop/rap kid who wrote his own music.. are they not amazing??? I love underdogs!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Where is everyone????????????? I always seem to be talking to myself!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya Nina! Me llamo _~*~ Tania ~*~_

Was out for lunch... had some breakfast and apple cinn tea 

Thanks for the song info! How do I write it big?

Thanks for the compliment of the hat. I cast on 80 but I'm using cotton-ease.... you know, my fav lol I'm going to tell you what i did for the pattern.. I didn't follow it now that I look at it again. I misread it the whole thing.

Garter for as much as you want and then yo, k2tog.

Her pattern included more instruction. Now that I have to decrease I'm going to have to figure it.

What kind of yarn did you use on your avatar? I've always admired it. I have a wool that looks like it... Did we have this convo already?? sounds familiar.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I watched X factor last night and the night before too... Last night wasn't so great. Except for the girl that sings this song: I am alone at a crossroads. I'm not at home in my own home.... something something something.. 

Sorry. I mess up movie lines AND lyrics all the time. lol 

Whisper something in my ear and it resounds in my brain forever!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania,

My yarn is (would you believe) acrylic???? It's gorgeous and I had no idea. I purchased it in Argentina when I was there there were no labels or anything but I have been comparing it to others and figured it out.. (I could do the burn test but don't want to waste any of it!!)decided to do a baby blanket with it and a cha cha ruffle.. got to finish my socks first..

Haven't seen the second night yet of x factor.. the recovering drug addict was amazing..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

He was awesome! I really hope he stays clean. He's so young and full of life. And what a great lyricist right? for someone who's brains are supposed to be fried!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope Barbara is ok. She was pretty PO'd earlier. Bitsey went shopping and errands. Sewbiz..... i don't know. I think she went to watch tv. No maryrose today. and Sue was on earlier but she may have gone to bed.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi citynenanyc, your purple hat you're knitting looks nice so far. knittingneedles made me laugh. that is a new one. i won't be on the computor this weekend. my husband is off work and we have lots of errands to do since we moved here, plus we're going out to dinner to celebrate my son's 25th BD.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

and what are the things we buy for each other on the special occasion "knitting resort" swap.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I know im a little behind, but i do believe im now ready to start my socks...can someone pls inbox me either the page number the pattern was on, or inbox me the pattern???? pretty please! i finally fniished the ladybug cardi, just have to knit all the damn spots for the skirt now!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Knitting.... if your DIL wears headbands for the winter this one is nice too... same yo, k2tog with whatever border you decide.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> So what did everyone think of Project Runway??? Viktor is really good with Jackets.. I knew Burt would do well.. but was scared for him when everything turned purple.. I liked his pants..
> 
> What were the girls thinking with those tops? UGH..
> 
> Did anyone watch the X factor??? OMG did you hear that single mom and the hiphop/rap kid who wrote his own music.. are they not amazing??? I love underdogs!!!!


That was a fun Project Runway with the rock band. I liked Burt's pants too, but not so much the jacket. It didn't fit the guy's personality and even he said he wasn't comfortable with it. Weren't they all sweeties to go along with everything and perform in whatever they were given? No complaining... loved them.

I am glad Oliver went home before he had a nervous breakdown, or gave everyone else one. He looks like a valium overdose. Even his gray clothes for every challenge seem valium inspired. :lol: He can do some elegant things, tho, if given plenty of time. He will definitely find a niche in the fashion world.

Michael Kors totally disgusts me with his whiny voice, dripping with sarcasm. There he is, Mr. Lifetime Achievement Award, and he can't even come up with any stylish outfits for HIMSELF, just shows up in the same black mock turtle and jacket, and jeans week after week. His main talent seems to be ripping apart others. :x

There is a new show in the works, called Fashion Star. It's being made by the original producers of the first seasons of PR. It's going to be the same, but with more 'real' clothes (ready to wear) than just the couture high fashion that PR does. And the prize will be half a million for their line, not the measley 100K that PR offers. I will be so happy to switch over to a similar show that doesn't make me look at Michael Kors every week.

His personality on PR has GOT to hurt sales of his lines...:thumbdown:

I don't know X Factor...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Knitting.... if your DIL wears headbands for the winter this one is nice too... same yo, k2tog with whatever border you decide.


Wow this turned out beautiful!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Dissi! I will look for the latest version of the sock pattern and let you know the page.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Never mind... it's faster if I just post it again so here is the sock pattern:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi MaryRose I jsut mentioned you too LOL 

Have fun this weekend! Sounds like lovely family time. 

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh Hi Sewbiz! Just mentioned you too LOL 

Thank you too for the compliment. 

ONe would think that my favorite color is purple, but it's not. I have that same head band yarn in a turqoise 'ish blue too...  it's a cascade 128. So soft.......


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The headband is lovely.. she would love that actually..thanks

Dissi welcome back, you have been gone forever...

Sew have you ever seen the Fashion show with IMAN and Isaac Mizrachi.. He is too funny.. flaming like a forest fire!!!!!

I also agree with you.. it should be about clothes not stupid projects like make things out of dog leashes???

I didn't like most of the outfits and I am happy he left too. what a sad sap.. trouble he will find in the real world is working with people.. he can't if you aren't the size of a dummy your out!!!

I liked Burt's pants and Viktor's jacket and that's about it..

The band want to make it big so they will do anything to get there.. Most are willing to jump through hoops to get famous. I kept thinking if they needed a look and their name is the sheepdogs.. I would have done something more appropriate to the name..not sure what!!! maybe apres ski boots? like these??? for them all to wear???? lol

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=apres+ski+boots&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&biw=1366&bih=667&tbm=isch&tbnid=dR1SDQcmeFNZZM:&imgrefurl=http://www.foundmark.com/pers/gallery/parkas/boots/index.htm&docid=BfHL92a0LQaEtM&w=500&h=480&ei=ZNp8ToXnI8GqsAKx1p0R&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=422&vpy=264&dur=2291&hovh=220&hovw=229&tx=108&ty=115&page=1&tbnh=114&tbnw=122&start=0&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am finally back. Groceries put away. Thasnk you all for your kind thoughts for SIL, let us just hope he makes the right choice...(Sometimes he is not the brightest star in the sky). But I keep hoping and he is married to my most precious and is father to two of my most precious so I have to be kind. Ok, chicks when I get back this late, I am at a loss about what to do. My DIL just called she went to Tuesday morning and picked up 6 hanks of multi color for socks. Dear lord I have cornered the market on sock yarn. Bits...Maybe I will open a store. Like I said at my yarn shop...selling for $20.50 per hank. So it is a bargain. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

How come every chat is wider?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh! Barbara was going to have a half day at work today. Her sisters must have gotten there. 
Hope she's having a better day than earlier. 

YW knitting. 


Darlings... I'm outta here! The whistle will sing in a bit! WOOHOOO! I have a long drive today so I'll be on tonight. 

Enjoy your afternoon everyone!!! Smooches! Hugs! Til later! 

Ciao Bellas! =D


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

take care all you ladies. i know the weekend is here so i guess everyone will be busy. (incl. myself) next weekend i won't be going anywhere because my husband will be working next weekend.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> The headband is lovely.. she would love that actually..thanks
> 
> Dissi welcome back, you have been gone forever...
> 
> ...


Aw, the link didn't work. I couldn't even seem to paste it back together. My son is a musician and he always looks good in his performance clothes. He could have probably designed better for the Sheepdogs than Anya and Kimberly did.

I guess they are the sheepdogs because they are so hairy-- hair over their eyes? Ha, ha. Kinda cute, actually.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey, I think your family is telling you something... they all want socks!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya... still around. On the bus heading to the sitters.... awful day to have picked the train instead of driving. 

Any plans for the weekend folks?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Who knows, I think she was being sweet to her mother in law. Besides I am paying for it. Ok, chicks, I am off to try to fix a meal for hubby...flounder, fried potato patties and salad. (I actually sautee in olive oil.) But tomorrow afternoon I will be back and work on the sock. Bits.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

PS I did like burts outfit. Even the jacket. When you looked at the musicians...they kinda looked like "hippies" so I think Burt's outfit might have had a chance at winning if he had not put the guy's hair in braids. He went along with the hairdresser. Oh lordy yes I am happy poor Oliver is gone. I could almost see him having a total breakdown each time. The boy lives in never never land. The girls shirts were horrible. One looked like a waitress at Howard Johnsons. I relly want Joshua to go , frankly I can not stand his dramatics.....it always has to be about Joshua. 

Ok, enough of the "Soaps"...onto dinner. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Maryrose, hope you have a great time celebrating your son. 

City, I'm planning to go to a baby shower tomorrow, but I kind of dread giving the baby quilt I made. I don't really like how it came out. SIGH. Church is having a picnic Sunday so I guess this is a pretty busy weekend! Hope you get home soon...

Bitsey, you're right. Project Runway totally is a soap!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Jumping back in for a minute...I figured out I have enough sock yarn to make 18 pairs of socks including the stuff my DIL just got me. Holy cow!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You have a busy weekend Sewbiz, well tomorrow in the am going to a Fall Bazaar and then the yarn shop with my friend. She wants to get the Ella Rae because of the stretch. But I promise I WILL NOT BUY ANY MORE SOCK YARN!. Bits...I swear upon...no can't do that I might fall from grace. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Jumping back in for a minute...I figured out I have enough sock yarn to make 18 pairs of socks including the stuff my DIL just got me. Holy cow!


Ooooh... by my calculations that's a mere 540 hours of knitting. Just 540 and you will have 18 lovely pairs of socks. :roll:

Seriously, I have at least that much. More than I will ever use. Periodically I go through it and sell some off, but it's always at a loss. Better to just hang on to it and use it to insulate the house, huh?

Our stashes are insurance against a worldwide yarn shortage.... It could happen.... :lol:


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I go to bed and then it takes me ages to catch up. You are one lot of chatty ladies. And over soaps no less!

Great to hear about everything is running along fine when I am gone.

Admin sent madmonkey a PM to say he was getting complaints. Pulleeze. Like you said Sewbiz - if you don't like it - unwatch - don't go there. Sometimes they are not being kind to me too and I want to have a good cry. Stupid hey?

Love the headband by the way and the one you posted City. Can I please have the pattern.....only joking....let's not go there. I'm sure I could find one if I went googling. It would be great for the times when the wind is blowing and you want to keep your ears warm but too hot for a beanie.

Don't watch those programs ladies, so I can usually skip the tv talk. I usually watch Royal Pains (tape it so I can edit the ads) but apart from that buy the DVDs and watch stuff later (no ads).

Ok, I will be flitting around this site for awhile and then come back and see who is on.
Cheers Sue


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, thanks. we're going out to dinner for his BD, plus we have some errands to do.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

It's my son's birthday today. But he is in New Zealand with his girlfriend for the Rugby. Doesn't get back until next week. Guess we can do somthing then. It just never feels the same after the event (sigh!)



maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, thanks. we're going out to dinner for his BD, plus we have some errands to do.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Who is madmonkey...is that the one that is a gorilla face with pink sunglasses on?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all, It's a bit cloudy here in my neck of the woods this morning.But its the week end yahhhhhhh!!! 
City Both your hat and headband are lovely they have been quite fashioable here this past winter.
I agree with you all it is easy enough to find patterns for most things by just googling or buy the pattern.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Looked around, never saw Madmonkey....not on thre swap roster. Ok chicks...off to my chair for a while, will check in later. Get some knitting done, now on the neverending scarf. Bits


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes. She even knitted that can you believe it. She designs her own stuff and has her own website. I daren't put the link here because Admin has asked me to stop promoting it but it is in her signature block and on ravelry and etsy.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=christine grant



Bitsey said:


> Who is madmonkey...is that the one that is a gorilla face with pink sunglasses on?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Bitsey the picture that you posted of yourself is that river at the back of your house?


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Madmonkeyknitter on this site. She only joined this month so wouldn't have been in any swaps.



Bitsey said:


> Looked around, never saw Madmonkey....not on thre swap roster. Ok chicks...off to my chair for a while, will check in later. Get some knitting done, now on the neverending scarf. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hi trasara, yes that is at the back of the house..kinda of. I am standing in front of the boats. We only have one and my son parks his here at our dock (of course). We love it here. Our town is very small and rural. Only 12,000 in the entire county. I love it. Rush hour is 6 cars. It is so beautiful in the winter when it is snowing. Of course our home in Warrenton, Va. was also nice. Our neighbor raised show horses and hunters and they use to graze beyond our 5 acres. So where we lived before was beautiful. But there is something about the water. Bits.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It looks so pretty, but do you get many mosquitos?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh yes, so we have a screenporch. Also very humid in the summer.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Do Mozzies love you , they eat me alive but don't bite my hubby.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

It looks lovely there Bitsey. I too am quite partial to water. On our travels, we often think - could we retire here? Found a couple of lovely places - we always like to camp by the river where possible.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbiz, how about posting a pix of the quilt and let us all oooh and ahhhh about it.. since you know we will do that anyway!!! Before you give it away, let us see it!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, but that is what screen porches and OFF spray is for. If I go outside the screen porch, I spray down. If it is windy not to worry. When you are on the boat moving not to worry. But winter is coming. We had mozzies in Warrenton at the foothils of the Blue Ridge. Go to New England..some of those states have biting flies. Use OFF. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, Yes, Please.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have tried all the candle and mozzie coils, bug zappas but I think you are right Bits only the products like OFF really work.
Does the river behind tou freeze in winter? Does it have a name?
Morning/ Evening? Knitting.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Do you have Mozzie bands that you wear in the US I saw them the other day but am not convinced.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

If I am correct a river can never freeze because it moves.. only lakes freeze completely cause they don't move..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sounds sensible! Probably should have thought of that haha.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, yes a river can freeze so can the Chesapeake Bay. One winter it was so cold the Bay froze and they had to bring in Coast Guard cutters to break the ice to get to Smith Island and Tangier Island. They get all their supplies by boat. The "river" behind is known as a creek. It is called (appropriately) Senior Creek. That creek flows into the Corrotoman river. Alot of the creek and rivers and road names have Indian names. But yes they can freeze. One winter my neighbor walked across the creek. I wouldn't but he did. When it is that cold..my nose stys indoors and sews and knits. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbiz, how about posting a pix of the quilt and let us all oooh and ahhhh about it.. since you know we will do that anyway!!! Before you give it away, let us see it!


Oh no... it came out disappointingly homely. Can't show it. I can barely give it away, but hubby talked me into it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

By the way our creek and river is brackish..not all salt water, but still salty and the Chesapeke Bay is also. And they can freeze Even though they move with the tides. The water under the ice moves and may break the ice, but it depends on how thick. Now that we have had our tutorial on freezing water. How are your socks coming? Bitsey


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Brrrrr!!! Do you have a wood fire too?



Bitsey said:


> Ok, chicks, yes a river can freeze so can the Chesapeake Bay. One winter it was so cold the Bay froze and they had to bring in Coast Guard cutters to break the ice to get to Smith Island and Tangier Island. They get all their supplies by boat. The "river" behind is known as a creek. It is called (appropriately) Senior Creek. That creek flows into the Corrotoman river. Alot of the creek and rivers and road names have Indian names. But yes they can freeze. One winter my neighbor walked across the creek. I wouldn't but he did. When it is that cold..my nose stys indoors and sews and knits. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No ,use to in Warrenton, But getting too old. Now I have very pretty gas stoves..they look like wood stoves, but no work and no dirt. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What the heck are mozzies? Mosquitos?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I just had a quick google Bitsey, It is very pretty where you live. Now I can visualise you out catching your dinner.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oh GROSS. You all talking about insects has brought us a lovely Terminex ad (above) with a big cockroach in a testube, wiggling his antennae.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Down here they're SKEETERS.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Don't look, mine is now lennox heating systems.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Mozzie must be an Aussie term.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Funny! I wonder if they know where we are from because I am not getting the same ads as you are.



Sewbizgirl said:


> Oh GROSS. You all talking about insects has brought us a lovely Terminex ad (above) with a big cockroach in a testube, wiggling his antennae.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I love summer but don't love the nibbling and annoying bugs.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What is frogs? Mozzies?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have a gold coast holiday ad.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Mine is insect repellant clothing. Funny as! I think we chatted about. 
Bankwest also wants to lend me money. Must be to buy more yarn! :lol:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, chicks, yes a river can freeze so can the Chesapeake Bay. One winter it was so cold the Bay froze and they had to bring in Coast Guard cutters to break the ice to get to Smith Island and Tangier Island. They get all their supplies by boat. The "river" behind is known as a creek. It is called (appropriately) Senior Creek. That creek flows into the Corrotoman river. Alot of the creek and rivers and road names have Indian names. But yes they can freeze. One winter my neighbor walked across the creek. I wouldn't but he did. When it is that cold..my nose stys indoors and sews and knits. Bits


OK MY MISTAKE!!! Actually, when I really think about it..

On Deadliest Catch they always have to get back to port before the edge freezes and then they can't get in.. hum.. even the ocean can freeze, I wonder if it has to do with the depth?? or movement? Let's get back to science class!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I thought I would type frogs just to see what ads I got but still the Holiday ad.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh lucky you. Were we talking about taking holidays? It must be because we are on the Knitting Resort forum. :lol:



trasara said:


> I have a gold coast holiday ad.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No more science. Lets talk knitting and sewing. What are everyone's favorite colors?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No more insects, frogs..you two, we might have to send you two to the corner. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Wonder what kind of ads we'll get, talking FROGS. Something French? :lol:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I still don't know what everyone's favorite colors are? Mine are in tones of rusts, bieges, greens and pale golds. 
earth tones.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

don't you have frogs Bitsey? Mozzies are mosquitoes and Sewbiz calls them skeeters.

Frogs can be beautiful or toads which are ugly. Toads were introduced into Queensland to eat the cane bugs (but it didn't work) and they multiplied. Now threatening all of Australia. If crocodiles eat them - they die because the toads are poisonous.

Here is the green tree frog
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_Green_Tree_Frog
and here is the cane toad (it says this one is native to central and south america)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cane_toad



Bitsey said:


> What is frogs? Mozzies?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Mine from the corner hahah are greens purples and blues.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

We have tree frogs, and I quess regular frogs and toads. I have never given it a great deal of thought. Bitsey

My hubby did not believe me when I said that there were tree frogs, until ine evening there was one attached to the glass door. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Wonder what kind of ads we'll get, talking FROGS. Something French? :lol:


I like that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Jeesh! I just get finished writing my reply and you have jumped a page and changed the subject

My favourite colours are purple and red - vibrant. Like me!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

French pastry!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a jetblue ad for fares starting at $49... wanna go somewhere?

my favorite colors are .. bright colors for yarn.. but regular clothing are usually black with some color but not much.. white, bright pink, red, turquoise. Sometimes browns.. I really am all over the place with colors.. depends on where or what..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Frogs can't live in the heat.. and there is barely water so no frogs in my neck of the woods (did I say woods?) I mean desert!

The only time we have mosquitoes is when someone didn't clean their pool and it turned green then the mosquitoes show up.. nothing can live in this heat!!!!!!!!!!! Coyotes and rabbits.. that's about it.. a mountain lion on occasion..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am thinking about sewing a new tote bag for one of the grand girls. Two of them picked out a real pretty jungle fabric with a blue/green parrot. I think that I will make one with a yellow batik lining and one with an orange batik. I also have matching 22 inch zippers for the closure. What do you think Knitting? Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds seriously fun!!!! I love mixing things up, especially bags. I have a bag from Betsy Johnson and its a leopard print in greens and blacks with yellow.. tons of fun..


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

oh put a parrot on it too! sounds really nice.



Bitsey said:


> I am thinking about sewing a new tote bag for one of the grand girls. Two of them picked out a real pretty jungle fabric with a blue/green parrot. I think that I will make one with a yellow batik lining and one with an orange batik. I also have matching 22 inch zippers for the closure. What do you think Knitting? Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbiz has some fantastic bags on her etsy site, and if only I need a new bag, that's where I would go to get it.. Hopefully in a couple of months..


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Not knitting? sewing? with a parrot on it? that's cheating!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I am thinking about sewing a new tote bag for one of the grand girls. Two of them picked out a real pretty jungle fabric with a blue/green parrot. I think that I will make one with a yellow batik lining and one with an orange batik. I also have matching 22 inch zippers for the closure. What do you think Knitting? Bits


I'm not Knitting, but I think... lucky girls! I've seen your bags.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

you could put some backing on and fill the parrot with polyester filling for a 3d look.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbiz has some fantastic bags on her etsy site, and if only I need a new bag, that's where I would go to get it.. Hopefully in a couple of months..


Oh... thank you. I've actually stopped making them because you can't get what your time and materials are worth. Nobody wants to pay for a well made bag. So I'm just selling off what I have. I may make more of the lightweight bags. I used to have all kinds of needle cases too, but have let that stock dwindle as well. I really should sew some for my Etsy shop.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oh yeah... favorite colors. I would have to say I love most greens, except maybe the loud kelly greens. Any natural kind of green I love. But I love other colors too. I love golden-y PUMPKIN, even tho I can't wear it. And I love reds. I wear a ton of black. Feel safe in it... (Just call me Michael Kors... HA!) I'm not a huge purple fan, but some of them I like. More fuschia type purples. Some blues are okay. Not a lot of yellow... Only certain relatives in the orange family-- like that aforementioned pumpkin.

Gee Bits, why do you ask?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I have found unless you get your fabrics wholesale ( and I mean nice fabrics) and that means buying whole bolts it is almost not worth selling sewn items. Vera Bradley all of her bags are made in China and I would bet her fabrics come from China. That's how she can afford to sell a bag smaller than what I make for $100.00. If I made it to sell, and counted all materials and my time..Cookie that would run around $250.00. And no one is paying that unless you are a top fashion designer. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh no.. I have to now have a serious look before you run out.. God I am running out of money. .this habit is starting to cost tons of money.. maybe I should sell some of my stash??


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I have found unless you get your fabrics wholesale ( and I mean nice fabrics) and that means buying whole bolts it is almost not worth selling sewn items. Vera Bradley all of her bags are made in China and I would bet her fabrics come from China. That's how she can afford to sell a bag smaller than what I make for $100.00. If I made it to sell, and counted all materials and my time..Cookie that would run around $250.00. And no one is paying that unless you are a top fashion designer. B


That's right. It's discouraging.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

But that is why mine are for gifts when traveling and for friends. Now all of the ones I showed are really in rather muddy colors. All the bright ones are gone. When I finish with the jungle ones I will show you. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am going to go and park my tush for a bit. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

My niece Tova is a designer and she was originally making bags but out of leather etc. When she made a bag here with materials from the states it would be 100s of dollars for one. Eventually, she went overseas to a Chinese factory, even though she didn't want to.. you just cant compete.. 
Now she works for a "sock" designer. 
She is one of my coolest nieces!!
America is losing the battle, but let's NOT start to discuss our economy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Lots of bag links now. Eco bags, coffee bags, Japanese designer bags, carry bags, handbag organiser, paper bags, bags printed in 10 days.

Yippee


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Oh no.. I have to now have a serious look before you run out.. God I am running out of money. .this habit is starting to cost tons of money.. maybe I should sell some of my stash??


Don't worry, they don't sell all that fast. I might have a sale every month or two.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I think I'm going to go sit on the couch and knit a while until I get sleepy. Goodnight all you Chicks out there in Stick land...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Is it the marketing? you aren't interested in it anymore?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You guys have a good night.. I too am going to sign off and hang. .tomorrow is a big day. .we are going thru all the crap we have and sort sort sort...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

All ya gals from the South have got to see this!!!

http://www.castanet.net/news/Offbeat/62971/Donut-seeds

too funny!!!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh dear! Knitting, how many gullible guys and gals will turn up at the local hardware store for their donut seeds?



knittingneedles said:


> All ya gals from the South have got to see this!!!
> 
> http://www.castanet.net/news/Offbeat/62971/Donut-seeds
> 
> too funny!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Is it the marketing? you aren't interested in it anymore?


Etsy is so huge, even if you have great stuff it's so hard for it to get seen. In a search for "bags and purses", there are 275,000 listings! It's way too big.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> All ya gals from the South have got to see this!!!
> 
> http://www.castanet.net/news/Offbeat/62971/Donut-seeds
> 
> too funny!!!


Ha, ha! He done growed hisself a Krispy Kreme! ******** are so much fun...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Oh dear! Knitting, how many gullible guys and gals will turn up at the local hardware store for their donut seeds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not too many!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm turning in too... You Aussies who are still awake: Talk amoungst yourselves! Goodnight!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Must be getting close to Happy Hour. Perhaps we should retire to the bar for a few drinks before dinner. Then maybe the spa? What do you think?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hey City, did you see this?
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-31960-1.html

Zat you?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Mornin! Cant sleep. I have to stop trying to put my daughter to sleep by laying with her. Im knocked out with her! Couldnt get upstate last night, with the bronx river flooded... im sure the saw mill would have been in worst condition. These are highways.....

Sewbiz it is! How did you know?? Lol =D 

gonna check everything out now


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow, well I hope you get to bed shortly.. or at least sleep in tomorrow morning.

Good luck kiddo, going to bed myself now..

where do you have to go?? what about the NYS thruway? or the Taconic??


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol sewbiz.... i see how you know! Lol man i always forget to include my screen name. I just sign off with my name lol.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, I did the same. So I had to contact my buddy to see if she liked her loot. No response yet. Oh well, win some, lose some. I made a lovely tea cosy. Sorry I didn't take a picture now, I expected to see it in the swaps. Also made a dish cloth and a book mark. Never mind.



citynenanyc said:


> Lol sewbiz.... i see how you know! Lol man i always forget to include my screen name. I just sign off with my name lol.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hola knitting! Going to peekskill, right off the taconic. I didnt eant to take the thruway 87 cause its always jam packed after work. So i figured i just go in the am.

Sweet dreams! Thank you


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya Sue! 

Maybe they dont know how to take a picture? Ill post one of the i receive this month.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Could be. That's ok. I'm sure I will survive.



citynenanyc said:


> Hiya Sue!
> 
> Maybe they dont know how to take a picture? Ill post one of the i receive this month.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So i type flooded and im flooded with liquid plumbr ads... 

You know you can turn these cookies off from monitoring what you write. 

Go to google and review and adjust your privacy settings.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I dont think im doing the other swap.... but if you are maybe you can take a picture of the package before it goes :} 

Youll have everyone hoping its theirs!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Excellent! That's what I will do then. Make everyone jealous! :lol:



citynenanyc said:


> I dont think im doing the other swap.... but if you are maybe you can take a picture of the package before it goes :}
> 
> Youll have everyone hoping its theirs!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you so much! Have printed it out....will be starting once i finish making bobbles for said ladybug cardi xxx


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Yes, I did the same. So I had to contact my buddy to see if she liked her loot. No response yet. Oh well, win some, lose some. I made a lovely tea cosy. Sorry I didn't take a picture now, I expected to see it in the swaps. Also made a dish cloth and a book mark. Never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... you did a LOT of knitting for your swap partner. I hope she appreciated everything. I have no idea why people don't post or at least PM when they get their boxes. Maybe she hasn't gotten it yet?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning!  

Been up for a while... cleaning and doing laundry.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

WOw so you never really got to sleep??? Well good morning all.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Giood afternoon, back from the Fall bazaar, the yarn shop. And finished lunch. Getting redy to work on my sock after I do a few rows on The Sweater. overcast day keeps trying to rain alittle. Also have to figure out whats for dinner. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Did you buy anything at the bazaar or yarn shop?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Two used books at the bazaar. Nothing else that I needed or wanted...well, pretty Fostoria wine glasses..but needed them like a hole in the head. I have my mother's crystal, plus my MIL's waterford. But they were pretty. At the yarn shop I made myself a promise no more yarn, so I bought some markers(the ones that look like safety pins.). My DIL bought 6 hanks of that Ranco at her shop in Warrenton. I told sewbiz I have enough sock yarn to make 18 prs. That is enough. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I went to 4 different Tuesday Morning's and did the same... How nuts are we? how is your socks going?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Now I have to mail her a check for the yarn. What have you bought or done lately?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I have 4 inches done. Going to try and work on it today. Hey if we ever get that blizzard we have something to do. Knit socks.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I did toe up socks and I got double DPNs so that I can do them both at the same time.. I think I am almost finished .. Did the heel and now I am ribbing the top part.. I think toe up is so much easier since you get to see the interesting part right away and dont get bored with the leg first. I am also making a ruffle scarf for my BFF who lives near Barabara Ann. Put aside the baby blanket, since there now is no baby, yet! (I will pick it up another time). 
Have to make a neck warmer for a friend in Spain.. and a tunisian enterlac shawl for my Mom.. 
That's it for now. Going to get breakfast.. C U Soon!!

You mean IF YOU EVER get that blizzard.. Not WE!!! I love Blizzard you can curl up in front of the fireplace and read or knit and just enjoy the peace and quiet.. I love when there is a snow storm (the begin) when the snow muffles the sounds and it is just so peaceful. Then of course the plow comes by and kills the ambiance!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Why don't you move to Virginia...hubby could do his power trip ( money thing) in Washington DC....they're housing market has pretty much stayed the same it is when you move beyond the beltway where the housing market drops. Then you can have the fireplace and maybe the blizzard. Bitsey

Off to my socks for a few rows. (I like doing the 2x2 rib on the leg)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey what about scarves and hats for the soldiers?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Funny, that's besides the point.. already did a couple of straight simple rib scarves.. hats not yet..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You asked me what I am doing not what I did...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, well I am sitting here at my desk working on my sock. I find with this tiny yarn I can't relax in an easy chair and knit. I need to sit up straight. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know, but just happened to think about soldier's scarves. How long did you make yours. This Roving yarn does not go very far, I might have to start a 3rd skein.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I quess it is just us chickens...everyone else must have grand plans for the day.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

About 69 inch. .I usually try it on as I go along to see how long it is, and then stop when I had enough.. 

Do you want an easy pattern (sewbiz, no worries, it's a freebie)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have to go sort thru tons of clothes and linens etc.. today is the day. .then Monday the salvation army gets a call!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thanks, but I am doing a 2x2 rib, but was not sure about the length. I know that men sometimes do not want a long scarf and I was not sure if it would interfere with their stuff. You know.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

69 inches was the length on a scarf made for men. so I guess that's ok..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sounds good to me. Back to my sock. Then later the scarf. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

bye for now.. going to sort!! 

Later!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

We got our first squares! Gonna post in sept swap. Hiya dears!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey City and knitting, hubby is watching nascar, and I am heading for the porch..even though it is dreary outside it is warm. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya Bitsey. Sounds lovely! Enjoy your quiet time


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Starting to cook dinner...a hamburger goulash sounds good to me. Quick and easy. Yum...bread to dip. Later chicks.

I knitted today some on my sock , the neverending sweater and last of all the scarf. Hoping to finish that soon. B


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sounds YUMMY Bitsey! We ordered chinese. After slaving all day and still not done. I definitely don't feel like cooking. 

Didn't get any knitting done. But have been looking around at other patterns and stuff...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sometimes even when I am not in the mood I will start(because if I don't it would be put away) knitting until I get into the rhythm. Then it just happens and I knit. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Bitsey,

You are the only one online. I have been out all day-- the gym, grocery shopping, and then that baby shower where I gave the ugly baby quilt. I was apprehensive about it but my hubby and son said to give it. The mom and grandmom both really liked it! Whew... The other guests seemed to like it too. I am just such a perfectionist. Anything I make and give has to be a masterpiece. I am way too prideful that way. Stupid, huh? Well, I gave this one humbly and it was well received.

AND I was in the neighborhood of a Tuesday Morning so I stopped in to see if they got any more handpainted yarn. It was still the same old stuff so I was spared having to make a yarn purchase I didn't really need.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> We got our first squares! Gonna post in sept swap. Hiya dears!


My package of squares is still in my car. Didn't get to the P.O. yesterday! Will mail Monday, hopefully.

I WISH you could buy first class postage labels online! All you can get through the USPS site is Priority and higher. Unless the sale was through Paypal... then you have the option of mailing First Class and Media Mail (for books). Otherwise, fork over the big bucks for priority or march your hiney to the P.O. and stand in line. WHY?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Whewre I live it is so rural there is parking for 4 cars...and that means it is mobbed. My computer is always on line. Just came in to check to see if anyone else was around. Yes I went to the LYS with my friend and you would be proud I did not purchase any yarn. I did buy some of those markers that look like little safety pins. But that was it. I figure with the yarn my daughter in law got me I am good for the rest of the winter. Unless I want to make something other than socks. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting was around much earlier. But I quess she is still sorting clothes and linens. But for me, still no swap package. Maybe they forgot. I quess Maryrose is out with her son and husband. Hope they have a nice dinner.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all. It is pouring down and dark and gloomy here today. Just perfect for getting back to my crocheted baby blanket, I had to put the socks aside to get this going as the baby is due end of October.
I have to go to the State band championships to watch my daughters band compete this afternoon, do you think it would be rude if I took the crochet? It can be quite boring waiting around.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No it would not be rude. Take it with you. You can still watch and crochet. If anyone objects...let them know that you have a crochet hook. It can be dangerous. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Death by crochet hook!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Go for it!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I checked with the coordinator and she has received it. I sent her a PM but she has not opened it - so perhaps she doesn't go on very often.



Sewbizgirl said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I did the same. So I had to contact my buddy to see if she liked her loot. No response yet. Oh well, win some, lose some. I made a lovely tea cosy. Sorry I didn't take a picture now, I expected to see it in the swaps. Also made a dish cloth and a book mark. Never mind.
> ...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I was very disappointed with one of my swaps that never even acknowleged that she recieved the parcel. I would rather just do our christmas swap.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

something must be happening as the october swap hasn't been opened and it would close on the 26th.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw on some other topics where people are still looking for where they can find their swap buddy. 
There are too many topics that say September swap etc. I think it needs to be much clearer. Same as when you want to be in the swaps. You get told to go to August swaps - but have you seen how many topics are titled that. 
I created a September Aussie swap - post your photos here after talking to our coordinator because the photos are all over the place titled September swap. 
It makes sense to have one titled "Your swap partner for September is here" "Your pictures for the September swap get posted here". Don't you think? and of course ours would say "Aussie"
I will get off my soapbox now.




Bitsey said:


> Knitting was around much earlier. But I quess she is still sorting clothes and linens. But for me, still no swap package. Maybe they forgot. I quess Maryrose is out with her son and husband. Hope they have a nice dinner.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I know although I wrote my name in the card and gave her my address, I did not add my avatar name - so she wouldn't have been able to find me. I asked the coordinator for her screen name so I could contact her. I was fortunate with the person who got me as their swap buddy because their avatar name was easy to spot (even though she had not put it in her card either).



trasara said:


> I was very disappointed with one of my swaps that never even acknowleged that she recieved the parcel. I would rather just do our christmas swap.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I was very disappointed with one of my swaps that never even acknowleged that she recieved the parcel. I would rather just do our christmas swap.


Shoot! It sounds like there is a lot of that rudeness going around. Didn't their mothers teach them any manners? :hunf:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> I know although I wrote my name in the card and gave her my address, I did not add my avatar name - so she wouldn't have been able to find me. I asked the coordinator for her screen name so I could contact her. I was fortunate with the person who got me as their swap buddy because their avatar name was easy to spot (even though she had not put it in her card either).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of people send a thank you card to the person and address that is on their package. And that is in addition to posting in the swap thread that you got it, AND pm-ing the person to say it's here and I love it...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey sewbiz, thank you notes are always so nice. Although sometimes I am remiss in doing that. In fact, I like getting letters and I do like sending them. Bits


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Then I just may do that. It's not too late do you think?



Sewbizgirl said:


> Lots of people send a thank you card to the person and address that is on their package. And that is in addition to posting in the swap thread that you got it, AND pm-ing the person to say it's here and I love it...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I always do thank you notes and get my girls to do them but fear it is a dying art.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I post a pix of the swap as soon as I get it.. and thank the person who sent it. .This time.. heard nothing, and have gotten nothing! So for the while, I am done with the swaps.. Unless we do it for ourselves.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, hello to you too Knitting. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey girlies


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

So what's new cookie? Did you finish your sorting?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

There's a new thread called Sept. Swap where people are complaining about not getting pkgs or responses to their pms to tracy and hook. I think the swap leaders are M.I.A... Lots of people are complaining about the swap. I'm definitely OUT of it.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

We didn't have that problem with the Aussie swap. Starrdiana sent us PMs of our Aussie swap partners. She even asked her to email her when we sent the parcel and email when we received our parcel - so she is really keeping track of everything. It must be difficult if nobody is sharing the work involved - trying to make sure you don't get the same person twice etc. Wonder if we can write a program that does it all?



Sewbizgirl said:


> There's a new thread called Sept. Swap where people are complaining about not getting pkgs or responses to their pms to tracy and hook. I think the swap leaders are M.I.A... Lots of people are complaining about the swap. I'm definitely OUT of it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Count me out also. I will have to look for that thread. Gosh, it is raining again, I am going to have green mold growing on my shoulders. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

We had a thunderstorm and it pour and the wind howled all night. It will do the garden alot of good.
And a good excuse not to do much.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Trasara we are getting ready to go into fall. I look forward to a quiet winter with lots of sewing and knitting. Bitsey


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm heading out for a walk with the dog. See you ladies in a little bit.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yeah I went and read all of the messages in the swap thread..I don't know, maybe it became too much of a burden and no longer fun. I can certainly understand that. I do think the swap groups ought to remain small to be easily managed without alot of work. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

See you Sweetsue. But you know something I miss your old avatar..I liked that face a whole bunch more. Bitsey


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Won't be long and we will have the 40+ days all through christmas last Friday was 34 so the temp is climbing and we are only 3 weeks into spring.I am looking forward to seeing pictures of your back deck covered in snow.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I hope we get some snow. Being on the salt water, sometimes you don't get a whole lot of snow. When you do it does not hang around for long. Last year we got 12 inches, but it only lasted 3 days. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nope, went thru most of it.. but still have like 4 giant black plastic bags.. Kal is a horder (he says he isn't) but he is... lol.. hard to let go..

But we will get thru the rest.. and then out of here and maybe I can get my house back..

I hate clutter, he loves it.. opposites attract!!! lol... right!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

This is what I started working on last night.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

He is a rat pack. My in laws were and I use to be until I helped to clean out their house when they passed away. Now if something comes it something has to leave. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That is very pretty . Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I am happy to through stuff out, nearly have hubby trained hahah


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I found the pattern on Ravelry, it should be quick as I won't have to sew it up


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, we will see, told him, that if he wants to go thru it.. he better get it done by Monday or else it is all out of the house as soon as I can get a truck to pick it up!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

My problem is I am addicted to this damn computer and knitting.. so I sit and knit and refresh the page.. for hours.. and can't pull away...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good luck Knitting.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have the same addiction!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I am going to leave for awhile..My show "Two Fat Ladies" is on (cooking show) I just adore them. They are so cute. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks to you knitting I just learnt how to refresh the page without having to click on the page before and then back again, after reading your post I just asked computer geek daughter is there an easier way haha she said"yes mum, click on the refresh button, its been there for ever!" So that is my new think learnt today!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Well, I am going to leave for awhile..My show "Two Fat Ladies" is on (cooking show) I just adore them. They are so cute. B


They are hilarious!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So happy to be helpful!!!

By the way, I was suppose to be in Sydney within the Month.. but alas we aren't going. .I would have loved to look you up!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

That would have been great! Maybe Next time...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hopefully in 2013... 
My husband works as clergy on cruises and it's amazing.. so we were suppose to go this time, but he had surgery so we decided to stay (also financially was tight).. so next time.. love Sydney..

Girls we should all go on a cruise to Sydney, is that a better virtual trip than the resort?????????????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

How long does it take to cruise all the way down here?
Would love to meet you all!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hola!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Checking back in during any ad...Oh lord honey a cruise.....As the old saying goes "My chain is not that long". I live with my lovely old man who would be absolutely lost without me and he will not cruise. You all go and let know how it goes. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

hi city, how are you today?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You can count me out of a cruise! i've missed many weddings and anniversary parties! Missed some great male reviews i heard too hehehehe 

Don't do the ocean! While i love everything ocean scent and love the beach. i don't get in cause swimming class escaped me lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

they have life boats!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

so here are a few shortcuts.... 

to refresh the page press F5. (this is my second time writing this bc I actually hit the button instead of typing it... i'm such a ditz!)

to enter without using your mouse and clicking send, press 
ctrl + enter


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

hmmmm i really mean to say i'm deathly afraid! lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

thanks for the tips, my girls look at me like I'm from another planet when I ask computer questions.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL You're welcome. And how are you today trasara?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

City, for your sake and your children's sake take swimming lesons. I am sure you can do it at the Y. If nothing else, it builds confidence for a kid and it is good excercise without impacting your body. As you get older in the water you can't hurt yourself. I really think it would be great. Also for your son, then he can get a summer job as a lifeguard at a pool. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Good have to go to a band competition with DD in about an hour, but am sitting here croheting whilst using my new refreshing techniques here at the resort. How about you?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hey Bitsey, can you swim behind your place? is there anything that might bite?????


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

As far as the swaps go.... i was having fun putting them together and I got lucky with the two that I've received to so far. They were great. September package is still remiss.... 

The ladies probably got fed up. So many people can't follow simple instruction. :\ like sending their info in a PM. Well... let's not even get to simple instructions. 

I'm gonna watch the documentary knitting! I'll be brave! LOL j/k. I'm very interested. 


Oh and Big fat YES still for our swap.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

If we organise our swap soon we will have plenty of time to be creative!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Btsey, my hubby said he wouldn't cruise either. But when we went to Hawaii, we were looking for ways to see all the islands and when I googled this cruise came up 7 days for $499 to cruise all the islands around Hawaii. We cruised at night and docked during the day. It was so cheap and my hubby really enjoyed it. Now he is a converted man!
 Where's your pic by the way? I am about to change mine as it is madmonkey's birthday.



Bitsey said:


> Checking back in during any ad...Oh lord honey a cruise.....As the old saying goes "My chain is not that long". I live with my lovely old man who would be absolutely lost without me and he will not cruise. You all go and let know how it goes. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes you can swim, nothing will bite. But really I go to the pool. We have a pool at the end of my road. You can see the bottom. I love the pool. In the summer we have water aerobics. Exercise without pain. It is good for you. And all of my granchildren love it. Now they jump off the dock and play in the water, plus we have a paddle boat. Bitsey They all have to wear life jackets unless they are very good swimmers. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

There is the Nepean river about 5 min from us but I won't swim in anything I can't see the bottom(beach is ok up to about the waist) Can't stand the thought of nasties in the water all the feel of the weeds.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Chris learned how to swim on his own really.... where my mom lives there's a pool. we would go every day after work and all weekend the summer before he started jr high. and when school came around... he was so excited they offered swimming for gym a few times a year. Now he's really good. 

Mia... man, she'll throw herself in a puddle! and NOT drown! hahaha this summer we took her to the pool for the first time and she loved it so much that when we were leaving she ran back and threw herself in! Just jumped right into the pool! I tell everyone all the time. That girl is FEARLESS. She's getting the hang of it.

Me... I had recurring nightmares when i was a kid. That there was an enormous wave that came over new york city and it would flood the building that i was in and I'd drown. So, no water for me. I love showers... just in case LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What has madmonkey to do with anything? Why do you have to change your avatar for something called madmonkey? What is a madmonkey? I don;t know if you read that article of that woman in NY that had a chimp that ripped off her friends face while she was trying to protect her friend. So Please no madmonkeys here. They are sick and dangerous. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Poor NYC it seems all the disaster Movies try to wipe it out.as I sit here typing Hubby has The Day Afer Tomorrow sitting next to the keyboard wih just that scienario happening.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LMAO!! she meant madmonkeyknitter 

the lady that was in here the other day. Where has she been? I guess her bday is her day off. Hope she enjoys and someone makes her laugh 

It is a lady right? i mean, she had a bathing suit on..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

oh yeah. She posted a picture of herself when she was a little girl. SORRY!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I was 8 when i was having those nightmares


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I don't know, anyone that has to call themselves madmonkey. After that horrible situation in NY, I mean Sweetsue is this your sister, I certainly don't want to insult your sister or anything. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Madmonkey is a new ladie who joined recently she and sue have become very friendly.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You guys are too funny..
City, do you really think you can swim in the middle of the ocean like that??? you got to be kidding!! It would take you weeks and weeks to get to shore from the middle of the Pacific..

I have seen schools of dolphins by the thousands, schools of sharks, penguins, flying fish, whales and even the elusive humpback.. do you think you can swim amoung them?? Not a chance.. 

But the ships are like floating cities and you usually don't feel a thing.. I never went on a cruise before thinking it would be boring as all get out. but the staff is extraordinary and the ships are so safe. If you have ever been on a plane or a train or even a car.. Cruise ships are so much safer. They have enough lifeboats for the entire ship including crew.. They have drills all the time.. and know exactly what to do at every moment.

I promise you ladies, if I ever win the lottery, I will take you all on a cruise... and Bits we will get your hubby a baby sitter.. and I will drag City with us!!!! lol...

When we went we first went to the islands in the Pacific.. then to Cairns Brisbane then on to Sydney etc.. took about 3 weeks to get there from Seattle.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

i think shes from england... dont they use mad as in a little off their rocker? LOL

Did you know, being that I work at bellevue a dr from the psych dept told us we cant use the words crazy or nuts freely...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> This is what I started working on last night.


Oh, you do beautiful work in crochet. This, and your avatar...


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Ha ha. Her avatar is madmonkeyknitter. She even knitted her monkey suit - and it's her birthday today. Her website is madmonkeyknits.



Bitsey said:


> What has madmonkey to do with anything? Why do you have to change your avatar for something called madmonkey? What is a madmonkey? I don;t know if you read that article of that woman in NY that had a chimp that ripped off her friends face while she was trying to protect her friend. So Please no madmonkeys here. They are sick and dangerous. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Chris learned how to swim on his own really.... where my mom lives there's a pool. we would go every day after work and all weekend the summer before he started jr high. and when school came around... he was so excited they offered swimming for gym a few times a year. Now he's really good.
> 
> Mia... man, she'll throw herself in a puddle! and NOT drown! hahaha this summer we took her to the pool for the first time and she loved it so much that when we were leaving she ran back and threw herself in! Just jumped right into the pool! I tell everyone all the time. That girl is FEARLESS. She's getting the hang of it.
> 
> Me... I had recurring nightmares when i was a kid. That there was an enormous wave that came over new york city and it would flood the building that i was in and I'd drown. So, no water for me. I love showers... just in case LOL


TOO MANY HORROR MOVIES.. .they are not real!!!

IT's called a tusnami!!! Just run for the hills.. swimming wouldn't save you..

But do you remember the tusnami in Phuket Thailand years ago?? There is a story going round that said some guys were out surfing and saw it coming and paddled over the swell and were saved??? Not sure if I believe it.. but in the ocean if there was a Tusnami and you were on a cruise ship the only thing you would feel is a swell and nothin else.. Sometimes it's safer on the ship than land..

Just remember, when it's your time, it doesn't matter where you are!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks sewbiz! 
City here we would consider Mad as a bit off your rocker as well in an affectionate way not an insulting way.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> i think shes from england... dont they use mad as in a little off their rocker? LOL
> 
> Did you know, being that I work at bellevue a dr from the psych dept told us we cant use the words crazy or nuts freely...


Ah yes, politically correct.. well personally I dont think it means a "little" off their rocker.. I think it means completely off their rocker.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Who cares about her website...I mean, we are not supposed to advertise our webs here..we go to classified. I mean wow she knitted her monkey suit...Is this your family friend or a relative? I certainly don't want to insult a dear close personal friend of a member of your family, but I can think of better things to do with my knitting other than knitting a monkey suit. Bits

PS I still like your other avatar showing your pretty face with your hubby.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Gosh and she calls me the crazy clown. In a nice way too of course!



citynenanyc said:


> i think shes from england... dont they use mad as in a little off their rocker? LOL
> 
> Did you know, being that I work at bellevue a dr from the psych dept told us we cant use the words crazy or nuts freely...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, that other picture of you and your hubby was so sweet. I thought it was grand. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't think I have read one normal conversation that she has participated in. She/he sounds daft to me!! Sorry... You never really know who is behind the avatar.. it could be a 15 year old boy for all we know...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Now now knitting... i'm a big girl. you're gonna have to bring an army! LOL 

I don't know. My uncle did his 30th wedding anniversary on a cruise, the rest of the fam went. I stood behind. I had just been born anyway, i wasn't at the wedding. Good thing i didn't go. They said there was a storm and the ship was on its side! I would've had a heart attack!

BTW....... they would have made 35 yrs married next month and they split ammicably about 4 wks ago. 


My best friend celebrated her 30th bday on a party boat here in NYC. She didn't speak to me cause she said i was being selfish because i didn't go. 

I got on that shark speed boat thing in the seaport with my son when he was about 7. I got on for him. He cried bc my friend and her son were going on and we were all hanging out together. I did it for him. I had my eyes closed the entire time! I know..... i survived. lol


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

That was one of her problems. She would post a picture and everyone wanted the pattern - so you would oblige and post the website. Very next page, same thing happened. Absolutely ridiculous. It wasn't advertising it was posting pictures for goodness sake. And that's why I didn't put a link here either.



Bitsey said:


> Who cares about her website...I mean, we are not supposed to advertise our webs here..we go to classified. I mean wow she knitted her monkey suit...Is this your family friend or a relative? I certainly don't want to insult a dear close personal friend of a member of your family, but I can think of better things to do with my knitting other than knitting a monkey suit. Bits
> 
> PS I still like your other avatar showing your pretty face with your hubby.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Yes you can swim, nothing will bite. But really I go to the pool. We have a pool at the end of my road. You can see the bottom. I love the pool. In the summer we have water aerobics. Exercise without pain. It is good for you. And all of my granchildren love it. Now they jump off the dock and play in the water, plus we have a paddle boat. Bitsey They all have to wear life jackets unless they are very good swimmers. Bits


You didn't tell me you went to water aerobics, Miss Bitsey! All these times I talked about it and you never said a peep... I LOVED my water aerobic classes and I'm so sad that they just got closed. We had a couple of cool mornings so my boss decided it was time that my class should stop for the winter. It's my favorite class I teach.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I haven't used that one as my avatar yet.



Bitsey said:


> PS I still like your other avatar showing your pretty face with your hubby.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

City, there is such a big difference between a speed boat, a party boat and a ship that holds 2000 people plus crew has 6 restaurants, 2 night clubs, and entire city below for the crew.. and 12 stories at least!!! And there is no way that ship was on its side without killing most on board.. they are just scaring you!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, well, if you want to sell stuff go on the classified area and other web sites. This is for fun and conversation.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have to say good bye for now and be the Band Mum, take to you all soon .Tracy


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

wanna see my socks???? they are growing!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> You guys are too funny..
> City, do you really think you can swim in the middle of the ocean like that??? you got to be kidding!! It would take you weeks and weeks to get to shore from the middle of the Pacific..
> 
> I have seen schools of dolphins by the thousands, schools of sharks, penguins, flying fish, whales and even the elusive humpback.. do you think you can swim amoung them?? Not a chance..
> ...


I want to go on the cruise! :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool, I'll go buy a lottery ticket!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I think this is the first time in a long time that we all are on at the same time!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

except Barbara.. and maryrose.. where are they?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

They sure scared me! I don't know knitting.... I'll need a few martini's lol like 100!

 

Talking about martini's... So a couple of weeks ago I bought some white zinfandel. Just to have some cause I haven't had a sip of anything in almost 3 years. Since mia. And now, i don't like it. I just don't like anything about it. I bought sutter home... not THE best, but alright for home... Blagh. Guess that's it for me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I don't think I have read one normal conversation that she has participated in. She/he sounds daft to me!! Sorry... You never really know who is behind the avatar.. it could be a 15 year old boy for all we know...


This is very true...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara is hanging with her sisters and Mary Rose is hanging with her husband and son, for the sons bday


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I don't know dear friends but I am heading to my chair for 30 minutes before bed. It is 11 here on the coast. In the morning friends. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's why I like this one.. Others pop in and out.. but we have gotten to know each other enough to know we are all real!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nite bits..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG it is 11. Geez, time flies when your having fun! Chris keeps asking me why I keep giggling


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Barbara is hanging with her sisters and Mary Rose is hanging with her husband and son, for the sons bday


OOPS I forgot.. Big E and Sisters.. and birthday boy...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya Sewbiz 

You're right Knitting. I haven't even talked to my bestfriend this last month. She hasn't bothered to call either. I realized also that i was the one doing all the catching up with everyone. The only ones that call me are my mom and my sister.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Well the first time I chatted with madmonkeyknitter was when someone was looking for a meerkat pattern. I googled and found her website with a pattern. After I put the link on the site (along with several others), she had so many hits that she joined KP to thank me and offer me two free patterns from her website.

So that is how I know she is not a he and why we developed a rapport straight away.

Just about finished my garter stitch bag. Just got to google youtube for making an attached i-cord for the handles.



knittingneedles said:


> That's why I like this one.. Others pop in and out.. but we have gotten to know each other enough to know we are all real!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I know that feeling.. I have made friends throughout the years and the only way they stay friends is if I call them..

I learned that people enter your life for a purpose and once that purpose is done they leave. So friends come, fill your life what what is needed and then drift away, and find others who fill what is needed at that time in their lives.

It's kinda sad, but then that is how you grow.. JMHO


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> That was one of her problems. She would post a picture and everyone wanted the pattern - so you would oblige and post the website. Very next page, same thing happened. Absolutely ridiculous. It wasn't advertising it was posting pictures for goodness sake. And that's why I didn't put a link here either.


Actually, she was posting the same photos of her toys (for the purpose of sending people to her website to buy her patterns), over and over, all day long, from the moment she appeared on this website. She was spamming and abusing the website. I don't know why she hasn't been banned. Spammers get banned.

Anyone is welcome to post their stuff for sale in the classifieds section, but it's wrong to use the Main section to push your wares. This is blatant spamming.

I think everyone saw what she did...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> wanna see my socks???? they are growing!!!


I do want to see them! :shock:


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Well I guess we didn't see it that way. We were having fun making up stories. The fact that people were asking for her patterns was actually quite annoying. She got heaps of PMs with hard luck stories asking for her patterns for free.



Sewbizgirl said:


> Actually, she was posting the same photos of her toys (for the purpose of sending people to her website to buy her patterns), over and over, all day long, from the moment she appeared on this website. She was spamming the list and abusing the website. I don't know why she hasn't been banned. Spammers get banned.
> 
> Anyone is welcome to post their stuff for sale in the classifieds section, but it's wrong to use the Main section to push your wares. This is blatant spamming.
> 
> I think everyone saw what she did...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > wanna see my socks???? they are growing!!!
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Well I guess we didn't see it that way. We were having fun making up stories. The fact that people were asking for her patterns was actually quite annoying. She got heaps of PMs with hard luck stories asking for her patterns for free.


To me it was the stories that were annoying. I stopped opening her topics.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > knittingneedles said:
> ...


Wow, look how pretty those are turning out! And you are nearly done, with no second sock syndrome... I never have SSS, myself. My motivation to finish the second sock is that I will get to wear the pair! Yay.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Never thought of that.. actually wearing the pair??? lol.. just kidding.. I still have the other sock sitting by its lonesome.. waiting for me to finish.. 

We will see!

Thanks.. have so much more yarn I think I can get knee socks out of them!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Looooooove your socks Nina!  Everyone's socks are turning out so nice! I still have sock fright lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I like the monkey lady... i like her humor, the stories crack me up.  


I was just in it for the stories really.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Me too. And the fact that we could make people laugh.



citynenanyc said:


> I like the monkey lady... i like her humor, the stories crack me up.
> 
> I was just in it for the stories really.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

ok... i cleared the room! hahaha


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Looooooove your socks Nina!  Everyone's socks are turning out so nice! I still have sock fright lol


Aw... the Big Bad Socks won't hurt you. You are Master of your knitting!

Love your story about Mia jumping back in the pool when it was time to go. What a little fish... It's great that she isn't going to be hindered by a fear of water.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks kiddo.. about the socks.. I was petrified too and tried the regular pattern (Sewbiz gave to us) but had a hard time with it, and then I found a toe up pattern that let you try it on from the toe up and I kept adjusting and trying them on until I was happy with them. Now I have the leg to finish.. not too bad. .but will take a break from socks for a while even though I have tons of sock yarn now!! lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I like the monkey lady... i like her humor, the stories crack me up.
> 
> I was just in it for the stories really.


Different strokes... :-D


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Sewbiz! She's full of nutty stuff. 

Just today she jumped out of her playpen... whimpered a little while i looked to assess and then she said I'm okaaaay! lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

oh hey! i forgot to mention. tomorrow is my first sewing class! =D


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

i'll come back around to the socks. i dont want to feel like i failed you know... it'll be the very next i do.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> i'll come back around to the socks. i dont want to feel like i failed you know... it'll be the very next i do.


Didn't you start some? What happened?

There's a right time for everything... just because we did a KAL doesn't mean it was "your time". Sock knitting will still be there when you are ready to do it.

Maybe you will love sewing! I've done all kinds, but the one thing that makes me want to sew right now is quilting. Can't wait to start the next one!

Let us know how your sewing class goes.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Quilting always fascinated me but never really had the pull to do it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Thanks Sewbiz! She's full of nutty stuff.
> 
> Just today she jumped out of her playpen... whimpered a little while i looked to assess and then she said I'm okaaaay! lol


She's so much fun. The pic of her in your avatar is just beautiful. You should send that in to some artsy photo contest. Seriously.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Quilting always fascinated me but never really had the pull to do it.


I've made "blankies" my own way for my kids when they were small, but only now am I really feeling the "pull" to quilt.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Time for me to duck out now and go knit a little before bed. Good night ladies!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks like we cleared the resort City. Might have to mosey around the website for a little while.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah man! Here I am, finally able to check in and all have left the resort.... Oh well... You left me plenty to read anyway....

My daughter cheered in front of 55,000 + tonite... It went well... Had a lot of fun... Ms state won the game... And I even met some crocheters while tailgAting. Good day all in all


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Hiya southerngal. Only the aussies should be around about now with the poms to awake in another couple of hours.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Ah man! Here I am, finally able to check in and all have left the resort.... Oh well... You left me plenty to read anyway....
> 
> My daughter cheered in front of 55,000 + tonite... It went well... Had a lot of fun... Ms state won the game... And I even met some crocheters while tailgAting. Good day all in all


Sounds great.. good for her!!! GO TEAM!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

For all you sewers out there..check this out. .very interesting..

http://www.lutterlohpatterns.com


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi I'm back, took the crochet and got a bit done.The band came third.
Your socks look great kniting,well done!
City sounds like Mia is full of life, she is so cute in your avatar.
I'll go crochet and try and catch you all later.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> For all you sewers out there..check this out. .very interesting..
> 
> http://www.lutterlohpatterns.com


That's cool... not cheap, but cool. I forwarded it to a friend who's a really big lady. She is always asking me to help her make herself some basic patterns, and her size is just not my specialty. I think she can really use this.

Maybe I should start making my own clothes, too... The trouble is that we don't have any decent fabric for clothes in my area.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi sewbiz... After spending the week at two college campuses, I really wish I could sew! I saw so many cute 0utfits that were obviously originals ( but very well done!).


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

A lot of them appeared to be altered from store... The things I saw made from tee shirts! Lots of skirts from tee shirts...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> A lot of them appeared to be altered from store... The things I saw made from tee shirts! Lots of skirts from tee shirts...


Really? I haven't seen those. Cute...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, still have to put on face and do hair but thought I would check in. I wonder how Maryrose's celebration went with her son and hubby? Anyone hear? I know Knitting is still sleeping It is probably 7:50 in the morning for her. Check back later. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey Everyone! Happy Sunday! 

Hope everyone is enjoying their day so far.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hi, quiet day on the forum. Sewbiz is at a church picnic and knitting I have not heard from. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tell Knitting when you aee her her socks are wonderful. I love that yarn..is that a self-patterning yarn? You are moving along so fast. I will never catch up. Ok, ok back to my sock. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Okie dokie. Thanks. Will do.

I think i messed up on my hat...... 

I don't know how to decrease now on the yo, k2tog. i havev to add a lifeline now so I can go back a few rows.

Does anyone know how to go about decreasing it? Can I do *yo, k2tog, k2tog* over and over?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

City what does the pattern say? The YO becomes a stitch as the two stitches become one stitch in k2tog. Tell me what the pattern says. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

City, did youfigure it out? B


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry! was googling lol

So the original patter says...... 

Row 1: yo, k2tog
Row 2: knit
for as long as you want. 

THe decrease says: 

*yo, k2tog* 5 times then K2tog
Knit
*yo, k2tog* 4 times then K2tog
knit

So on.... with the numbers going down. 

The problem is that I only did yo, k2tog the entire time with out alternating a knit row. And the decrease doesn't work for the amount of stitches. It leaves me with an uneven number at the end. 


I don't know how to decrease here.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

The knitting rows don't affect the number of stitches as it always remains 80. 

I think I'm going with *yo, k2tog, k2tog* 16 times? 

what do you think?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You did that for the entire piece? Because when you knit one row after the YO's and k2tog's It turns the YO into a reg. stitch...I don't know...is this that headband you were working on? If it were me, I might want to rip it out. Stay on line, Sewbiz let's see is an hour behind us, so it is 1:10 for her..she might be home in 2 hours. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

See what happens, the worse thing to happen would be to rip it out. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It might change the width.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Maybe.... I'll hang in there. I'm going to put in the lifeline for now. I learned that` recently.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

How's your sock coming along?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry, one of my daughters called. It is coming along..I have 5 inches. It takes so long to knit an inch. Boy sewbiz and Knitting are much faster knitters. Plus I throw the yarn. Anyay, plugging along. Bits

PS let me know what happens with your piece.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi guys..

The only reason why my socks are coming along quickly is:

1. It is Toe Up

2. I am doing both at the same time..

So I alternate from one to the other.

And the heel I did was easy peasy.. and I am working on #3 needles..

Won't do 0 anymore.. ugh ugh ugh 

Decided not to even turn on the comp cause i knew that if I did, nothing in the house would get done.. SO I cleaned and put things away.. remember that roommate we had??? I finally went into the guest bathroom!!! 

NEVER ALLOW A SINGLE MAN TO LIVE WITH YOU!!! NEVER!!!

They are PIGS!!!! Disgusting.. I had a feeling so on Friday I went out and brought Rubber Gloves.. should have brought waders too!!!!!

Didn't their mothers teach them anything?

But at least the house is semi clean!! hooray!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

City, have you seen any of the tutorials from Very Pink?

I love the way she teaches.. She is quick but then again you can pause and stop and go back as often as you like..

SHe has a great tutorial on lifelines and socks.. and you don't have to buy the pattern...

I found a fantastic easy toe up sock pattern (sewbiz = FREE).. that I can share with you.. they work for all types of yarns and sizes..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sounds fantastic Knitting! Thanks 

I started the little sock for my little one, but it turned out too small. Haven't ripped it out yet. Considering saving it for someone. One of these day's I'll finish it. If i don't need the dpns for anything else sooner. lol

Started watching that video.............. OMGoodness. I'm going food shopping tomorrow after work!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh and yes, I've seen the very pink tutorials. Was watching one yesterday on a sock she was doing top down in pink. lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey knitting, I thought the roommate was in vegas? He came to Arizona with you? Yuk, I would have to say bye bye. Bits Hey 5 inches on my sock, onle two more to go. Your socks are fantastic. I love that yarn what was it? Was it that Ranco yarn? Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

NO he was with us in Arizona first and went with us to vegas.. so when we came back.. I had to clean his mess!! disgusting..

And he stayed in Vegas.. Good riddance to bad rubbish.

I can't believe he turned into such a nasty bas***rd!!! He hasn't even called once to see how things are, not once!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey knitting, I thought the roommate was in vegas? He came to Arizona with you? Yuk, I would have to say bye bye. Bits Hey 5 inches on my sock, onle two more to go. Your socks are fantastic. I love that yarn what was it? Was it that Ranco yarn? Bits


It's Berrocco Comfort sock.. here's a pix of it.. I started talking pix of all the yarn as I buy it so that I remember what it is.. otherwise I always lose the label..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sometimes it is very difficult to mix friends in with business or into your living arrangements. (sp). To keep a friendship, it is best to keep those things separate. It is close to involving them in your financial matters. And that is a complete no no. anywho, I love that yarn. It almost makes a pattern like a faire isle. It is pretty. Now you need some cute loafers to go with your socks. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Me too. I thought i was being neurotic lol. Mom says i'm obsessed.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, I am losing it. Obsessed with what? 

Knitting I wrote down the name of the yarn (like I need another skein of sock yarn) I counted up what I have...enough to make 18 pairs of socks. I could open a shop. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

remember, we already have the resort.. lol..

You can always sell them on KP if you dont want to keep any..

But why would you? I also think that you can always join 2 together and knit something that way (scarf, hat??) on larger needles?

That book that sewbiz is in, has tons of patterns for sock yarn.. and you can always google .. knitting patterns with sock yarn.. and see what pops up..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh and right now it's still over 100 degrees, so only flip flops..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh, and there is a company called Lang that has great sock yarn too.. and they come with thread in the same pattern as the yarn so that when you do the heel you add the thread to make the heel stronger.. I haven't brought any yet, but eventually when I get thru all this.. I want to..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, I would never sell it. I would rather give some to someone as a gift. Besides by the time you sell it and collect your money and postage. That person could go to a yarn shop and probably purchase it for less. Anyway then I would deplete my stash. I am getting rid of alot of acrylicsand Maryrose is the lucky girl and one of my neighbors. That makes me so happy. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What is that www.lang.com? I will try it. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting, very funny. I have to get a German/english dictionary to purchase yarn. Go to langyarns and you will see


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

no lol hang on


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.yarnmarket.com/knitting/Lang_Yarn-595.html?PPC=true&kw=goo:lang+yarn&s_kwcid=TC|8929|%2Blang%20%2Byarn||S|b|6660975373&gclid=COPFoMabuasCFRl0gwod9UBCdw

Look at the "Jawoll Color/ Jacquard" Yarn


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bits I'm obsessed with yarn LOL I think we all are. I took pictures of all my needles. And started taking pictures of my yarns. Just for inventory. Like knitting, I lose the labels. Though I just started putting them in a binder.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Really, I have never done tht. But it sounds reasonable. I could put the label and a yarn sample on a page so I would know. I will give it a try. But I am not taking pictures of my needles. I have mine plus I have my mothers. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

If you have a photo album around it would work. It has the sticky stuff so it won't be sliding anywhere.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Bits I'm obsessed with yarn LOL I think we all are. I took pictures of all my needles. And started taking pictures of my yarns. Just for inventory. Like knitting, I lose the labels. Though I just started putting them in a binder.


I haven't taken pix of my needles.. hum.. what an idea...

I really splurged and got myself (for my birthday) always looking for an excuse to buy!!! lol

Knit pro had a limited addition set of interchangable circular symphonie needles (like harmony from Knitpicks) I think I got the last one.. Hesitated for weeks before buying.. but they were only $20 more and came in a wooden box .. how could I say no??? the connections are brass and the wood is darker than usual.. really smooth and pointy, just how I like them.. but I have been so busy with these DPNs and scarves on bigger DPNs I only use 2 for scarves but they are short so easy to use..
So they sit and wait for the day.. Maybe I should take pix of them for insurance???? Just kidding!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I started my notebook...a small one with my label and a sample of the yarn and what it was used for. Why take pics of my needles? There is a deductible on homeowners insurance ...they would have to be gold plated. I have walnut needles, bamboo needles plus metal needles, addi needles, boyle needles and balene needles....I am needled out. I am going to get rid of my old circular needles because the plastic loop when it gets old it is a piece of crap. (excuse the french) Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What circulars are better...harmoney or addi? Also there are those Japanese needles.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Well, I started my notebook...a small one with my label and a sample of the yarn and what it was used for. Why take pics of my needles? There is a deductible on homeowners insurance ...they would have to be gold plated. I have walnut needles, bamboo needles plus metal needles, addi needles, boyle needles and balene needles....I am needled out. I am going to get rid of my old circular needles because the plastic loop when it gets old it is a piece of crap. (excuse the french) Bits


I have a very old boye circular set a friend gave me..used to use it but they kept unscrewing.. then I started with straights and got a Lantern Moon set.. (not crazy about them) and just started with circular.. didn't like metal as much as wood.. I had addi turbo's and sold them (on KP to a friend) I also didn't like the blunt tip. .like sharper tips better.

Like the harmony and the new ones but two harmonys split already.. knitpicks sent me new ones within days...

Tried the acrylic.. and it works on some yarns well others not so much..

I think you have to take into consideration the yarn as well as the needles!!

Going out be back later.. Kal is calling!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I wonder about the Clover bamboo circulars? Tell me later Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, we had a nice time yesterday. we went to eat dinner at the "crackel barrel" yesterday. i had a chef's salad. i just bought a tiny icecream cake and put a no. 25 candle on it & wished him a happy birthday. now i'm making tacos for dinner. (sunday). tomorrow potroast. sewbiz, i just got done with the heel turn. now i will be on the "gusset".


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm not into bamboo needles too much. I knit tight, so its harder to slide them off. I find that some of the acrylic yarns I use get all messy looking from the bamboo ones. I bought Clover.... 

I have a set of HiyaHiya's. I love them. Use them for everything. Wasn't too expensive considering the cost of interchangeable sets... got them for 79 at the yarn store in tarrytown. I've given up on straight needles. I find it so strange. I have just a bunch of straights... Not a ton.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome back MaryRose! Hope you had a good time.

I looooooove cracker barrel. I was going more often that i have lately. I go to the one in Fishkill... and I've been to the one in Clinton NJ.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

My goodness sounds good. I haven't been to a Cracker Barrel since the 80's. We don't usually go out to dinner...we will go to lunch. Particularly when it is winter. We are having leftovers...goulash. But tacos sounds so good. Well Maryrose, I have 2 more inches before I start the heel. Hope you don't hear screaming. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sorry! was googling lol
> 
> So the original patter says......
> 
> ...


City, if you follow those decrease directions exactly, they are leaving out a YO here and there. Every YO left out is one decrease. So you work the YO, k2tog five times, then skip a YO and just k2tog. Then yo, k2tog five more times, then no YO and just a k2tog, continue around.

Knit a round plain.

Next round there are less sts, so you YO, k2tog only 4 times, then you skip the next YO and just k2tog, continuing that around.

Knit another round plain...

Guess what you do after that? YO, k2tog THREE times, then skip a YO, and just k2tog-- repeat around.

And so on, doing a plain knit round in between the dec rounds and working one less each time, in the YO, k2tog parts.

The math should work...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Sewbiz! Thank you  

I did the rounds all the way down to 3... but it does not look nice. In fact it looks like it's going in the other direction. It just doesn't work. 

in the first row of decrease it goes... 

yo, k2tog, yo, k2tog, yo, k2tog, yo, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k2tog

and I continue like this through the round.

That makes 13 repeats and leaves me with some stitches. I have 80. 

I did another row and then another decrease.... the 4 now.

yo, k2tog, yo, k2tog, yo, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k2tog


and I had gone all the way down to 3. 

:\


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hi Sewbiz! Thank you
> 
> I did the rounds all the way down to 3... but it does not look nice. In fact it looks like it's going in the other direction. It just doesn't work.
> 
> ...


I don't think there is any way you can decrease in that pattern and keep the look going. It's going to look different when you start decreasing. But the top of the head is not a real visible area.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh ok. That's a bummer. I'm going to hold off on the project... Right now i'm just going to tink it back to before the decrease...

Thanks Sewbiz


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i hope you all had a nice day. the weather was beautiful today. i got my laundry done at the laundermat today, got everything done so now i'm going to relax for the nite and knit my sock.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can not believe I have almost 20 more pages to read! I've been reading for awhile now. What have I missed?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey Barbara! How are you???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm alright. Glad to be back here at the Resort. I've been kinda stressed lately. The past few days have been unbelieveable. Although the visit with my sisters was wonderful.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

so we are listing favorite colors. I don't really have a favorite. I love all colors. So I'm not going to be much help with this. LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh sure, i finally show up and everyone left!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope the issue w/ your in laws is resolved. It's always a good time hanging out with family.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am back now, so why can't you tell favorite colors. What is the first color you rech for? That tells what your favorites are. Bits

PS WE MISSED YOU!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Are you girls going to watcxh that new show Pan Am at 10 East coast on abc? I am going to try it to see if it is worth watching.

Barb...I have 5 inches on my sock...read it...5 inches. Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

can't wait! I'm gonna watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Why would you watch tomorrow when it is on tonight? You are recording it?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I really don't have a favorite. I seriously love them all. I guess if I HAD to pick something, I'd say purples, blues, and greens, oranges, yellows, reds, blacks, browns, greys, yup, I just love them all!! Sorry.

As for Pam Am I have to tape it. I have to be at my youngest sisters house by 6:30 am tomorrow. She's in the hospital, her hubby needs to be in work by 7:00 and their youngest doesn't leave the house until 8:30 for school. So I'm going over to get the kids off to school.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey City, the issues with the inlaws are still there. 

And now issues with my daughter. 

My youngest sister is in the hospital again.

If I could stick my head in the sand and make the world go away, I would!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Are you girls going to watcxh that new show Pan Am at 10 East coast on abc? I am going to try it to see if it is worth watching.
> 
> Barb...I have 5 inches on my sock...read it...5 inches. Yeah!!!!!!!


yay Bits! I'm working on the heel flap of another sock. Now my sisters and my niece want socks too! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my! When it rains it pours Barbara. I'm so sorry. We are here for you to vent. 

Will your sister be ok? Is your daughter ok?



Bitsey, 10pm is too late for me tonight. I have to be up at 4:30. :\ I'm gonna get us all showered and ready for bed soon.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Understand, I spent years getting up at 4 am . Got up let dogs out ( in winter got woodstove prepped) made coffee then woke up hubby. I know and now I am very happy I am retired. Of course I am alot alot older than you are. Bits

PS: Barb I am so sorry your sissie is in the hospital. I hope it will be a short stay. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara as long as you don't stick your head in the oven all is well!!!!

I have been waiting for PanAm I remember when I idolized stewardess!! thought they had the most glamorous life.. until my friend became a flight attendant and I heard some horror stories.. they unfortuntely, poor guys.. are waitresses and housekeepers.. whenever I am on a flight I try to be the nicest I can to them, cause I know how hard it is.. and some people are just complete jerks to them..

So lets see how they do...

Did anyone see the Playboy club show?? 

What's really cool with these retro shows is if they get the details right.. like the furnishings and the accessories..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara, this is the place to vent.. so vent away!!! We all support you no matter what!! 

So what's up with the fam?? What happened to your daughter? and sis??? 

Inquiring minds want to know..

Just putting in some humor to get a smile out of you, you don't sound like you want to smile, right now!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting you are alot younger than I am. But when I was 19 or 20 you could be a nurse, teacher, wife/mother, sales clerk, or airline stewardess. You all are lucky. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

you forgot secretary!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and the typing pool

I love MAD MEN


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You are right, I meant to type in secretary. Girls are so much luckier today. Bits

Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to 6 inches on my sock. I am worried about the heel, I did it on my practice sock, Oh golly, I may make a trip to the LYS for that. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

deep breaths!! and it will work out fine


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I remember Mad mEN mY DAD WAS ONE OF THEM...ADVERTISING sorry about the casps I keep hitting that stupid key. I even have one of his hats, you know with the little red feather on the side in a man's hat box. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Deep breaths for what? For Barb?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

For turning the heel.. 

my bro was in advertising too in the 70s.. on Madison avenue..

I love the retro feel of everything on that show..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey I remember applying for Eastern airlines. They flew me to Florida that was their base. My problem was I had not gotten contacts by the time of the interview. So of course I was rejected. One day I will show you a pic before 44 years of marriage, 4 children and age took their toll. But you can't escape..it gives us character. Bits

PS I will hollar when I am doing the heel.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Just gets to me sometimes.

The in-laws have stepped on toes, hubby's included. 

My youngest sister Karen, she's in the hospital again. She doesn't take very good care of herself and this is what happens. She has many many medical issues.

Daughter .... long ass story. I didn't let her have her way. Again she tried to manipulate me and I didn't let her do it. So now she says she hates me, I don't care about her, and I do nothing for her, and I can go F*** myself. Yup. That's what I get for driving to NH to pick her up, stay at my home for a week, gave her about $200 worth of yarn, and I'm the one who is no good. What is wrong with this picture.

The inlaws....holy shit. They want to give my Father in law a birthday party for his 85th birthday. But they are making all the plans and not including hubby in them. Except they want hubby to pay the bill!! They think we are rolling in money. AND I was told we do nothing for my father in law! This man comes to my home EVERY night for dinner. Mike goes to his house and does his driveway plowing and leaf pick ups. Helps him maintain his house. When he was sent to the ER by his doctor, his daughters didn't go with him....I DID!!! I guess I"m just a no good person all around. WTH???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sometimes, you can't hold your peace anymore and maybe it's time to let it rip.. and tell them just what you think of them??? 

You know your daughter is only saying stuff like that because of her illness.. has she gotten her meds yet? You can't take what she says seriously.. You should hear what my sis says(She is bi polar too) she says the worst things then 5 minutes later totally forgets that she said them... 

In one ear and out the other...

JMHO


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, water off a duck's back. Been there and done that. Everything good that I did for my FIL does not count only what I did that was negative. As far as your daughter. Just let it go, express your sorrow at her feelings but say there's nothing I can do. I am reaching the point of washing my hands for all of them. You end up doing so much for your family, and they treat it like it is expected. You just have to let it go. Do your best, do not worry about daughter she is an adult and needs to stay on her meds. Help your youngest, and do not pay the bill. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I meant do not pay the bill for the party. Tell them sorry, do not have the money.Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm taking GIANT steps backwards where my daughter is concerned. I don't need her bullshit. 

As for the inlaws, letting hubby deal with them. They are his sisters. Let him deal with their crap. He will squash them, no doubt.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb, send the in laws $20.00 and tell them you will make 2 dishes. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara, if you can find an alanon group near you.. that helped me tons with my bi polar family!!! Taught me to stop being an enabler!!! 

Have gone to alanon for over 4 years at one point.. worth it..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Agreed, or just let it go. Bits

PS tell all of them you are knitting you don't have time for this crap. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have been so so stressed. I have been reading our Resort pages, and trying to knit the heel of this sock. I have ripped the heel out three times already!!! Ok, time to get back to my self.

So what is the plan for the Resort Swap?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Oh ok. That's a bummer. I'm going to hold off on the project... Right now i'm just going to tink it back to before the decrease...
> 
> Thanks Sewbiz


The only way would be to knit straight up with no decs and then gather the sts up for the closure. It's a gathered, bulky look but it's sometimes done for hats. I'm not fond of it, personally, but it might be a solution if you didn't want the pattern to change at the top.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Not sure, but I think sewbiz said she would kinda arrange things.. just who would go with whom, I guess? or one of us can write the names down and mix it up and pull out two at a time and that would be your swap partner..

Also, we would need a list of who wants to join the swap..

So what are your ideas?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't really have any ideas. At least not right now. If I think of something, I will post it so we all have a say. But I do like the idea of doing our own swap. Much more personal.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I agree. It is much more personal and personally I don't think it has to be done every month. I mean we are getting close to November and December, when people get busy. Just my opinion but I will go along with what everyone wants. I am easy. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey if we have to close down because of the pages...start Resort II?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

are suppose to close down this Resort?

I agree that we should not do the swap every month. Keep it special.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

why do you think we have to close down??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't want to close this resort. I love it here. I'm comfy here. It's here where my friends are, and they make me feel better when the rest of the world is crapping on me. Besides, I love we have the most pages then any other thread!! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I meant, if the forum says we have too many pages...we could start resort II. I am saying we have to close...You guys are not reading the whole thing. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I do too. What are we going for 1000?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok! 1000 pages! That's our goal.

If we are told we have to shut this thread down, then we will definitely start Resort II.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, why not!! start with 1000 and keep going. .if the admin's don't care, why should we??

It also protects us from many people.. they might stumble upon us and see how many pages they have to read to get the idea of what we are talking about... and then say to themselves.. selves forget this.. and leave

We really run the gamut of all topics... and I love the kal we are doing.. and hope we have many more.. it will be fun.. and we have a great teach along for the ride...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

only the best for our Resort!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Girls, I absolutely adore us. We are all fantastic!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh yeah! We are fantastic! I AGREE 1000000%%%%%%


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

YUP YUP YUP!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OK, My favorite Chicks with Sticks. I have to hit the shower and get ready for bed. I have to be over sis's place early in the AM.

I did take a few pics of my sisters and me over the weekend, I will post them when I get a chance. 

Chat tomorrow! Goodnight.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Ok, just got the end of all the pages and found the Resort Self-Admiration Society! Yay! LOL...

I don't think the Admin. would care how many pages we rack up. Why would he? 

Barb, I am so sorry that you have family crap coming at you from all directions. You are a saint to take such great care of your father in law, and now going to help your sister's kids off to school. You do a lot for your family. Stupid parties don't matter... if the man is 85 he would probably love a party of just his family and some homemade food. How about that approach? Maybe the sisters in law are trying to plan a party THEY would enjoy, rather than their dad...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

NIte to you.. have a good day tomorrow...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Goodnight dear girl. Rest and everything will work it self out. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

For the swap I was thinking we could discuss ideas through Oct. and then maybe choose partners at the end of Oct., so anyone mailing international would have time.

As far as I'm concerned, it could go like the other swap as far as requirements, but we might want to do a little more since we are buddies. But no one should have to spend too much if they can't. Maybe stick to the $10 purchase and add from our stashes if we want to? Maybe knit something small for the partner if we want to? I don't like hard and fast rules. I'd rather let people be themselves in what they choose to do for their partner.

Do you want to have a different partner for giving and receiving, like the original swap does? I like that but let me know what you guys think.

I guess if you are definitely participating, copy the questionaire from the main swap and update your info, and pm that to me before the end of Oct. Then I will know who definitely wants 'in' by the questionaires I get in my inbox.

Does that sound good? If I'm overlooking any detail just say so!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, sewbiz I now have 5 inches on my sock hopefully in three days ( this month has been hectic, I have tomorrow free, Tuesday truck in for recall, Wed. Hosp. Consult. Thursday pick up truck. ) Lordy I am tired thinking About it. Anyway I will scream when I am ready. B I am talking about the heel.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Shoot! Just missed Barb...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

How many of us are there? And are your sure you wan tto do this? There is sewbiz, Bitsey, Knitting, Barb, City, Knitgalore, Trasara, Onesoutherngal. Who else?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, sewbiz I now have 5 inches on my sock hopefully in three days ( this month has been hectic, I have tomorrow free, Tuesday truck in for recall, Wed. Hosp. Consult. Thursday pick up truck. ) Lordy I am tired thinking About it. Anyway I will scream when I am ready. B I am talking about the heel.


It sounds like you have a lot of waiting time coming up, with all those thing going on... that's good sock knitting time!

If you want to do the heel from my pattern, you might need to go back to the LYS to have them get you started. You have to leave the sts for the top of the sock (1/2 all sts) alone while you work only on the sts for the bottom of the sock (the other 1/2 of the sts). You will work back and forth on just the bottom half's sts for your heel flap, and then you will do the heel "turn" at the end of the heel flap.

After the heel turn you pick up gusset sts along the sides of the heel flap and begin working around on all sts again.

In my pattern I have the bottom sts on needles 1 and 4, and the top sts on needles 2 and 3. I'm not sure how your teacher at the LYS would translate that into knitting on circs. You might need to go have a lesson with her. It shouldn't take more than one lesson, I wouldn't think...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I think Myra will want to do it mcrunk


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I have done it once on my practice sock...It is just if I can remember it. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Gonna go watch a movie.. be good my pretties!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yikes, what moveie. I am getting ready for Panam. In the morning kids ( and you all are.). Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> How many of us are there? And are your sure you wan tto do this? There is sewbiz, Bitsey, Knitting, Barb, City, Knitgalore, Trasara, Onesoutherngal. Who else?


Let's just plan to do this ONCE for now... for Christmas. Just so we don't have to feel locked in. If we want to do it later, once in a while, we can always plan another one.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm off too, G'night Chicks!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The movie is called the driver... so far not too bad..


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ok...i am still wanting to be in on our own little swap...but since i STAY swapped these days...someone please send me a pm to make sure i get the details....

you ladies really go thru some pages...its hard to read them all, lol

as if i am not busy enough, i spent the last two hours relearning how to thread my sewing machine & load a bobbin! so i could sew up long tubes of tulle for a craft project at my church next saturday....

are you curious yet?...i will post photos when i get my laptop back)...but i think i found a project that will interest all ages...hope so as we are expecting teens as young as 15 thru ladies in their upper ninties


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Afternoon ladies! Looks like there is no one about, I have been wandering about the site look what Debolina posted I think I will make some of these for christmas.

http://www.********************/2011/08/project-potted-button-trees/

Will check in later and see who is about.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Ok, just got the end of all the pages and found the Resort Self-Admiration Society! Yay! LOL...
> 
> I don't think the Admin. would care how many pages we rack up. Why would he?
> 
> Barb, I am so sorry that you have family crap coming at you from all directions. You are a saint to take such great care of your father in law, and now going to help your sister's kids off to school. You do a lot for your family. Stupid parties don't matter... if the man is 85 he would probably love a party of just his family and some homemade food. How about that approach? Maybe the sisters in law are trying to plan a party THEY would enjoy, rather than their dad...


You are so right Bonnie. SILs want a big bash and invite their friends too. We (Mike, I and cousin Sue) think it should be just the family. Why invite people he doesn't even or hardly know? Crazy. I told hubby, it's his peeps, he can handle it. I just can't with everything else going on.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all. Hope today is a good day for everyone. Going to knit on my socks and the scarf...hopefully the scarf will be finished today or tomorrow. Bits

Stay strong Barb.....tell the family they should pay for it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning. I'm ok, feeling a little overwhelmed, but I'm ok. They moved little sister out of ICU last night so that is a good thing. Kids were so good this morning. I had no problems with them. (not that I usually do) Now that Karen is out of ICU, the kids can go see her. So their Dad will take them after work to see her and I will pick them up on my way home from work at the hospital and give them dinner. Then their Daddy will pick them up from my house later. Crazy crazy crazy. I guess Hubby's family is getting together on Saturday to discuss the party. I'll sit in the other room and just knit. I'm not getting involved. Period.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning! 

LOVE the button trees Debdobalina posted! I bookmarked them for later. They would make a great Christmas party centerpiece.

Well I got my first official entrant in our Christmas swap-- BARB! To officially enter, send me your swap questionaire by pm and I will keep it. It will help me not to lose it in my inbox if you put "SWAP INFO" (all caps) in the subject line. Then it will jump out at me.

Barbara, so good to hear your sister is better and moved out of ICU. She must have been pretty sick if they had her in ICU. 

I am off to the dental school this morning, for a fitting for my new bridge-- the one I am making them redo. I am so sick of having my mouth jerked around. I hope they can get this thing right this time. When they are done I think I will ask them to put it in with temporary glue at first, so I can wear it around a while and take my time deciding if it's right. Yuck. Hate dental work...

Have a better morning than I will!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good luck Bonnie with that bridge. I too hate dental work!!

Have a great day!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning Dears! 

Hiya Bitsey! Is that the 2x2 rib you mentioned? Do you still slip one at the beginning of each row for that? 

Happy to hear your sister is coming around, Barbara. Hopefully everything will look up for you sooner rather than later. Don't let the SIL's get to you... 

OUCH! Sewbiz! Tell them you know a few chicks w/ sticks, know what i mean! haha silly me  hope it isn't too painful!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning to you Tania! Are you working today? Keep away from that Temp!!! How's that precious little girl of yours?

I saw you stopped on your sock, pick it back up!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey everyone going to do my swap infor. Bitsey


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh yeah, i'm working today. They took the temp to payroll! CAN YOU BELIEVE IT?! They sat her at the window so she can help the employees........ 

I"m going to try the sock again. I really will. 

Gonna do my swap info too.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Good morning!
> 
> LOVE the button trees Debdobalina posted! I bookmarked them for later. They would make a great Christmas party centerpiece.
> 
> ...


Sent it to you before I read you want the subject to be in CAPS... Sorry... If you want me to send it again I can.. Just say the word..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I forgot and did not title mine in caps. Oh, well, not doing it again. Just finished rummaging through my desk, wallet, and cars looking for car insurance cards. Had the policy packet. Could not find until dud, took packet stated going through it and there were the cards...old age hits again. Going to knit on my socks, and I keep reading the directions for the heel, no, do not tell me) when I get ready to start(2 more inches to knit) I will hollar. I have done it on my practice sock...I will get it slowly. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It will come back to you Bitsey. Don't worry.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, I am sure you retained more info in your head than you think.. Once you start you will jump right in.. and if not.. Hollar!!!!! 

I sent my swap info twice.. once in lowercase and once in Caps... 

Barbara, it's good your sis is out of the woods.. Great idea to let them handle it all and you stay out of it.. cause no matter what you would do, it would be wrong.. so so much better this way.. stay as far away as possible...

Sewbiz,, Oh God, not easy dealing with DDS and must be harder with students.. Good luck with that one!!!!!

The movie last night was OK.. turned gory and weird at some point..

gonna check my other emails now.. c u later chickies!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I hope so. Going to dig through some fabrics need trim for the pillowcases I am making the grandboys...Cars 2 fabric. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I spoke to my sister a little bit ago. Although not in ICU anymore, she's still have some major issues. She had surgery on her leg a few weeks ago as she broke it really bad. Now she has a really nasty infection in the leg. Her little toe is completely black and the leg is oozing. So gross. She is a severe diabetic. So getting these infections under control (which she is prone to) takes a lot. I'm not so sure they will be able to save the toe, let along the leg. She will be in the hospital for a while I'm sure. 

So glad I have you gals to help me through. Honestly. You are my salvation and you don't even know it. Thank you so much for all the support while I have my nervous breakdown, just make sure if they put me in the looney bin my knitting comes with me!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh Barb, I wish I were not so far away so I could help. Poor think she has got to get rid of that infection and I am sure they are doing everything possible. It does not sound good for the toe. But I will keep the prayers coming. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Bitsey. Nothing anyone can do. Nice to know you are only as far as my computer. thank you for the prayers, Karen needs them. Her kids are still so young. 15, 12 (with mindset of 7 yr old....has issues and learning disabilities) and 10 yr old. I'm the only relative they have that is close. (other than their Daddy who is going crazy trying to work, care for kids, see Karen)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

WWWHHHhaaaaa!!! Where are the Chicks with Sticks? I need my therapists! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, I am here.. just got back on... Your sis will pull thru one way or another... and we are hear to help you even if we are on the other side of the world...(literally!!)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am back, just finished a row and going to continue. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Has Maryrose been on during the day? I don't think that I have seen her. Well, I have almost 5.5 inches. I think one more row will give me that. Got my fabrics ready for the pillowcases. Just need to get past this week and next. Then I can take a deep breath. We will be busy tuesday, Wednesday and thursday. Then the next week again. medical junk...check - up stuff. Then it is over. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't wait for things to slow down! LOL

But it will get better.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know. I think that is what I love about winter. Things do slow down...quiet..time to do restful things at home. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just want to knit and chat with you ladies. I knit while I have the lap-top on my lap and chat with you....with the TV in the backround! LOL Ok, if it's a good show, then I knit and close the computer. But I just want to knit and make the world go away!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Works for me, knitting, sewing, cooking, and reading. I am in happy land when that happens. Plus the computer of course


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Works for me, knitting, sewing, cooking, and reading. I am in happy land when that happens. Plus the computer of course


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear Barbara. Full plate, no kidding. Hopefully the kids can pull together and help each other through the morning routines. 

I hope you're ok. Maybe she can get a nurse? Visiting Nurse Service? Not sure if that's only here in NY... 

I wish I had more time for crafts. I started that dress months ago. It won't fit Mia now even if I did finish it.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i hope your sister gets well soon. sounds like she has diabetes pretty bad. to you ladies: i will be very busy soon. my gentle chiroprator appt. i go once a month because my backs gets sore & achy, and then i have to take my sister-in-law grocery shopping. (she doesn't have a car). maybe i will have time to knit.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Have a great afternoon Maryrose!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I wonder how Bonnie is making out with her dental visit.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, yes your sister may qualify for some in home care when she gets out of the hospital. Bits Maybe you can check it out for her.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I spoke to my sister a little bit ago. Although not in ICU anymore, she's still have some major issues. She had surgery on her leg a few weeks ago as she broke it really bad. Now she has a really nasty infection in the leg. Her little toe is completely black and the leg is oozing. So gross. She is a severe diabetic. So getting these infections under control (which she is prone to) takes a lot. I'm not so sure they will be able to save the toe, let along the leg. She will be in the hospital for a while I'm sure.
> 
> So glad I have you gals to help me through. Honestly. You are my salvation and you don't even know it. Thank you so much for all the support while I have my nervous breakdown, just make sure if they put me in the looney bin my knitting comes with me!!!!


Barb just quietly get out all your prettiest yarns and sit there and pat them. Hold them up to your face and sniff deeply of them...A glass of wine doesn't hurt either...

Yarn/wine therapy. It takes you to a better place. :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I spoke to my sister a little bit ago. Although not in ICU anymore, she's still have some major issues. She had surgery on her leg a few weeks ago as she broke it really bad. Now she has a really nasty infection in the leg. Her little toe is completely black and the leg is oozing. So gross. She is a severe diabetic. So getting these infections under control (which she is prone to) takes a lot. I'm not so sure they will be able to save the toe, let along the leg. She will be in the hospital for a while I'm sure.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: LOVE IT :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I spoke to my sister a little bit ago. Although not in ICU anymore, she's still have some major issues. She had surgery on her leg a few weeks ago as she broke it really bad. Now she has a really nasty infection in the leg. Her little toe is completely black and the leg is oozing. So gross. She is a severe diabetic. So getting these infections under control (which she is prone to) takes a lot. I'm not so sure they will be able to save the toe, let along the leg. She will be in the hospital for a while I'm sure.
> 
> So glad I have you gals to help me through. Honestly. You are my salvation and you don't even know it. Thank you so much for all the support while I have my nervous breakdown, just make sure if they put me in the looney bin my knitting comes with me!!!!


I'm so sorry about your sister. I know it's hard to control the blood sugar when a diabetic has infection in the body. They should be able to give Karen some 'big gun' antibiotics intravenously in the hospital, better than she could take at home. Will pray she keeps the leg and recovers.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

See Bonnie is right.. Instead of pets you have yarn!!! and you dont have to walk or pick up their poop...
And if you put softener sheets in your tubs of yarn.. when you put them up to your nose, you get yummy smells..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie. I know you are going through issues of blood sugar with your Hubby too. I pray he doesn't go through anything like this.

How did you make out at the dental school?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Well me and my jerked-around mouth are home! When I got there to have the fitting for the new bridge they informed me the plans had changed and the woman from the lab decided she wanted to do "porcelain margins" on my bridge, rather than metal. I guess she knew she would never get it right, otherwise. So my 'temporary' had to come off and my dental student had to prep my teeth differently for a bridge with porcelain margins... Take new impressions again. It was like backing up an appt, and I'd waited two weeks for this one. Now I get to wear this creepy temporary for four more weeks before they can get me back in to put the new bridge in. I'm just so sick of the whole ordeal.

I went to the gym after, to run and climb stairs for my cardio workout today. A good cardio workout is a great way to get rid of all the leftover anesthesia in one's face, I learned... 

I got all y'all's swap info. ("All Y'all" being the plural of "Y'all" ). And it's okay if you didn't send it with the subject in all caps, so quit worrying about that.

The following people have officially entered: Barb, Bitsey, City and KnittingNeedles (and me!) The rest of you get on the ball. Actually, just so you send in your updated questionaire by the last week in October. We can do the pairing up at the end of Oct. so we have plenty of time to knit or mail international, for those who are doing those things. Does anyone want to get their partner earlier? Just let me know.

Good to hear from you, Maryrose. Sounds like you are busy in your new place.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Thanks Bonnie. I know you are going through issues of blood sugar with your Hubby too. I pray he doesn't go through anything like this.


Me too! Whew...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

What an ordeal! How confident are you in all this porcelain stuff the dentists are using?? I let a dentist take out my fillings and change it to porcelain. They hae ALL come out. I went to someone else and they havent since my last dentist, whom i LOOOVE. 

Bonnie I definitely would like to know who sooner so I can start!  


And I'm glad we have longer than one month. It takes time to figure out what people like. And to find just the right thing. I love shopping for others!  

It usually goes a little something like this..... one for you... one for me. two for you, three for me. hehehehehe


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> What an ordeal! How confident are you in all this porcelain stuff the dentists are using?? I let a dentist take out my fillings and change it to porcelain. They hae ALL come out. I went to someone else and they havent since my last dentist, whom i LOOOVE.
> 
> Bonnie I definitely would like to know who sooner so I can start!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: OMG you shop like I do! We are gonna have a ball at Rhinebeck together!!!! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

We sure are!! I was looking at the schedule. We'll have to come up with a plan to get through the things we'll want to see. I don't care really... so I'll go where ever you go


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't care either, I just want to shop the yarn! Bet we find some really nice stuff for our swaps too!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> What an ordeal! How confident are you in all this porcelain stuff the dentists are using?? I let a dentist take out my fillings and change it to porcelain. They hae ALL come out. I went to someone else and they havent since my last dentist, whom i LOOOVE.
> 
> Bonnie I definitely would like to know who sooner so I can start!
> 
> ...


Okay, we could do it mid-October... I want to give everyone a chance to join who wants to.

My bridge will be porcelain over metal. It won't come out! The last one they did had the metal showing around the top, SUPER ugly and tacky! This should work out better, once they get it right.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hopefully this will be the last time you need to have the bridge done!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Porcelain bridges are way better than metal today.. so it's a good thing they want to do that.. even if it does take a while to it right now.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok my favorite chicks with sticks. Time to get out of here. Heading to the hospital to see my sister and pick her kids up from there and take them back to my house for dinner. Once their Dad picks them up I should have time to jump on and see what's happening!

Until later~


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK.. have a good evening.. and a good dinner..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey everyone, hope your sissie has some good meds. Bonnie, hope tht bridge turns out. I quess we are all losing the screen names? Let me know. Getting ready to fix dinner. I feel absolutely bored with everything we have been having for dinners. Tired of it! I need......maybe.....chinese? I will have to go and stare at the refrigerator. Bits/susan


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey just weanted everyone to know, and I already posted this on the September swap. The last post for Tracy was August 15th and the last post for Hook was the 23rd of August. wonder if they have quit the forum? Bitsey


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

A quick good morning to you all before work,
Barb Hope all gets better for your sister I have a friend in the same boat but without the complications of diabetes she has had two skin grafts after cutting the infected skin away only for them to keep getting infected and that has been going on since April, so I pray your sister is on the mend soon.
Sounds like everyone is busy today, I will send my swap info today, but now I had better get to work, lucky it is 5 min from home, bye.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey everyone, hope your sissie has some good meds. Bonnie, hope tht bridge turns out. I quess we are all losing the screen names? Let me know. Getting ready to fix dinner. I feel absolutely bored with everything we have been having for dinners. Tired of it! I need......maybe.....chinese? I will have to go and stare at the refrigerator. Bits/susan


there is a great site... called www.gojee.com where you put the ingredients of the foods you have in and they pop up all different recipes for you.. and you scroll until you find what you like.. so when you are bored with the food but want to make something else out of what you have. .they help!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thanks knitting, I will give that a try. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG, I am getting old. The kids are making me nuts. Their Dad just came and I just made him some dinner too. Just burgers. Nothing fancy. So once they actually leave....it will be quiet!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It is sometimes hard when you are older and no longer have little people and teens and then all of a sudden they are here. It is noisy ,chaotic and they consume vast amounts of food. But then they leave and quiet descends. Lovely.

Probably if you could make some cassaroles and take over that they could just re heat that would be helpful to him and the kids. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know that you have alot to do, but that would be a gret help to him. and it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya! Chiming in....  

As far as the other swap... maybe the project was overwhelming. With so many people and personalities maybe the questions and demands were too much. I could see it.... it was supposed to be fun and simple. It turned into an enourmous group and i'm going to say.... too many people just dont plain read instructions. Also lots of folks want to join the fun but dont follow through, hence the swap angels.

With that said.... Bonnie, let us know ok if we're a pain in the you know what lol. We all pretty much know how it goes now anyway. We should def keep it small and occasional. .


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yum! I love casseroles! Anything casserole lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Totally agree, tania... small and occasional.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

THEY LEFT. IT IS QUIET HERE! CAN YOU HEAR ME JUMPING UP AND DOWN?

Then tomorrow starts all over again. I like Bitsey's idea of a casserole. They are such picky eaters I don't know what I would make. Maybe a lasagna or mac & cheese. Maybe tomorrow night I can cook one up and take over there on Wed morning. It would be easier for me too!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Are the kids so young that they need a sitter? Also, call Dad and ask what they like to eat. Hot dogs on buns with french fries from the oven and baked beans. Chili,. Hamburgers with all the fixins, and pizza. Plus your mac & cheese. That is 5 nights right there. There is a ton of frozen stuff out there, plus do they like chinese and subs from subway. Ok, I am done I have exhausted my quick fix dinners in an emergency. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I gave them burgers and dogs tonight. Tomorrow I'm making homemade chicken fingers. I know they will like them.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That works.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

The oldest is 15. But they put too much on her. The next one is 12 but he has issues. Maturity is more like 7. Borderline autistic. Has trouble with speech. The youngest just turned 10. So I would say they need someone around. Nicole (15 yr old) watches them a lot, but has to leave for school so early. I'll figure something out.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Has everyone else gotten their swap this month? Barb I know that you got yours. I was just wondering. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks barbara ann, i'm home now. i get bored with my own cooking too bitsey. yes, i did get my swap package. a ball of sugarncream yarn, a tiny shower gel & lotion set and a christmas potholder & 2 hot pads to match.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maryrose that sounds nice. But no package for me....maybe I have been naughty this month.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> See Bonnie is right.. Instead of pets you have yarn!!! and you dont have to walk or pick up their poop...
> And if you put softener sheets in your tubs of yarn.. when you put them up to your nose, you get yummy smells..


or sachets from kirklands...wonderful scents in your yarn bag :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

There is still a few days left of the month. Hang in there!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sometimes I just like the smell of the wool....there is a warm feeling smelling it. Gosh, I love yarn and fabric, oh, and books.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> THEY LEFT. IT IS QUIET HERE! CAN YOU HEAR ME JUMPING UP AND DOWN?
> 
> Then tomorrow starts all over again. I like Bitsey's idea of a casserole. They are such picky eaters I don't know what I would make. Maybe a lasagna or mac & cheese. Maybe tomorrow night I can cook one up and take over there on Wed morning. It would be easier for me too!


go put on some chicken tacos in their crock pot...you can literally dump everything in a bowl at your house, go over to theirs, dump it in, turn it on low, and leave it for them to come home to....

chicken, bag of frozen onions & bell peppers, taco seasoning, can of black beans (drained), can or rotel, can whole kernal corn on low for 10--12 hours...put a container of philidelphia sante fe flavored cream cheese in the fridge with a note to put it in the last 30 minutes...easy peasie


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Southern that sounds good...now do you serve it over taco shells ot what? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

How much chicken?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

you know....tracey had an er trip with her daughter...hope things turned out okay for her....

i don't think anyone could have guessed just how quickly the swap could get out of hand (as far as numbers)...

hopefully, she just quietly retired as tracey and rejoined under another name...would hate to think we lost her...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Southern that sounds good...now do you serve it over taco shells ot what? Bits


rice, pasta, tortillas, as chicken nachos (my favorite) with a little shredded cheddar

goes a loooonnnnggg way, and freezes well too

I put 1/2 a bag of frozen chicken tenderloins when i make it...(half a oval crockpot :roll: ..i never really measure :lol: :roll:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

IF she gave up the swap, I can't say I blame her. I can't imagine trying to keep that organized. Way too big.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> you know....tracey had an er trip with her daughter...hope things turned out okay for her....
> 
> i don't think anyone could have guessed just how quickly the swap could get out of hand (as far as numbers)...
> 
> hopefully, she just quietly retired as tracey and rejoined under another name...would hate to think we lost her...


okay...saw the update in the other thread that she posted she was dealing with stuff at home and it would be late...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> IF she gave up the swap, I can't say I blame her. I can't imagine trying to keep that organized. Way too big.


i know...the swaps helped me thru some really dark days :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

be blessed ladies...i have played long enough...back to the job that never ends these days...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh Barb, just you and me. I will have to go to bed earlier than last night. I slept in this morning till 8:30. Have not done that in ages. But, got to get up early tomorrow have to leave the house by 9:15am. I have paid my dues...used to get up at 4am. That is why I love retirement. Oh, watched that show Pan Am...so far it looks pretty good. We shall see. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm heading for bed to Susan. I'm exhausted. Have to be at my sister's place by 6:30 to get kids off for school. 

I taped Pan Am but haven't watched it yet. I'm hoping it's good. 

Have a great night and sleep tight.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I didn't get anything yet.. and no PM from the swap pal either.. very upset!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

did you check out gojee.com? it's a great way to find new recipes... and no I don't get paid for advertising them!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Goodnight Barb. Get some rest.

Hey Knitting...yes I check it out...It is grand. Right now my brain is working inanother direction. Children coming the weekend of the 9th and one of themSIL is a diabetic, so my brain is working hard on figuring out what to fix. I finally decided when I go to the market I will pick that mag Diabetic Living....it looked like it had some great recipes. 

No no swap, no message, no nothing...I am getting so I do not care. I surely do not want to have a swap angel if it doesn't come. I think I am over this swap business with strangers. I would rather swap with someone I feel as thoughI really know. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What I scared you off? No, tell me you are not my swap partner and I insulted you?....No you are not, cause you are a prompt person and it would have been here. It was probably someone I have insulted. You know though, Dissi sent me a package also, which I have never received and I sent her some yarn in exchange. Maybe those packages went off to package heaven. Ok, chicks off to my chair, no one is here, will check in later. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i think it's sad when some people don't get a package. if she never gets one, i wonder if it's done on purpose? however, i'm thru with the swaps for the rest of this year. i have bills to pay. but i will make some squares for knittingneedles. i'm still thinking about the resort swap.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Maryrose, I agree with you..it is one thing to send a swap to someone you know, rather than a stranger. I am also thinking that sometimes the swap does not have to be about sending bundles of yarn. Making something for someone, homemade cookies instead of expensive candies, also books, but not necessarily new books. I have gone to church sales and picked up some wonderful books for 25 cents. So maybe we need to add a category of book authors. That would be fun. Later chick. Bits

PS I have even purchase cookbooks at the sales. We have a sale coming up Nove. 5th. I will have to go. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, good idea. goodnite everyone.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, guys. sorry was watching pan am... cute show.. anyway.. I agree that the swap should be more personal.. 

I have sent tons of recipes and patterns to my swap pals. Not doing it anymore..

NO BITS you weren't my swap pal.. I sent my swap out to Canada the week of Labor Day.. and she received it 3 weeks later. She owns a yarn shop.. how insane was that? Had no idea what to get her cause no way, was I getting her yarn. So I found out that she scrapbooks so I got her a ton of stuff for scrapbooking. Thought that she would be able to get wholesale.. She said thank you but not on KP she sent email.. 

It will be fun to share with you guys. Have been already thinking what to get if it's you guys..

ANyway have tons to watch.. almost finished the socks have so much yarn left I probably can do another pair.. hum.. not!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hum.. If they two of them have disappeared.. tracyh and hooknneedler are we suppose to continue with the afghans for them??? Does anyone have their addresses to mail to??


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Everyone has gone to bed early... Hubby took me out to Chinese tonight, a nice treat. We got really sad news today that a friend of ours in poor health passed away this morning. The world will be a much sadder place without this man's love. He was one in a million...

Then when we got home tonight we got more sad news. One of my son's best friends from high school diagnosed with Type I Diabetes... Very, very sad! We know what that means...

I got Onesoutherngal's and Trasara's swap info so they are now officially in the swap too! Maryrose, if you don't wish to play it's no big deal at all... we will still include you in all the chatter, if you don't mind! I heard a nice BitseyCare Package was going your way. I know she is expecting you to do some great things with it!

It's fun to be the one to get everyone's swap info. I can read all the likes, dislikes, and hobbies, wheeee...

As for the big swap, it will be real interesting to see what happens. And to see if the leaders ever surface again. There is a right way to step down from a responsibility and then there's running off like a thief in the night. I hope if they found it too much, that they would do the former and not the latter. 

If that swap collapses, we could always donate the thank you blanket to a worthy charity, like Project Linus or something.

Where is Alberta? I wonder how she will weigh in on this? She did say that last month's swap went pretty smoothly, but this month's looks like a mess with so many people not sending a box.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting you can make socks for gifts...Christmas and Hanukkah is around the corner. I always loved a gift my mother would make me. To me it meant she was thinking of me when she made it, not just schlepping (sp) to the store picking up something and there you go. That is why I love making my kids and grandkids things. One year I made every grandchild an afghan, the next year hats and scarves. I was hoping this year, but I don't think I can do socks ...maybe next year. If you evern get me you can get me some halavah. Love, love it. Especially when you got it with nuts in it. so good. To my chair cookie. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Be back in a while...chinese huh? sounds good to me.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's what looks like happened.. 

If the girls aren't around and we want to send it to charity how about the troops? I know there will only be 2, but they would be thrilled ot have them?? 

Nice of Bits to do that for Maryrose... 

I haven't heard hide or hair from anyone.. PM'd both of them a couple of times now with no answer.

Youre right. they should have said. sorry way beyond what we can do.. and asked if anyone wanted to step up.. it's not like they have to face anyone.. the could write that then disappear into the night!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

On another note, I just taught myself continental knitting instead of the way I was doing it which was very strange to everyone who saw it.. I did russian knitting, and all my sts were twisted..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Knitting you can make socks for gifts...Christmas and Hanukkah is around the corner. I always loved a gift my mother would make me. To me it meant she was thinking of me when she made it, not just schlepping (sp) to the store picking up something and there you go. That is why I love making my kids and grandkids things. One year I made every grandchild an afghan, the next year hats and scarves. I was hoping this year, but I don't think I can do socks ...maybe next year. If you evern get me you can get me some halavah. Love, love it. Especially when you got it with nuts in it. so good. To my chair cookie. B


Halvah was my mom's FAVORITE.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ladies, ladies, we do not know what has befallen these two ladies. Maybe it is beyond thinking. I would not think harshly, since we don't know. They were very generous when I joined who knows if something tragic happened where they just need to stop doing what their doing and get a handle on their lives. Give them the benefit of the doubt. Don't think harshly. Let it go. Life as we know it will go on. Susan


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> If the girls aren't around and we want to send it to charity how about the troops? I know there will only be 2, but they would be thrilled ot have them??


Sounds great to me, if they are allowed to receive that kind of afghan and use it while on active duty. If not, then maybe a thank you gift to their family, for their service...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Or donated to a church that gives to families that do not have anything for Christmas. It would be a nice warm gift. If they are small some police depts. accept them and give them out to children when they need to go on a call that concerns children. Just some thoughts. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ladies, ladies, we do not know what has befallen these two ladies. Maybe it is beyond thinking. I would not think harshly, since we don't know. They were very generous when I joined who knows if something tragic happened where they just need to stop doing what their doing and get a handle on their lives. Give them the benefit of the doubt. Don't think harshly. Let it go. Life as we know it will go on. Susan


Well, they are two different people, living in two different states. By this time every month Tracy has had the notice about the new swap up for at least a week, and today would be the day the sign ups closed. She is not around. Hook hasn't surfaced in a month. That's why I'm wondering what Alberta thinks. Last month at this time (or was it the month before?) Alberta was frustrated herself, waiting to assign swap angels but not getting any response to her pms from Tracy OR hook. This isn't something that just came up this month. This is a pattern that is being established.

But... it's not my concern. My two swaps are completed for this month and I'm done. I'm just the casual observer, at this point. I feel sorry for those left empty handed, and there seem to be a lot this time. I am more than willing to send out an angel package, if needed. All Alberta needs to do is call on me. I'd be happy to...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Talk to you all tomorrow... going to spend some time with the Hubster, knitting while he watches TV. Nighty, night!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> On another note, I just taught myself continental knitting instead of the way I was doing it which was very strange to everyone who saw it.. I did russian knitting, and all my sts were twisted..


i knit russian...self taught & didn't know what it even was til about a month ago :roll: ..but as it has not ever been a problem for me, i guess i will stick to it :lol: ....

i just knit to please my own creative self anyway :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and again, i am all alone....nite all


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm here.. was watching Boardwalk Empire..

I just wanted to see what my knitting would be like without twisting the sts..

Halvah is Middle Eastern actually.. 

I was gonna make everyone fruit cake.. just let me know if you guys drink, cause my fruit cakes are loaded! But whoever has eaten my fruitcake can't believe how delis they are.. 

One year, while I had the restaurant we made a gingerbread house contest with the local school and I taught the kids from the school how to make gingerbread houses.. It was great fun.. Love Christmas .. such a fantastic time of the year. 

it's only 8:30pm here.. well good night ladies.. tomorrow we do this yet again!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I was gonna make everyone fruit cake.. just let me know if you guys drink, cause my fruit cakes are loaded! But whoever has eaten my fruitcake can't believe how delis they are..
> 
> One year, while I had the restaurant we made a gingerbread house contest with the local school and I taught the kids from the school how to make gingerbread houses.. It was great fun.. Love Christmas .. such a fantastic time of the year.


I LOVE fruitcake... can't understand why it's the butt of so many jokes. A good fruitcake is like GOLD.

I've made gingerbread houses with my kids when they were small. So much fun! And then we get to eat it... They loved designing all the decorations on the houses with candy. Christmas is a lot of fun...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Off to bed! I think I'm alone here, anyway...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry I missed you.. went from watching Pan Am to boardwalk empire to amazing race!!! a night of knitting and watching!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

looks like I missed you all again! 
You must all be my type of people I make a great fruitcake and the best cinnamon cookies at christmas, Ilovvvvve christmas and love to decorate all the rooms( Have resisted going crazy outside) I put all my usual ornaments away and replace them all with christmassy ones can't have enough candles out either.
I was so happy that last year I finally found the time to make a gingerbread house, I donated it to the Christmas raffle at work as there was too much to eat.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> looks like I missed you all again!
> You must all be my type of people I make a great fruitcake and the best cinnamon cookies at christmas, Ilovvvvve christmas and love to decorate all the rooms( Have resisted going crazy outside) I put all my usual ornaments away and replace them all with christmassy ones can't have enough candles out either.
> I was so happy that last year I finally found the time to make a gingerbread house, I donated it to the Christmas raffle at work as there was too much to eat.


very cute.. my friend makes a different cookie for each day 12 days before christmas.. yum


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thats a great idea! just wish I had the time.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Love fruitcake and gingerbread.... Just have to be careful to plan a cheat when I want it. Gluten increases my pain levels... At this moment, I would be regretting that white chocolate scone from cups, except it was the best I have ever eaten!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

We used to do cookie swaps at work... In leiu of gifts... Such fun!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

poor southern girl the things we put up with for baked goods!
The cookie swap is a good idea!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks like a wonderful peaceful spot to kick off our shoes and knit or crochet and chat or even take a nice walk. Lovely site to dream about. Good night for now


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning everyone!!! 

Hope everybody slept well and is feeling well today. 

Barbara, I awoke this morning thinking of you.... prayed for your sanity and stregth. Hope your day goes well.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone. I hope everything goes well for your sissie Barb. Herading out this am, taking the truck for a recall 45 miles away. A grey day, I would love to stay home today. But on to my journey. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> looks like I missed you all again!
> You must all be my type of people I make a great fruitcake and the best cinnamon cookies at christmas, Ilovvvvve christmas and love to decorate all the rooms( Have resisted going crazy outside) I put all my usual ornaments away and replace them all with christmassy ones can't have enough candles out either.
> I was so happy that last year I finally found the time to make a gingerbread house, I donated it to the Christmas raffle at work as there was too much to eat.


What a pretty gingerbread house! When it gets closer to Christmas I'm going to ask you ladies for your recipe for the frosting that is used as the "glue". The one I had used raw egg whites so you couldn't eat it. What good is a gingerbread house you can't eat? :?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

And by the way... Good Morning!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Leaving in 30 minutes...going to take the scarf with me and hope to finish. Don't dare take the sock to work on...that's when I lose a stitch. Later chicks. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Leaving in 30 minutes...going to take the scarf with me and hope to finish. Don't dare take the sock to work on...that's when I lose a stitch. Later chicks. Bits


Good luck on the scarf, Bits!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Knitting you can make socks for gifts...Christmas and Hanukkah is around the corner. I always loved a gift my mother would make me. To me it meant she was thinking of me when she made it, not just schlepping (sp) to the store picking up something and there you go. That is why I love making my kids and grandkids things. One year I made every grandchild an afghan, the next year hats and scarves. I was hoping this year, but I don't think I can do socks ...maybe next year. If you evern get me you can get me some halavah. Love, love it. Especially when you got it with nuts in it. so good. To my chair cookie. B


What is Halavah? I know baclavah (spelling).


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Good morning everyone!!!
> 
> Hope everybody slept well and is feeling well today.
> 
> Barbara, I awoke this morning thinking of you.... prayed for your sanity and stregth. Hope your day goes well.


You are a sweetie and love you for thoughtfulness! Thank you! I'm tired but I'm ok. :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning ladies!

The latest news on my sister is they are putting her on an irrigation pump for her leg that is infected. That is the last I heard. I got up at 5:30 to be at her house by 6:20 to get kids off for school and her hubby off to work. I need a nap already! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You're welcome Barbara. 

Bitsey! Be careful... What's the truck being recalled for?? 

Halvah, halavah, halva... is this candy that tastes soooo good. It's hard to explain. Like a nouget... but i've had it in a chalky consistency too. Some people make it plain, other's with sesame seeds or with pistachios. Those are the one's i like. Isn't it a mediterranean candy?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds interesting. I'll have to check and see if I can find any. 

So when I"m at my sis's house so early in the AM, I am knitting my socks. Yes another pair! I'm on the foot part now, so this one should finish shortly then I can make the mate. This time I ribbed 2x2 all the way down the leg and onto the foot. I will keep the top of the foot 2x2 until I begin the toe decreases. I really like how the sock looks. I can't believe I am knitting socks WITHOUT struggling with a heel!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH BONNIE!!! I love knitting socks. And I want to do some fingerless gloves too!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> You're welcome Barbara.
> 
> Bitsey! Be careful... What's the truck being recalled for??
> 
> Halvah, halavah, halva... is this candy that tastes soooo good. It's hard to explain. Like a nouget... but i've had it in a chalky consistency too. Some people make it plain, other's with sesame seeds or with pistachios. Those are the one's i like. Isn't it a mediterranean candy?


Many nationalities lay claim to it, and have their own version and their own spelling. The kind my mom used to get was made from some kind of nut paste and sugar.

I love baklava too!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sounds interesting. I'll have to check and see if I can find any.
> 
> So when I"m at my sis's house so early in the AM, I am knitting my socks. Yes another pair! I'm on the foot part now, so this one should finish shortly then I can make the mate. This time I ribbed 2x2 all the way down the leg and onto the foot. I will keep the top of the foot 2x2 until I begin the toe decreases. I really like how the sock looks. I can't believe I am knitting socks WITHOUT struggling with a heel!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH BONNIE!!! I love knitting socks. And I want to do some fingerless gloves too!


You are welcome, Barb, for what little part I had in it...

I hope the irrigation pump works wonders for your sister. That and antibiotics surely will get the infection under control... We'll keep praying they save her leg.

Can't wait to see the new sock, too. It does look pretty to have the whole top of the sock ribbed.

Running out the door in about half an hour... I'll see what's up with you chicks later in the day.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Where'd everybody go??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I was just wondering the same thing. The Resort is really quiet today.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Super. 

Did you get a chance to look up the events for the fair?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I"m gonna run out to the parking lot and get my knitting out of my car. I can sit here at lunch and knit on my socks


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

No, I did not. Did you? I can do it now.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Saturday: October 15, 2011


Hours: 9 AM to 5 PM

ONGOING EVENTS & LOCATIONS




Sheeping Herding Dog Demonstrations 

Llama & Alpaca Farm Displays Building 27 
Sheep Breed Displays Building 28 
Book Signing 
Building B 
Childrens Activities Building C 
Workshops - On Site Registration Available Building D 
Wine Tasting, Specialty Foods, Harvest Kitchen Demos (11:00am, 12:30pm, 2:00pm, & 3:30pm Sat. & Sun.)
Building E 
Fiber Arts Demonstrations - 10 am - 3:30 pm - Please see schedule at Building E Building E 
Two by Two Petting Zoo Area 13

Photo Contest - Photos Displayed Building E 
Vendors Open - All vendor locations

Sheep Shearing Demonstrations - 45 minutes after the hour
Area 38 B 



TIMES, EVENTS, & LOCATIONS SPECIFIC EVENTS

9 AM - 4 PM Fleece Sale - Wool, Alpaca, Mohair Building B 
9AM - 4PM Workshops Building D 
9 AM -2 PM Spit-Roasted Lamb Cooking Horticulture Crossroads 
10 AM  1 PM Make It With Wool Judging Building E 
Fashion Show follows Judging Building E 
10 AM Bred Ewe Auction Building 34 
10 AM What makes a cashmere goat Cashmere? presented by Hermit Pond Farm Barn 27 
10:00 AM - 3:30 PM Fiber Arts Demonstrations- Please see schedule at Building E Building E 
10:30 AM Angora Goat Show Building 38 
11 AM Cooking Demo & Seminar in Harvest Demo Kitchen "Sheep's Milk Cheeses of the World, 1" Debbie Decker, Adams Fairacre Farm Building E 
11 AM Llama Care, Maintenance & Photo Opportunities! presented by Windy Ridge Farm Barn 27 
11 AM  11:30 AM Mad Science Building C 
11:45 - 12:15 PM "Ed the Wizard" Building C 
Noon 
Frogs Bugs & Animal Show Building C 
Noon Alpaca Care, Maintenance & Photo Opportunities! presented by Burgis Brook Alpacas Barn 27 
12:30 PM Canine Frisbee Demonstrations Area 3 
12:30
Cooking Demo & Seminar in Harvest Demo Kitchen Laura Pensiero, owner, Gigi Hudson Valley; author, Hudson Valley Mediterranean Building E 
1 PM Critter to Creation presented by Empire Alpaca Association Barn 27 
1:30 PM Make It With Wool Fashion Show Building E 
1 PM  1:30 PM Wildman Jack Building C 
1:30 PM Canine Frisbee Demonstrations Area 3 
1:30 Frogs, Bugs & Animal Show Building C 
2 PM  2:45 PM Mad Science Building C 
2 PM White & Natural Wool Sheep Show 
2 PM Drop Spindle Spinning Contest Building E 
2 PM Dutchess County Sheriffs K-9 Demonstration Area 3 
2 PM Cooking Demo & Seminar in harvest Demo Kitchen Norma Chang, author, Wokking Your Way to Low-Fat Cooking Building E

2 PM Llama Parade presented by Barn 27 Walking around the Fairgrounds Barn 27 
2:30 PM Wheel Spinning Contest Building E 
3 PM Chop Stick Knitting Contest Building E 
3 PM Cookie Cutter Needle Felting presented by Wunsapana Farm Barn 27 
3 PM  3:30 PM Wildman Jack Building C 
3:30 PM Canine Frisbee Demonstrations Area 3 
3:30 PM Cooking Demo & Seminar in harvest Demo Kitchen Charles Derbyshire, Old Mill Wines and Spirits Building E 
3:45 - 4:15 PM "Ed the Wizard" Building C 
4PM Frogs, Bugs & Animal Show Building C 
4 PM Walk a Camelid presented by Spitter's Club Barn 27


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

That's a loooot of stuff! lol pick out what you'd like to do. I don't mind. I've never been to one anyway... so it's all brand new to me


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Why is it called "Spit-Roasted" lamb????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

because it's roasted over a "spit" fire.

I've never been either, so just roaming around checking out the vendors and seeing as much as possible is good for me. I want to see all the yarn and play in it!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not taking any classes there. So I'm not interested in that.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. Cool. I want to touch and squeeze yarn too! LOL 

I bought some araucania (sp?) yarn 100% cotton last night.... LOVE it. Can't wait to get into it. I bought 5 hanks of different colors. Orange, red, blue turquoise and green. 

Don't know what to make though. Help! lol So many things I want to make of hit. Hat and scarf?? opinions please.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ohhh, that sounds pretty. I don't know what to make. I usually only buy cotton when I'm making dish/wash cloths, but that sounds like yummy yarn so don't use it for that. 

The others will have some ideas for you I'm sure.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-31036-3.html

Tania, check out this thread. These people are going to Rhinebeck too. Wear a pin or tag that says KP on it.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

It's very soft! I want to make something for myself this time.... I wind up just giving things away as soon as the come off the needles. It's kind of like.... Ok I finished my challenge, now here, for you


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I do the same thing. The socks I"m working on now my sisters and niece saw when they were here for the weekend. They all yelled I want socks! Gotta do them, sis Judy made me the most wonderful knit bag. She does sewing and quilting. Also the quilt she made me is awesome! I guess I can make her a pair of socks!! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-31036-3.html
> 
> Tania, check out this thread. These people are going to Rhinebeck too. Wear a pin or tag that says KP on it.


Meeting up with others sounds like fun. I don't mind either way though. About setting up the table, i don't think it's a good idea... what about fees and all that? I'm sure Admin would have something to say/do about it....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

It's nice when crafts are in the family  Lots of goodies are spread around. lol

My sister just opened up Cindy's Sweet Pops. Yummmm! She's does beautiful sweets decorations and all that good stuff. 

I do baking she decorates. I love making the clothes... she's a fashionista! haha


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not setting up a table. I'm going with wearing a tag that says "KP" on it and maybe meet up with some people in the food court at 12:30 and look for the tags.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, I read... someone else mentioned it. 

Having lunch with everyone sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That's about all I would be interested in. I want to shop!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i can't believe how more people are getting diabetes! my husband & my son has it too. unbelievable! it's kinda of rainy today, in 2 days i'm going to the laundermat. my son got a job at burger king, he starts thursday. i told him, its better than having no job. but at least he will not be far. hopefully, as we get used to the area, he'll get something more. he needs to finish 1 more semester at LCCC and he has his 2 yr. college degree.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Maryrose, the important thing is he finishes school. Nothing wrong with Burger King until he does. What subject is he taking?

Laundermats....yuck! such a pain to drag everything there and then home. Although you get laundry done quickly! I put a washer & dryer in each apartment for them to use. No extra charge, just a good feature to be able to advertise.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Morning,
Halavah, is a sesame paste candy.. made out of sesame seeds honey rose water and other nuts.. it is originally from Middle Eastern countries such as Greece, Turkey, Morocco etc.

You can buy it usually in the Kosher section of your local supermarket.. No need not to have it..Usually there are Middle Eastern Grocery stores in most neighborhoods but you will have to search them out.

Barbara, I hope your sis gets better today after they drain her leg.. that can't be pretty.. poor woman.. 

You really are a saint to help with the kids like that. 

There was a thread on wearing something that identifies you are a KPer.. they were talking about knitting a swatch and either knitting KP or embroidering KP on it afterwards..put a safey pin on it and wear it like a badge.. 

There are online stores that will make dyecast pins with whatever you want on them for very little money too, but that was nixed...

Good to hear you guys like Fruit Cake...

and Baklava.

and cookies..

Have a good day today, ladies.. 

later


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So close! He's almost done! Sorry to hear they're both battling diabetes. 

It worries me how many people are affected. I need too look into this more. The video Nina suggested is really weighing in... I have to to change what I eat.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Nina!
Hope you enjoy your day. 
As for Rhinebeck, I have a sticky name tag like thing that I will write KP on and pin it on. Good enough.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Want me to knit you one Barbara?  I'll do it! Have lots of sugar n cream.... WHen i started knitting i bought like every color. Had no idea it was only used for dishcloths lol. I'll knit a little square and embroider the KP. Cute little quick fix for me. LOL Instant gratification


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i'm thankful he got some job right now. he has to make his own co-pays on his insulin. he took up his "general courses" at LCCC. LCCC is a beginner college. to take up major courses which will be very expensive, Kings or Wilkes (in my area) are the master degree colleges. but he doesn't have the money to go to those kind right now. we need a box spring first, then a washer second. we are sleeping on our mattress which is on the floor. they couldn't get our "full box spring" upstairs, the house we are renting is smaller & narrower. so we have to buy a 2 piece box spring to get it upstairs. (i can't wait, it's hard getting up from the floor everyday but i'm getting used to it. i went to my chiroprator yesterday. i feel alot better after going to him. we will probably go to lowes for a new small washer.it should cost no more than 300.00. i saw them there last yr. but the box spring comes first.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Mary rose...CRAIGS LIST>.. that is where you can buy great appliances for much less money.. slightly used but worth it..

When we rehabbed houses in Vegas that is where we got all our appliances.. so many people going into foreclosure and trying to sell as much as they can.. so I would check out Craigs list first.. and take your husband with you when you go to check out things.. don't go alone... otherwise its great..

JMO... unless of course you want new.. which is also understandable...

Good luck with everything.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

oh man. it'll work out maryrose. sometimes, those stores have a clearance dept... check there. Sleepy's outlets too. They may have them for dirt cheap. I got my son's mattress in a sleepys outlet for 75. originally was 300.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

and YES craigslist! I check it all the time too...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

City if you have time and you want to make us the KP tags that is great. Otherwise, I'll just stick KP on my sticky tag! LOL I'll bring safety pins for us both!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL Ok Barbara. I'll pick out funky colors lol unless you have a fave... but i think you mentioned you dont....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I wish I was going with you guys.. how much fun are you two gonna have!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have no favorites! LOL You make whatever you want. I will wear it with pride!!  And I will keep it as my keepsake and pin it on my knitting bag with all my crazy knitting buttons. They have sayings on them like....have sharp sticks and not afraid to use them....I love socks....sock knitters do it in the round....etc.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, you have no idea how much I wish you were coming too. Can you imagine? OMG!!!!!

Maybe next year you can plan to be up this way and we can all meet there. I'd get us on the Webs bus!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

so Barbara you had sock buttons way before you ever got infected with the sock bug???? is that clairvoyant or what???


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, thanks. we will check out craig's list.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have all kinds of buttons! I collect them. Oh I should have put that on my swap info!!! Knit and crochet.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

wow.. that's cool.. I now have to look for buttons.. for a neck warmer I am making for a friend as a birthday present..where do you get your buttons from?? most box stores have crap..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

The buttons I collect are the pin buttons. 

Regular buttons for articles of clothing, I usually start at Webs to see if they have anything that is different. They usually have a pretty good assortment. I agree the box stores have crap.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

oh you meant pin buttons.. cool I will keep my eyes open for funky ones.. I saw at a flea market really cool ones from the 60s and 70s... maybe i will run across them again..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

and of course, I love Betty Boop! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Chicks, we are back with our rental...I hate it. It is a Prius...tiny little car. Saves on gas, but I can sure buy alot of gas for the price of that car. Any way sounds like Barb and City are going to have a ball. Have a good time for us. Ok, girls have to run a small errand...hot dog buns for tonight...quess who is not cooking....Me. Ok, Ok, I will saute some onions and peppers. That is it. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oooo....the hot dogs with onions and peppers sound so good! Guess I should have had more than just some mushroom soup (from a can) for lunch!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have to bug out for a little bit. I have to go to Sister's house to be there when the little ones get home from school until the oldest gets there. Nicole had to stay after school today for a make up test. Once she's there I'll come back to work. CRAZY CRAZY CRAZY!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'm reading about tracy & hookneedler not answering PMs. i hope they are okay.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Maryrose, Me too. Someone asked what the truck was being recalled...because of some rust issue. So, it is getting its little bottom looked at. To the needles. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi there guys, I made it. Had to look around a bit. Maryrose how did the move go? I don't have time now to peruse a couple hundred pages so synopsis would help. Anyone??


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, my goodness when did you leave? Knitting has since moved back to Arizona. Sewbiz's hubby is home and they are working on getting his sugar regulated. Can't even think. Glance around abit. Bitsey


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Bitsey. I have 266 emails to go through, so I will be here for awhile.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That would make me want to take a nap. B Just to let you know if you scroll back to around page 190 everyone has posted pictures of themselves. It was alot of fun to see what everyone looks like. Of course we see your pic and sewbiz's. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome home Alberta! We missed you. 

When you get a chance to go through the pages, and there is a lot of them, the Resort is planning on doing their own swap instead of the Forum swap. Just for special occassions. Like Christmas. If you want to join in, fill out the swap questionaire that TracyH used and PM it to Sewbizgirl. She will organize us. 

I hope you enjoyed your vacation. So much has been happening while you have been away, and we missed you!! So happy you are back!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta, Wondering if you know what has happened to TracyH and Hooknneedler too? seems they dropped off the face of the earth!! Hope they are ok..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb, how is your sissie doing today? Seeing any progress? My prayers are with you and your family. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Bits....actually I talked to her while I was waiting for the kids to get home. They moved her into isolation. They are giving her some kind of meds that reduce the immune system and are afraid she will come in contact with another kind of infection other than the one she has. So the kids can not go see her tonight. I will pick them up on my way home from work. Also they put a "pick line" in her arm that goes to an artery/vein in the chest (why chest, I don't know). Just between us chicks with sticks....I admit, I'm scared.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Usually pick lines are to save the other veins when treatment is going to last a while... Less damage than frequent pricks to the same veins....Routine for most therapies now days...


Still praying here


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you. I think we need all the prayers we can get.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

SSSHHHHHhhhhh!!! Everyone is taking a nap!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Cute, sounds like they are doing the very best for your sis.. So hopefully she will come out of this in good shape and realize it's time to change her lifestyles.. 

No need to be scared!! They will take care of her..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I pray so. If anything happens to her I don't know her hubby can handle the kids and everything else. Work, the apartment, finaces, and the kids. Which means I have to step up to the plate. I already let them live in the apartment (huge apartment) for a fraction of what I could get for it.
If something (God forbid) happens to them both, I get custody of the kids...God help me! I'm getting too old! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, time for me to bug out again, need to go pick up the kids, go to the grocery store, make dinner and feed everyone and clean up. Is it time for my chair yet????

See you Chicks with Sticks later~


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Chatty Cathys... I ended up being out all day but I'm seriously coveting your Rhinebeck experience. I would LOVE to get to go. Don't make me turn green...

I have to get ready to go to a funeral tonignt (visitation, actually.) This has been such a busy day. I think tomorrow I will just stay home and work on a quilt and not go anywhere.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hello Alberta!! We missed you... We just rocked right along with all our chit-chat. Nothing big to catch you up on, I guess, except the Christmas swap that Bitsey already told you about.

Tracy and Hook have not been answering people's emails again, so I'm sure you have gotten a lot of emails because of that. Lots of people seem not to have gotten a box this month. But with leaders who don't answer questions, I am not at all surprised that newbies would just walk away from the swap. So that leaves people with no box. It's turned into such a big mess.

Most of us have decided not to participate in it anymore. We are doing our own little swap, just for Christmas. We would love to have you join us!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am sorry to hear so many are pulling out without hearing from Tracy and Hook what has happened. Since I have the task of trying to deal with missing swaps I would hesitate without hearing their side. If we were to do the swap in addition to the other one I would likely join in, but without knowing what is wrong I will stay with Tracy and if I am welcome join you also. We are a caring group and pray when we see a need. There is a need even if we do not know what it is. I asked for patience. I hope I can get your support. I mean everybody, not just you.
Alberta


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Alberta, Hanging in there with you... Their work with the swap helped me thru some dark times , so I am praying all is well with them and their families....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope you (Alberta) will consider joining our little Christmas swap in conversation if not in swapping... Would miss your chatter if you didn't!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

First, Barb, southergal is right about the pick line, my good friend had it put in for chemo. It is so much easier on you veins. My are very difficult to deal with now since I had gone through 6 moths of chemo...it kind of collapses the veins.

Second Alberta, we are not quitting the swap because we cannot get in contact with Tracy or Hook. We have just decided to swap with each other and only on special occasions (sp). because we know each other better. To me that is much more fun doing something like that for someone you know versus someone who is a total stranger. Kind of like the Aussie gals. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb, if something happens you will deal with it. Do not worry about something until it happens. You are not going to toss those kids out. You are a nurturing giving and caring person. You will do what has to be done. And let us hope her hubby is capable of doing the same. Bitsey

Besides we will be there with you(mentally) to help you cope and so will your hubby.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I am sorry to hear so many are pulling out without hearing from Tracy and Hook what has happened. Since I have the task of trying to deal with missing swaps I would hesitate without hearing their side. If we were to do the swap in addition to the other one I would likely join in, but without knowing what is wrong I will stay with Tracy and if I am welcome join you also. We are a caring group and pray when we see a need. There is a need even if we do not know what it is. I asked for patience. I hope I can get your support. I mean everybody, not just you.
> Alberta


Hi Alberta,
I think those of us who have pulled out made that decision before all this came up about Hook and Tracy missing in action. Not because of it...

I think it's all going to be moot anyway, because there will be no more swap unless they surface or pass the responsibility on to someone else. But even if they do, I am out.

I'm still available as a swap angel tho, for anyone who didn't get a package in Sept...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tomorrow will be the due date..
If Tracy doesnt post the swap tomorrow then we know something isn't right..
We will have to hear from others since I too haven't joined this months swap..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I still haven't heard from my swap pal or gotten a swap package.. oh well.. look forward to our private swap..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Knitting, I peronally, am not going to worry about this swap anymore. If it does not show...say la vie (whatever). Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

true, but I just hope they are OK.. if they aren't interested in running the swap you would think they would put out feelers for replacements??


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting, I really don't think that is it. I have a feeling something has happened in their families and it all got too much. Both women have teenage girls. So we don't know what is going on. Just toss it up to the gods. It is over. Bitsey...go have an adult beverage and knit a sock. Have fun dear friend. (giggle)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

lol.. actually, how did you know that was exactly what i was doing?????

I started a picot edge on the sock.. gonna try it for the first time...

and I just came back from making myself a shake.,..

amazing..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

To Maintain A Healthy Level Of Insanity 

1. In the Memo Field Of All Your Checks, Write 'For Marijuana'.
2. Order a Diet Water whenever you go out to eat, with a serious face. 
3. Specify That Your Drive-through Order Is 'To Go'. 
4. Sing Along At The Opera. 
5. Five Days In Advance, Tell Your Friends You Can't Attend Their Party Because You have a headache. 
6. When Leaving the Zoo, Start Running towards the Parking lot, Yelling 'Run For Your Lives! They're Loose!'
7. Tell Your Children Over Dinner, 'Due To The Economy, We Are Going To Have To Let One Of You Go.' 


And The Final Way To Keep A Healthy Level Of Insanity 
8. PICK UP A BOX OF CONDOMS AT THE PHARMACY, GO TO THE COUNTER AND ASK WHERE THE FITTING ROOM IS.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting I love that I read that in chit chat about a month ago. How can I email that to my nephew? Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL
That is exactly what I needed!!! The kids just left and I logged on and read Nina's post, cracked up, read it again out loud this time and both hubby and father-in-law are laughing.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I hate when I walk in a room and it clears out! I even showered!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, we just had a bad thunderstorm. i was ready to knit a square, then the electricity went out for an hour. it's back on now. i hope tracy and her family is okay.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Knitting I love that I read that in chit chat about a month ago. How can I email that to my nephew? Bits[/quote
> 
> Highlight it, and Right click on your mouse, and copy it. Then go into your email and paste it into the main space to type your message. It should show up there..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Maryrose, we had a bad thunderstorm also. Glad it is over. I am thrilled I get to sleep late tomorrow..Hopefully until 8 am. Between my bladder and my cat I am up at least 4 times during the night. Just until 8. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Knitting. I will do that. Where is sewbiz, gosh I hope her hubby is OK. Bits Anyone hear from alberta since she checked in? Probably still reading one of her 266 emails. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, lol Alberta is probably doing just that..

I think Sewbiz's hubby is ok.. they probably just spending time together over dinner or something.. 

have you had your adult beverage yet???


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, i'm you're going to get some extra sleep. i get plenty of sleep. well gotta go. see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, I have. Just heard from Hook. Apparently since school as started She is in charge of something, but anyway things have been hectic and she has not looked at a home computer. Just passing along the news. 

Thanks Maryrose...yum, sleeping late. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What everyone went to bed already? I have not left yet!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Here! Checking in!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Knitting I love that I read that in chit chat about a month ago. How can I email that to my nephew? Bits


Cut and paste!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bits, lol Alberta is probably doing just that..
> 
> I think Sewbiz's hubby is ok.. they probably just spending time together over dinner or something..
> 
> have you had your adult beverage yet???


No, we were at at funeral visitation tonight. Then I had to cook when we got home. Dinner at 8:30! That was the first time in my life I ever waited ONE HOUR in line to view a body. That man had more friends than anyone I've ever seen. If you knew him, you wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I got in close to six. Mia did her daily check in with uncle and wife across the hall. Came in and swept and mopped. Made some rice with ham and beans together... spanish thing lol 

Mia was running around got feet tangled in bedroom rug and fell. Head meets corner of the door! Swelled instantly!!! I put some salt and butter. Yes, it works. Blackness lightened right away. Then it was dinner time. Cleaned up a little. Then it was bubble bath time. Then put on tinker belle for her to watch while i did the dishes. 

Finally sitting..... off to bed in a minute. Aaaah.... thats the life! 


Fixed typos.... lol. Darn phone .


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. He must have made quite an impact. Very nice of him.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, yeah, (as they say in Brooklyn) I know I was told by the "Knitting" how is everyone? Did you read my earlier post about Hook? Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Mia was running around got feetout tangled in bedroom rug and fell. Head meets corner of the door! Swelled instantly!!! I put some salt and butter. Yes, it works. Blackness lightened right away.


Aw, poor thing... I've never heard of butter and salt. I would have reached for the icepack.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Just checking in quickly before heading up to bed. Again I'm exhausted. Gotta getup early in the AM again and go get kids off to school.

Have a great night.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Did you read my earlier post about Hook? Bits


Yes, but you DO NOT want to know what I am thinking. I'll just keep it to myself. Glad I'm out.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

A cold knife pressed to the bump was supposed to stop the bump from getting bigger.

We all have our little remedies...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Just checking in quickly before heading up to bed. Again I'm exhausted. Gotta getup early in the AM again and go get kids off to school.
> 
> Have a great night.


G'night dear Barb... :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz...almost same thing...butter is cold from frig, add salt makes the cold colder. Visitation? Sorry I cannot do that. We had my mother's closed. And she was beautiful...dressed from Nordstroms..St Johns it was a birthday outfit she had picked out for her birthday..$1800.00. She said to me Susan, I quit smoking I can afford it. I said Mom you should have it if that is what you want. And boy, she did. What a woman. She would have had her docorate except she kept saying I am too old (85 years old at the time). Sorry, I got off subject. I cannot stand open coffins. What he looks like himself? I think it is a ghastly custom,. But I do understand that it does comfort some folks. So they should do what comforts them and the family. But not me. Sorry if I have offended anyone. Bits

PS I adore each and every one of you.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, I was not giving an opinion about Hook. I was giving everyone her explanation. And frankly scarlett, I am still out of the regular swaps. Bits Do not be offended, that is one of my expressions.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Gosh, while I am typing, everyone was talking....lordy girls...takes me a while to catch up. Bits. Has anyone heard from Alberta or is she still reading her 266 emails? B.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh goodnight sweet Barb, have a good rest and say your prayers. God does wonderous things while we sleep. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I will say something .... get ready but don't be offended..

I don't understand open coffins unless it is to make sure the person in there is the right one!!

We don't do things like that.. but to each his own. .and the Irish have a great tradition of a wake, which really is the right way to do it.. isn't it for celebration of the persons life?? Why is it called a wake?

Bonnie, was he Irish?

Bits, St. John.. how cool was your Mom?????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Just got PM from Hooknneedler,, seems they are (or at least she is) back up and running!

Just told me she tried to contact my swap pal but to no avail..

Oh well. .no eyelash yarn for me this month!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I think the active ingredient is the salt.... the butter is the glue. Lol
Like epsum salt when your feet are swollen...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

well...no one attempted to guess what i was up to with the tubes of tulle...but here it is anyway



what do you think? will this be an okay 30 minute craft for ages 15 - 95?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting my daughters have all of her suits...lord that woman must have 15 St. John suits. But she was a 10 whereas Miss Susan who quit smoking is between 14/15. Trying to stay on the 14 side. Besides they were lovely, but I do not have a place to wear them whereas the girls do. Bits.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good night barbara sweet dreams! Rest easy.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Southerngal...no picture.

I think the open coffin comes at least from the victorian times.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Southerngal...no picture.
> 
> I think the open coffin comes at least from the victorian times.


can't get them to load...grrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

During the victorian times, pictures were taken of the dead particularly of the young. They also made death masks. Also a lock of hair was taken, and if the person was young the mother had it put into a locket. History, don't you just love it. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> well...no one attempted to guess what i was up to with the tubes of tulle...but here it is anyway
> 
> what do you think? will this be an okay 30 minute craft for ages 15 - 95?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

wow...no wonder..did not mean for it to be that big....


I also have some cream colored tulle...but gave up on posting that one


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz...almost same thing...butter is cold from frig, add salt makes the cold colder. Visitation? Sorry I cannot do that. We had my mother's closed. And she was beautiful...dressed from Nordstroms..St Johns it was a birthday outfit she had picked out for her birthday..$1800.00. She said to me Susan, I quit smoking I can afford it. I said Mom you should have it if that is what you want. And boy, she did. What a woman. She would have had her docorate except she kept saying I am too old (85 years old at the time). Sorry, I got off subject. I cannot stand open coffins. What he looks like himself? I think it is a ghastly custom,. But I do understand that it does comfort some folks. So they should do what comforts them and the family. But not me. Sorry if I have offended anyone. Bits
> 
> PS I adore each and every one of you.


It gives closure... You get to see with your own eyes that your loved one is really gone. (Our minds can play funny games on us...) You get to touch and speak to the loved one and say goodby-- for your sake. When I was younger I thought it was ghastly too but now I am not afraid or or put off by the remains of someone I loved. I know they are not in there anymore, it's just what they left behind-- their Earth Suit. I love to marvel at how different a body looks with, and without the living spirit of a person in it. I am amazed every time. Life is so AMAZING.

Not everyone wants to do this, so those people don't come to the visitation. To each, their own... No problems.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It's beads. Where is all of the tulle? The neckless part?

Anyway chicks I am heading off to bed. I have a feeling I have offended someone, so I am out of here, maybe I need a vacation from the resort. Bits Later


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> It's beads. Where is all of the tulle? The neckless part?
> 
> Anyway chicks I am heading off to bed. I have a feeling I have offended someone, so I am out of here, maybe I need a vacation from the resort. Bits Later


it is made of tulle tubes filled with marbles, and knots tied on each side hold the beads in place...

what can i say...had to be cost effective :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I will say something .... get ready but don't be offended..
> 
> I don't understand open coffins unless it is to make sure the person in there is the right one!!
> 
> ...


I don't know if he was Irish... I think wakes are time to sit with the body and make sure the person doesn't wake up. In the old days when medical science was more primitive, sometimes people who were thought dead were only in comas and would actually wake up, so you wait a while before burying them. Isn't this what "Sitting Shiva" is all about in the Jewish faith?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

anyway...they can choose to make a necklace or a bracelet...they really are prettier in real time..photos don't do them justice


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I think it depends in who the deceased was and how they passed.... i dont like going up to the coffi s. I gets spooked easy. Really... im such a chicken.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol...if i keep posting photos, we will hit 1000 in no time...i swear this laptop has a mind of its own!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

The only one i wanted to see was my sister... and that was only because i couldnt believe it. I had to be sure. They said it didnt look like her though. So maybe i was spared... 

Everyone else scares me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> It's beads. Where is all of the tulle? The neckless part?
> 
> Anyway chicks I am heading off to bed. I have a feeling I have offended someone, so I am out of here, maybe I need a vacation from the resort. Bits Later


Me too... I'm really not up to this discussion right now. Maybe later but not the day after my wonderful friend has died.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, I am back I could not stand being away from you chicks. Knitting "Sitting Shiva" is not sitting around to see if someone is alive or dead. They are already buried.

In the Jewish faith you need to be buried the next day, If impossible they put your tush on ice. Since Mom was buried at Arlington, which is wait your turn..you are put on ice because in the Jewish faith you are not embalmed. You sit Shiva for 7 days..going to get stinky waiting to see if you are dead or not. They are observing a mourning period. Ask your hubby. Usually the Rabbi is ther each night. Tell him to correct me if I am wrong. Lordy, I am getting depressed. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Cool necklace! I would have never ever thought of that!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

well, hell....i TRIED to change the subject! you ladies just didn't work with me..(smiling, cuz i adore all of you...even when we are all tired and a little bit cranky!!!)....

just can't go there myself with mom so sick and reports not what we wanted, so going off to bed myself...hope you all have a great day tomorrow...try not to log in too many pages for me to catch up on

happy knitting...uh, peaceful dreaming in the spa


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know Sewbiz it is hard to lose a good friend. But honestly right now I think we are kinda of talking about history. Sometimes it is fasinating. Like the Irish wake...centuries ago the irish use to prepare food and this was thought to be the sins of the dead. They would have food and drink and hire people to come and eat and drink the sins of the dead person. Weird huh?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

nite bits....still think you should use a photo of your kitty for an avatar....i would help you with that, but she might grow to be a lioness!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, My gosh, Southern I wish you had told us your MaMa was sick. I am so dreadfully sorry. I will put her in my prayers. Funny my hubby and I say our prayers every day. Something I never did as a young person. Bits.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

city...saw it on a blog and also later on another site...can't take credit

thx! (you think it will work?)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, she had better not. She can be too wicked. Goodnite dear friends. In the morning.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry southern! I do love rhe necklaces. I was wondering how i could try them. Sorry to hear your mom is sick. 


I just want to add that i just looooooove our individuality.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, maybe tomorrow she will give us directions...fun thing to do with grandgirls. Goodnight all. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Oh, My gosh, Southern I wish you had told us your MaMa was sick. I am so dreadfully sorry. I will put her in my prayers. Funny my hubby and I say our prayers every day. Something I never did as a young person. Bits.


i didn't realize i hadnt...such a huge part of our lives..prayers will be appreciated greatly...she has breast and bone cancer that was missed waaaaay tooooo looong....

mamo machine broke down and she missed the rescheduled visit due to the flu....by the second year, she was in too much pain "for them to put her thru it"...so no mamo....two weeks later was diagnosed thru an MRI...

its been a long year since...was getting good results, but last one was not so positive...all the bones were stable, except new spot in the hip bone....go back again in a month to see where we go from here...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

It may work for the youngsters. Tell them they can use pearl balls when they make it for themselves. Or coordinating glass ones. Very cool .


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Night night Susan! Enjoy sleeping in tomorrow! I'll be jealous! Lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

will look for url for the necklace tomorrow...but if you look up tulle necklaces on esty.com you will see them

basically, measure your tube to fit the marble of choice (i like the clear iridescent ones you use for flower vases)...slide in marble and use knots to hold it in place..the first two here i sewed the tube by hand in my hotel room...but using my machine for the rest

only 50 more to go, LOL....

they are selling for 14-16 us dollars on etsy, by the way...but thanks to coupons, costing me less than a dollar a piece...which is a good thing as i am donating the materials for our ladies luncheon


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

yes, i craft like i cook bits...no set recipe, just throw in a little of this, and a little of that, lol...til i get what i like


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Really sorry southern. Will pray too. Is it treatable?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Knitting my daughters have all of her suits...lord that woman must have 15 St. John suits. But she was a 10 whereas Miss Susan who quit smoking is between 14/15. Trying to stay on the 14 side. Besides they were lovely, but I do not have a place to wear them whereas the girls do. Bits.


Lucky girls.. They are such beautiful things.. St John suits..


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Really sorry southern. Will pray too. Is it treatable?


well, did not promise us a cure...just that he (doc) would have a relationship with my mom that would last for years.... she responded so well to the chemo, but no real changes with the drug therapy alone...and she says she will choose death over chemo again...soooooo we take it one day at a time, one doc visit at a time..

but there are no guarantees are there...do you know how many close calls others in the family have had in the past year...tornados, cars, falls...

just try to focus on today :thumbup: and let tomorrow handle itself...

and really try to not neglect anyone else while taking care of mom...really tough to balance with teens, you know? much less a hubby too


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > I will say something .... get ready but don't be offended..
> ...


the Shiva is not at all about the dead person.. First we have to bury within 24 hours of death.. no matter what.. then we as the family have to grieve and Shiva (which means 7) is the time for us to mourn.. (7 days) .. and once the 7 days of mourning is over, we are suppose to get back up and start our lives again. Then at 30 days we lay the headstone at the grave.. and then every year on the anniversary of the person's death we light a candle and say a blessing that asks God to keep the soul of the person close to him.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, I am back I could not stand being away from you chicks. Knitting "Sitting Shiva" is not sitting around to see if someone is alive or dead. They are already buried.
> 
> In the Jewish faith you need to be buried the next day, If impossible they put your tush on ice. Since Mom was buried at Arlington, which is wait your turn..you are put on ice because in the Jewish faith you are not embalmed. You sit Shiva for 7 days..going to get stinky waiting to see if you are dead or not. They are observing a mourning period. Ask your hubby. Usually the Rabbi is ther each night. Tell him to correct me if I am wrong. Lordy, I am getting depressed. Bits


The Rabbi isn't there every night.. What Shiva does is give an opportunity for whoever wants to pay respect to the family comes to spend some time with them during this time..

Orthodox people try to have enough men at the appropriate times during the day to say the prayers with a minyan which is 10 men. It is more correct way to pray.. when you pray with 10 men or more the prayers are considered more "official" for lack of a better word..

When my dad passed, the funeral had over 300 people and during the shiva it got so bad (so many people) came to pay respect for my Dad.. that after my Mom had to change the carpet!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG>>>

I read and respond to each one as they come up, or I forget.. So I answered the above and then read about southergirl... I am so sorry.. but I have seen miracles happen with cancer.. so we just have to keep hoping and praying and good things will happen..

Today, cancer can be fought and won over.. so keep good faith and good attitude and she will pull out of it and be a survivor!!!!

I love the necklace, have seen them sold for easily $25 and up! Great project for kids of all ages and adults too!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

... Thanks


As for the necklaces,,, just wish you all could come too... We would have a blast .... Might even get maryrose to bring some of her soup


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i just learned some customs & history lessons from bitsey & knittingneedles tonite. i hope onesoutherngal's mother gets well soon. and sewbiz, i'm sorry about your friend's passing. well, i got some knitting of the square done. looking nice so far. i'm still working on my sock too. i will be on the gusset. i'm going to make a small pot of that broccolli/cheese soup next week. i made shepard's pie today. i'm glad that storm passed. we had alot of lightening and some heavy rain. it's passed now. plus we have our lights back on now. good all. it's 11:26 p.m. it's getting past my bedtime.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Here is another funny to brighten everyone's evening!!!


A woman in a hot air balloon!

A woman in a hot air balloon realized she was lost. She lowered her altitude and spotted a man in a boat below. She 
shouted to him,

"Excuse me, can you help me? I promised a friend I would meet him an hour ago, but I don't know where I am."

The man consulted his portable GPS and replied, "You're in a hot air balloon, approximately 30 feet above ground 
elevation of 2,346 feet above sea level. You are at 31 degrees, 14.97 minutes North latitude and 100 degrees, 49.09 minutes West longitude.
She rolled her eyes and said, "You must be a Republican.

"I am," replied the man. "How did you know?"

"Well," answered the balloonist, "everything you told me is technically correct. But I have no idea what to do with your 
information, and I'm still lost. Frankly, you've not been much help to me."

The man smiled and responded, "You must be an Obama-Democrat."

"I am," replied the balloonist. "How did you know?"

"Well," said the man, "you don't know where you are -- or where you are going. You've risen to where you are, due to a 
large quantity of hot air. You made a promise you have no idea how to keep, and you expect me to solve your problem.
You're in exactly the same position you were in before we met, but somehow, now it's my fault."


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I know it's crazy to say, but I really do miss thunderstorms and lightning and rain.. 

Sometimes we get it here in Arizona but not often, it's usually hot and dry.. all the time!!

Good Night friends.. sleep well.. hope tomorrow will be better for most of us!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

What an interesting read!
Sewbiz It sounds as if your friend was a wonderful person whose life deserves to be celebrated.I have never been to a viewing, but a good friend of mine found great solice in seeing her mother look so peaceful after the years of Dementia took there toll, it made it easier to say good bye. my Mum chose to be sedated til she died as the cancer was causing her to have seisures daily so I had lots of time to say my goodbyes. It is strange to think in a few years I will be older than she ever got!

Southern gal your necklaces are really lovely and will be easy for anyone to do nomatter what their crafting ability is. I'll also keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Knitting your comment about not getting any eyelash cracked me up! Do you have a bit of an eyelash collection I take it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, I just seem to get eyelash yarn in most of the swaps I got.. I like most things I got.. but eyelash yarn is not my favorite.. But I made the best of it, I made hats for my 3 year old niece.. She loves it!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It tends to knit up quite thick and is very hot to wear I started vests for my girls when they were little and frogged it all and made hats.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alright my lovelies!!!!

While you were all asleep, except you Tracy!!.. I was working hard at finishing my socks..

And here is my first pair of finished socks ever!!!!!

Kinda funky but a proud moment for someone who swore they would never ever knit socks!!!!

Have a great morning!!! and keep the coffee hot for me!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You nheed to say TA DAH!!!!!! They are great!!!!!!
Be very proud of yourself!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks.. on to the next project!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't like to work with eyelash yarn.. I like to see definition in my sts. I like smooth yarns.. so all the eyelash kind are nasty to me. I wanted to make a bolero for her, but whoever sends me the yarn doesn't send me enough and no way on earth I will buy more.. so hats it is!! 
Maybe I can make her a muff! Remember them? 
I don't think it's a good idea to make a scarf for a 3 year old she would wrap it too tight around her neck.. big no no!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You could make a bolero and just use the eyelash as trim.
we call this yarn feathers here. I don't like it either it is too sweaty for our climate


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just bought some and I'm going to use it for trim on the bottom of a red jumper with white trim for the holidays.

By the way your socks are great weren't they fun to do?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Like your socks! 

Glad you posted socks.... Reminded me that today is crazy socks day at school ( yours are NOT crazy by the way)... I will have to dig in my teens sock drawer to get dressed, lol

Wishing I could just play today rather than work;(


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh! And I never know what to do with eyelash either!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingnedles, your socks are very nice! you did a great job. i'm still on mine, the first one yet. also, onesoutherngal, your necklace looks nice. there are so many fun crafts to do. when i get to it, i'm cross stitching too, but i don't do that all the time.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning!!

Seems I passed out last night... I saw the socks and was typing and next thing you know it was 4:55 and i was late! LOL


I hope everyone is ok today. Best wishes and prayers are on order for all. 



I was thinking maybe we can set up a time today, tonight... like 8 or 9pm.... when we stop and pray for all of our health. And send out the vibes all at the same time. Doesn't matter what religion you take part in... Seems like there's a lot of unrest in our lives right now and we can all use a spiritual hug.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Like city's idea


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Yo Nina! Your socks are fabulous! Your socks Rock!!

And I have plenty of eyelash yarn if you need any! :twisted: 
Maybe Christmas Swap??? :twisted: :twisted: 

Well good morning everyone. I some reading to do to catch up. Southern, your beaded necklaces are pretty. And I too would think it fun for us to get together there and do these with you!!

I miss our long chats, just everything is upside down. 

I've got about another 2 inches to do on the foot of my sock, then the toe decreases. Then I will post a pic of it. I love the way it turned out. Then I can do it's mate. This pair goes to my niece who just came for a visit.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann, how many pair does that make for you? Reminds me of a quilting class I taught. One lady has made a quilt for her whole family, many as raffle prizes. She is so prolific. She has outdone the teacher by far. Of course we will never outdo our teacher. And they were all hand quilted. She now has trouble with her arthritis so is unable to do it much anymore. I count my blessings, as I haven't gotten limited in that way as I get older. But who knows what tomorrow will bring. Have a great day all my friends in the resort. BFN!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta, this will be my second pair using Bonnie's directions. It's so easy. I love them. The only thing I did different this time is I ribbed all the way down the cuff, leg, and top of foot until I get to the toe decrease. Then regular st stiches. Makes for a very pretty sock, fits well. My sisters and niece saw me working on them when they were here over the weekend for a visit (they live in NJ) and each want a pair! Ok, what can I say. I love my family!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Way to go my friend. What better use of your time than to enjoy something that makes others happy.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Way to go my friend. What better use of your time than to enjoy something that makes others happy.


makes me happy too! :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, i like your advice about when knitting those squares i should slip stich at each beginning row. i'm doing that because you said it will be easier to join to another square.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Almost good afternoon everyone. Here for a minute then off for dr. appt. Maryrose your box should come today. Bits Happy knitting


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, man! we've had alot of rain. i'm glad i'm out of the flood zone. i wish texas would get the rain we're getting. i really feel sorry for the people down there. the sun looks like it wants to come out. now we need 2 new tires for our car. it never ends.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Georgia is drier right now than Tx.. 

UGH!!! you are so right MaryRose.. it never ends..

But you should start working with Craigslist.. 

You will find bargains.. Just make sure everything works before you buy!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning ladies,

OSG, I am so sorry to hear about your mom. I will add her to my prayers, and you too. Did we decide on a time this evening to stop and pray? 8 or 9-- Central, Mountain? Let's clarify that so we can all be praying at the same time.

Knitting, you did great with the socks. They are beautiful. Short row heels... You can find toe-up patterns with flap and gusset heels, too. There are so many variations and ways to knit socks. So are you starting another pair? :mrgreen:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingnedles, my husband will look. right now, my box spring and tires are our first priority. washer last. i have the laundermat for now. the heating co. owes us our security deposit that they charged us 2 yrs. ago for being late paying my heat bill. they told me yesterday they will send me a check by 0ct. 7th. with that my husband said we will get the box spring. he will be working overtime for the tires. i've been hand copying some patterns on "drops" website. (our printer is not set up yet.)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

Tonight is the Jewish New Year, and I wish everyone a very happy and healthy new year.. May this year be tons better then last!!

Just thought it was appropriate to say that since you all want to have a special time for prayer! It is appropriate since Jews all over the world will be praying about that time too for a healthy and happy year!! 

So it won't just be us but an entire group of people, Millions actually! SO Great Timing!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbiz, thanks about the socks.. It was so easy to do.. I need to decided which yarn from Tuesday Morning to use..

My question is: if we make for others how do we measure it? Everyone has different feet!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbiz, thanks about the socks.. It was so easy to do.. I need to decided which yarn from Tuesday Morning to use..
> 
> My question is: if we make for others how do we measure it? Everyone has different feet!!


Get their foot width and shoe size and gauge it by that. Or ask them to measure the length and width of their foot. Or let them try on your sock. 3 ways...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

k thanks teach!!!! lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello!!!

I just started the toe decrease for my sock.  Then I will cast on for the mate. I just can't believe how much I love knitting socks. I think I'm a sock addict!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Nina! HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes you are Barbara... if you are going to be addicted to something that's a good addiction..

At the LYS in Vegas there is a woman who knitted 365 pairs of socks.. one for each day of the year.. when I spoke to her she said.. in reality she has more .. about 14 pairs more... and counting!!! lol..

SO we should start calling you the sock lady!!!

I want to make more toe up socks but I want to try the slip, knit stitch on the heel and see how that works.. I did a 2k,2p rib on the first pair.. so I will finish other stuff and then do a tuesday morning pair.. and see how that goes..

Got to cook.. see ya later..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, I'm grateful I'm addicted to socks, knitting and crocheting!

Speaking of addicts, on the outs with my daughter again, or she is on the outs with me, most likely both. I'm hoping she gets herself on her meds before she contacts me again as she just keeps shattering my nerves. I've got enough on my plate right now!

Ok, I"m not gonna start bitching again...promise!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello... I have some questions!

Why isn't the number 11 pronounced onety-one? 

If 4 out of 5 people SUFFER from diarrhea ... does that mean that one out of five enjoys it?

Why do croutons come in airtight packages?
Aren't they just stale bread to begin with? 

If people from Poland are called Poles, then why aren't people from Holland called Holes?

If a pig loses its voice, is it disgruntled? 

Why is a person who plays the piano called a pianist, but a person who drives a race car is not called a racist? 

If it's true that we are here to help others, then what exactly are the others here for? 

If lawyers are disbarred and clergymen defrocked, then doesn't it follow that electricians can be delighted, musicians denoted, cowboys deranged, models deposed, tree surgeons debarked, and dry cleaners depressed? 

If Fed Ex and UPS were to merge, would they call it Fed UP? 

Do Lipton Tea employees take 'coffee breaks?' 

What hair color do they put on the driver's licenses of bald men? 

I thought about how mothers feed their babies with tiny little spoons and forks, so I wondered what do Chinese mothers use. Toothpicks? 

Why do they put pictures of criminals up in the Post Office? 
What are we supposed to do, write to them? 

Why don't they just put their pictures on the postage stamps so the mailmen can look for them while they deliver the mail? 

Is it true that you never really learn to swear until you learn to drive? 

If a cow laughed, would milk come out of her nose? 

Whatever happened to Preparations A through G? 

As income tax time approaches, did you ever notice: 

When you put the two words 'The' and 'IRS' together, it spells

'THEIRS'


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

1.. My husband and I divorced over religious differences. He thought he was God and I didn't. 

2.. I don't suffer from insanity; I enjoy every minute of it. 

3.. Some people are alive only because it's illegal to kill them.

4.. I used to have a handle on life, but it broke. 

5.. Don't take life too seriously; No one gets out alive. 

6. You're just jealous because the voices only talk to me 

7.. Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder. 

8.. Earth is the insane asylum for the universe. 

9... I'm not a complete idiot -- Some parts are just missing. 

10.... Out of my mind. Back in five minutes. 

11... NyQuil, the stuffy, sneezy, why-the-heck-is-the-room-
spinning medicine. 

12.. God must love stupid people; He made so many. 

13.. The gene pool could use a little chlorine. 

14.. Consciousness: That annoying time between naps. 

15.. Ever stop to think, and forget to start again? 

16.. Being 'over the hill' is much better than being under it! 

17... Wrinkled Was Not One of the Things I Wanted to Be When I Grew up. 

18 . Procrastinate Now! 

19.. I Have a Degree in Liberal Arts; Do You Want Fries With That? 

20.. A hangover is the wrath of grapes.. 

21.. A journey of a thousand miles begins with a cash advance. 

22.. Stupidity is not a handicap.. Park elsewhere! 

23..They call it PMS because Mad Cow Disease was already taken. 

24.. He who dies with the most toys is nonetheless DEAD. 

25.. A picture is worth a thousand words, but it uses up three 
thousand times the memory. 

26... Ham and eggs....A day's work for a chicken, a lifetime commitment for a pig. 

27.. The trouble with life is there's no background music. 


28.. The original point and click interface was a Smith & Wesson 

29.... I smile because I don't know what the hell is going on.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good afternoon, you two have been in the chit-chat room. That is a fun place to go. Finish with all of my running around with Drs. and flu shot. I am done. Going to sit back and enjoy the rest of the day. Bits

PS I hope everyone has had a good day. What time for prayers? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Gosh we are going to have 500 pages before Christmas.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

SO??? what's wrong with that?? Maybe we will get a prize??? lol.. more yarn??????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ohhhh, I love prizes.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

soooo, i have to cook supper, then finish my tulle tubes as i have ballgames tomorrow and friday...and they are for saturday morning


i will try to check in, in a few minutes to see the exact time we agree on...if i miss you, i will say a prayer at both 7 and 8 pm mississippi time...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, it's 7:00 EST. what time are we having our prayer?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

no one answered!! So I said a prayer at 4 pacific.. which is 7est.. so hopefully that is covered.. will do it again in an hour and hopefully our prayers will be answered in the best possible way!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> no one answered!! So I said a prayer at 4 pacific.. which is 7est.. so hopefully that is covered.. will do it again in an hour and hopefully our prayers will be answered in the best possible way!


I will pray at 7 and 8 Central time, so at least OSG and I will be praying at the same time, and hopefully some others...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I will pray at 8pm eastern time. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I will pray at 8 EST


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

pics of the sock I just did. This one is for my niece. I hope the mate comes out as well as this one did.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Pics of Me and My Niece Lauren - who gets the socks!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hi Barb, is that sock yarn or dk? Could not tell. If it's sock yarn was that some of that Ranco? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You both are stunners!!! Beautiful! Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

keep in mind these pictures where taken after a day at the Big E!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ahhhh...relaxed and happy!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It's sock yarn, Encore. I had it in my stash.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

8pm for me! I'm sorry. Reading 258 now. Couldn't get back on. Hectic day at work and then my cell died. Finally sitting just now. 

Been thinking of you guys all day.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Brother in law Greg


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Me and my sisters. Judy and Joyce.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

got one minute to go!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

The whole family is there. Ok, chicks gotta go ...prayers. Bitsey


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. Beautiful! My heart and mind were filled with healing thoughts and full of care and love. I prayed for health and peace for all of our families.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Always healing and good thoughts to all. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

same here and happiness in all things.. Cause if you are happy you have all you need!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

What a lovely family Barbara!! I"m glad you had a great time.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

wow,,,came away with such peace


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm back. I prayed for us all. Health and happiness for all of us and our families.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That's only half of us. I have 2 more sisters and a brother! LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

great pics ...makes me want to come crash the next family dnner


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> great pics ...makes me want to come crash the next family dnner


you are welcome anytime! I'd love it!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I know right! I wsa thinking the same thing lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

about crashing the next dinner party lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, everyone come on up to MA! It's dinner time! LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

honey, if you will cook...i'll do the dishes


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'll even sweep and mop =D I do windows! hahahaha


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ah well, my tubes of tulle await....only about 40 or so to go....

happy knitting and chatting

will think of you all again in about 20 minutes...

feeling very thankful for you all and need to say so


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I will cook. I love to cook! It's a deal!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

(by the way...we so blatently broke the rules of kp again...hehehehehehe...

i guess we were all THOSE kids in school...we just can't seem to help ourselves, lol)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

WHat rule this time??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Really? What rule?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Uh oh!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm going to bed early tonight. This week is taking it's toll on me.

By the way, I've got about an inch and 1/2 done on the next sock!! Whoohoo!!
SOCKS RULE! LMAO


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What rule? A rule about religion? Tell, Tell.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I have only done two rows today...too much to do. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

We didn't break a religion rule. We didn't specify any religion.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Maryrose? I sent her a box, now I am afraid it was not delivered to the right address. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodnight Chicks with Sticks! I have to go crash for the night. Early day again tomorrow getting kids off for school. "IS IT SATURDAY YET?"

Goodnight my friends


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good night Barbara!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Maryrose was on earlier Susan. I don't think she mentioned anything about a box....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

NOpe she didn't.. and we didn't break any rules since we each worship differently but came together.. So that isn't a discussion about religion.. Now if you want to discuss religion.. that we can do!!! 

Nah! Just kidding!

Have a good night ladies, have to go bring in the New Year!!

May you all see health, happiness and prosperity this coming year!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Have a Happy New Year Nina!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Happy New Year Nina....may it be a blessed one for you and your family. 
Susan


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. I'm beat. Good night everybody!! May our new year be filled with health, love, happiness and 100 knitted projects!! 

Smooches Bellas!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

goodnite dear friend. I have missed two actually three of our friends....Sewbiz, Maryrose and Alberta. May they also have a blessed year. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Yay , gladly stand corrected no rules broken...

Tulle tubes all sewn, each set of beads counted and all in individual baggies!!! Whoop whoop! Now ready for two nights of football & cheering, then the ladies luncheon , then off to the coast for conference on Sunday ....man, I felt pretty good til I read what I typed...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Gonna change my avatar to superwomanwannabe


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

YOU GO GIRL!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Pics of Me and My Niece Lauren - who gets the socks!


Another great sock, Barb! Your neice is so pretty. And you are pretty cute, yourself! You have such great hair. :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Me and my sisters. Judy and Joyce.


I'm seeing a slight family resemblance between you and the twins... mostly the hair color! Looks like it was a fun visit...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the good wishes... I prayed along with you, just couldn't get online because Hubby was using the computer. I also came away from time with God with lots of peace. How can we not? I tried to remember everyone who needs healing that we have spoken of in the last week or more... Pray you and your families all have health, peace, and you prosper even as your souls prosper! Amen!

I have been cutting out a quilt. I'm excited about it. Really like the way the blocks are looking. I also started another knitting project (needed like a hole in the head.) I got some pretty winter white mohair at Tuesdays when I bought the sock yarn, and I saw the perfect stole pattern to knit with it. So I started it today. I added beads in the border edge. Will snap pictures of both projects soon and show...

OSG I love the necklaces. How are you threading the tulle through the bead holes? Small crochet hooks?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbiz... Can't wait to see your new knitted project... Sounds really pretty...

The beads are INSIDe a tube made out of tulle....the knots hold the beads in place... I needed you here last night... I sewed up over 40 long skinny tubes!!! ( yes we are hoping for a crowd, but probably won't have but around 30) hope this close up photo helps......(how do i reduce the size of my photos by the way...they keep coming up so HUGE!)


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Southern gal they are so cute, what a great idea!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Don't worry about the size it makes it easier to see I have to use my glasses all the time now!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks!
Is it Saturday yet? I plan to sleep until Noon!!! Hopefully today we will find out the results of the test they did on Karen (sis) yesterday. Why it takes so long, I just don't get it. I'm frustrated!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning Chicks, another day on the road. I feel as though I have gone bqack to work. 3 days in a row. Hopefully after today, tomorrow's errands will be local. Saturday I will rest and knit. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Sewbiz... Can't wait to see your new knitted project... Sounds really pretty...
> 
> The beads are INSIDe a tube made out of tulle....the knots hold the beads in place... I needed you here last night... I sewed up over 40 long skinny tubes!!! ( yes we are hoping for a crowd, but probably won't have but around 30) hope this close up photo helps......(how do i reduce the size of my photos by the way...they keep coming up so HUGE!)


I don't know, either. My photos are always huge too.

I love the black tulle for necklaces. Yeah, a commercial machine would whip through 40 tubes like butter...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Don't worry about the size it makes it easier to see I have to use my glasses all the time now!


ditto. The curse of being over 40!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Good morning Chicks, another day on the road. I feel as though I have gone bqack to work. 3 days in a row. Hopefully after today, tomorrow's errands will be local. Saturday I will rest and knit. Bitsey


Bitsey, are you visiting doctors? Hopefully hubby can drive and let you work on your sock.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Sewbiz, no, no Drs. today...hubby will drive, but going to work on scarf. I cannot take the sock in a car yet. Too scary. I saw you looking at the WWII info. If you would like can make you copies of that stuff. I will get it down this weekend and see what patterns are there. Bits

PS Tomorrow, only the groceries and fabric shop.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey Sewbiz, no, no Drs. today...hubby will drive, but going to work on scarf. I cannot take the sock in a car yet. Too scary. I saw you looking at the WWII info. If you would like can make you copies of that stuff. I will get it down this weekend and see what patterns are there. Bits
> 
> PS Tomorrow, only the groceries and fabric shop.


You have that old pattern book too? I hadn't seen that one, which was why I asked her what was in it. She showed some photos of the projects and they are very plain and simple. I don't think I'd need patterns, but thanks for offering.

I'm wondering if I'm ever going to get my Knit Locker scarf done. I get so bored with scarves and bog down easily. Good take along projects, tho.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

As promised, here are some photos of the stole I started last night. It has a 'string of pearls' border on either end, which is all you can see so far. The body of the stole will be entirely different. This is the Seascape pattern from Knitty, a few years ago. The yarn is Universal Yarns FibraNatura Kid Mohair. It was at Tuesdays when I went to buy the sock yarn... It felt so soft and smelled so good-- that yummy clean animal smell-- I had to bring it home and find something to make with it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

The beads are clear crystal... they will just give the edges a little weight and catch the light.

Bitsey, I'm saving the brown mohair you sent me for doll hair, when I make dolls. It's perfect for that.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Try to save your photos as .jpeg. That will make them smaller. but will show up as regular size.
Alberta



Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbiz... Can't wait to see your new knitted project... Sounds really pretty...
> ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That scarf looks gorgeous.. Do you thread the beads on when you are ready to place them? Now that's work!

But so very beautiful!!

That's how I want to knit when I grow up!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie that is beautiful.

Knitting,........I don't want to grow up!

Just got back from the hospital to see my sis and her doc. News is not good. Looks like a 90% chance they will need to take her leg off. Infection is really bad and her body just isn't fighting it. I'm waiting to hear from the social worker.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann, I am so sorry at the news. My brother lost his leg from a staph infection. He had many years of good life once he got done with rehab. If this is going to help her may God give you all strength to go on.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you Alberta.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, your shawl that your starting looks nice! i like the clear beads in it. the lacey stitches also look nice. i did 2 rnds of the gusset that i just started, but i did it backwards so i had to "frog" it. now i'm back to starting the gusset. that was a close call that i did not lose the stitches i worked so hard on. so this time i'll make sure i'm going in the right direction. bitsey sent me a big box of different red heart and jiffy yarns. also a surprise of a skein of coral color sock yarn. i like it all!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

barbara ann, i sincerely your sister gets well soon. i'm sorry about her leg. this world is rough.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone. Been bonkers here.... 

Just catching up. Barbara, I'm really sorry about your sister. I hope they can turn around with a miracle. God bless.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you Maryrose. I know all will work out in the end. Leg or no leg, Karen will be fine, my heart tells me so.

I'm about 1/2 way down the leg of my matching sock. Going to Sis's house early in the am to get kids off for school gives me lots of time for early knitting! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh boy, good luck to Karen.. Barbara you have been a rock!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

my head feels like one!!

No, seriously, I'm fine. I appreciate all the prayers and good wishes. I think they've all made me stronger. We will get through this, just as we have all other things in our lives. God willing, life goes on. 

Besides, I have all of the Chicks with Sticks to help me stay sane!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, and who helps us stay sane???? and is sane what we want to be?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nah... everyone says i'm nuts lol i like who i am


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

For whatever reason we got here, we are still here, we get along great and I like it! Don't anyone dare change!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well at least we are all nuts together!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh man... I was just thinking I can't wait for Rhinebeck. We are going to have so much fun. But are you still going to be able to go?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Afternoon all, just got back had lunch, and getting ready to go again. We stopped ny Pizza Hut for lunch..I washed my hands came back out to our menus....but other than that..we sat awhile, finally got up and left...The place was empty...give me a break, chick was on phone chatting when we left. I just looked at her like you stupid little girl...no tip for you. Ok, one more trip...to the dump...taking the weekly garbage. Back in a bit ladies. Bitsey

PS Barb my heart goes out to you, your sister and her children. I truly feel in my heart that she will persevere and get through this. God does not always hand us a perfect life...some of us have more trials than others. But knowing you and how strong you are you will be there for her. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Oh man... I was just thinking I can't wait for Rhinebeck. We are going to have so much fun. But are you still going to be able to go?


NOTHING will keep me away, unless it's me in the hospital...GOD FORBID!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

And you better think of us while you are there!!!!

And the leaves will be perfect then too.. 

The best time of the year to be up in your neck of the woods..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

My coworker and very cool work friend tells me i'm a "little touched" LMAO


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OF course I'll be thinking of you all. I'll be getting some ideas and probably purchasing some things for our Swap!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Back. Gosh, I feel as though I have driven all over the state of Virginia. I am pooped. Where is Rhinebeck? I assume somewhere in new england? Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Rhinebeck is in New York


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You all have been talking rhinebeck forever...tell...tell...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

City, I've already paid for my ticket. No way will I back out!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Upstate?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What is it? a fiber arts festival?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes. This is my first time there. I'm taking the Web's bus trip. This way I don't have to drive or worry about parking and I won't get lost!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll take some knitting with me for the bus ride...hmmmmm....what should I take??? LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> That scarf looks gorgeous.. Do you thread the beads on when you are ready to place them? Now that's work!
> 
> But so very beautiful!!
> 
> That's how I want to knit when I grow up!!!!


I pull the st through the bead with a teeny, tiny crochet hook the size of a sewing needle. Then I put the st back on the knitting needle and keep knitting. That way you don't have to pre-thread beads onto yarn... It's a great method. You can add beads anywhere that way.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hmmm.......beaded socks???? NAHHHH!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

AAAAAH! I learned something new! there are two projects I started with beads but couldn't finish... ran out of beads. :\ Maybe I'll pick it up again.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Nevermind...I quess it is information for only those in the know. Well, have fun anyway. Bits

Sewbiz, I do like that beading. Stay away satan....sock, scarf, neverending sweater. Later chicks.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I want to do fingerless mitts, maybe I can put beads on those. Food for thought!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Susan here's the link for the Sheep and Wool festival.

http://www.sheepandwool.com/events/

I've never been either... let's see.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie that is beautiful.
> 
> Knitting,........I don't want to grow up!
> 
> Just got back from the hospital to see my sis and her doc. News is not good. Looks like a 90% chance they will need to take her leg off. Infection is really bad and her body just isn't fighting it. I'm waiting to hear from the social worker.


I am so sorry to hear this. I had a feeling, so had been praying she would not lose the leg. But, God knows things we don't... He still can heal her but if she ends up losing the leg, they have good prosthetics these days. Is the break/infection above or below the knee? It would be a hard blow, but she could still have a full and wonderful life! We'll keep praying for Karen.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oooh yeah... some nice wood bead on a cabled grey wool mitten


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Poor Bits, I think her knitting is winning!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

The image is only in my head... don't worry I'll be ok. hahahaha


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Bonnie that is beautiful.
> ...


It's below the knee. The doc told me they would take the leg just under the knee. And them move up if needed too. Karen's body struggles so much fighting infections, I can see the need to take the leg. Especially if it will save her life. Her kids are still so young.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara, I didn't know we needed tickets!! for what?? It doesn't say.... Is it just for your bus?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You can get tickets at the gate. It's to get into the fair/festival. My ticket is included in the cost of the bus trip.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I want to do fingerless mitts, maybe I can put beads on those. Food for thought!


You can bead the leg part of your socks. Some little pattern at the outside of the ankle would be pretty. And you can do the same on the backs of the hands on your fingerless mitts. You could make something very dressy.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope the kids know they have to pull together for her. Its unfortunate. Sometimes some of us have to be a little more responsible sooner than others. I hope her kids can understand. Man... i'm really sorry about all of it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.rhinebeck.com/ just look at the photos..

Rhinebeck is a beautiful little village not too far from Hyde Park the home of the CIA..(Culinary Institute of America)

It's lovely with quaint NE style homes and small stores..

I love the whole area.. personally..

Pasture land and horse farms and B&Bs.. Just storybook...

and a straight shot from NYC on Rt 9...

Used to spend alot of time up there, it's a great getaway from the insane city..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Barbara. I found it. I'll order them tonight.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I wish you were ALL coming with Tania and I to Rhinebeck. We'd have so much fun we'd SH*T! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HOw did that happen??

One minute I am writing a reply and the next there are two pages more to read????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hahaha.........too funny!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


That's much better than above! Hopefully she can keep her knee. Easier for natural-looking walking with a prosthetic lower leg. She is so blessed to have you there to help her, and to have your great family. (My sisters wouldn't you-know-what on me if I was on fire!)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

how in tarnation did i get on the most posted in 24 hours list??? I didn't think I was on very much the last two days! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I wish you were ALL coming with Tania and I to Rhinebeck. We'd have so much fun we'd SH*T! LOL


You have no idea how badly I'd like to go!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

My sisters would, even if I were NOT on fire!! LOL Just to say they did!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Here is a quilt I am working on right now. Just got home from the gym with the Hubby. Hmmmm... should I quilt or should I sit out on the porch and knit? Tough choice. :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW, Bonnie that is a lot of work. I'm not a quilter, never developed a big interest, but my sister is and she made me a wonderful quilt. I know how much work and money goes into them. That is beautiful!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> WOW, Bonnie that is a lot of work. I'm not a quilter, never developed a big interest, but my sister is and she made me a wonderful quilt. I know how much work and money goes into them. That is beautiful!


Thanks Barb. It's fun. I especially love to piece them on my antique sewing machines.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's gorgeous

I don't have the patience to make quilts but I love them..

I actually want to make a log cabin blanket.. knit of course.

One of the things on my bucket list is to go to Amish country in PA and buy quilts.. 

Love handmade quilts...

Keep showing us pix...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

More pix? These are two quilts and three unquilted tops I have made in the past year. The first one I made for a friend who was going through a very rough series of surgeries and chemo for an aggressive breast cancer. I put scriptures about healing and God's provision for our needs in the hexagon blocks. The second one I made for my dental student who had a baby boy in April. The others are just unfinished tops. I have one more top I haven't photographed yet.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Am I going to be arrested for taking up that much bandwidth here for quilting? :shock:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

So sorry about your sister... But years of working in rehab have taught me a positive attitude and a string support team are crucial to optimum recovery... Hang in there & we will all keep praying and listening....

With my Mom's illness, my mantra hasbecome "I did not want to go thru this season, but let me go thru it gracefully"


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful sewbiz


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness Sewbiz the quilts are beautiful. Exquisite job. Ladies that festival looks like fun. I think that there is something similar in Maryland. I have have never been. Are you going to buy tons of yarn? When my mother passed away she had a ton of yarn from the Abbey In Bethlehem, Conn. Her sister (yes mom was jewish) was a nun there and she raised the sheep, well the wool was spun, and mom had it. Since then my Aunt(the Sister) moved to a sister convent in Washington State so I mailed the yarn to the sisters there. I felt it should stay with the sisters. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning! So sorry to hear your sisters results,Barb I'm sure she is surrounded with the love she needs to get through this.
It is amazing OSG what we manage to deal with in this life I never thought I could cope with loosing my Mum but you do and funny enough it makes you that little stronger and really I always feel she is with me.
Speaking of my Mum ,Sewbiz boy did she love to quilt she started when I feel pregnant with jess and I have abour 8 of her quilts some are getting a bit ratty but I love them all. On my bed I have a beautiful heirloom one she made me with tea dyed bits of(cotton) Nottingham lace( where she came from in England as well as left over lace from my wedding dress, bridesmaid dresses and Jess's christening gown as well as wedding and birthdates embriodered on it/ lots of buttons all on latte/coffee coloured materials and satin.It is so precious as it was made with so much love. Well off to work I go hopefully someone will be around later.ps I lovvvve the pooh bear one.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie, magnificent work... I love them.. how grand..

Lucky people to receive such beautiful work..

How much work must go into them!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Very lucky to received those quilts. A woman with a multitude of talents. Ok, I will work on my pitiful sock. Why, I have to be the slowest one amongs us. Knitting your socks are beautiful. Ok, I am hiding for the next three days and see what i CAN FINISH. bITS Sorry about the caps..hit that key again.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

My dinner is almost fixed...omelet, bacon and some fried potatoes. I give up up could not figure out what to fix and hubby mentioned omelet..and I said yes. Project runway is on tonight at 9 PM. Boy, I would like to see Josh go home. I get so weary of the drama with him. Bits. PS> I may have to run to my LYS on Sat. I don't know if I remember the heel. I will try though. I swear, I know once I have mastered this I will love...It just seems to come so easily to all of your all. Later. May be I should sew something. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Trasara, your mom's quilts are treasures... especially with those special laces and all. Wow.

Knitting, I got the disc in the mail today and will watch it soon. I'll let you know what i think! Thank you.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

cool.. I think you will agree with most of it,since you are already pretty healthy!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann, I found the most beautiful prayer that I think was written just for you and your family. I will send it in a PM to avoid the forum guards. I guess that we all have a God, but I know the rules. We are sort of skirting the rules here because we need each other at a time like this. Anyway, it comes with love from all of us I am sure. So look for it, and hold it close to your heart. Print it out on pretty paper and frame it for your sister and family.
Alberta


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, gosh, you all are talking healthy. I will pass, I get enough health from my doctor and hubby. I have promised my self I would start walking when it is cooler, since you know who said that I do not have room for a treadmill.

My sissie has one and she loves it..but they just built this massive playroom that they kind of divided and she put a flat sreean in. I don't have that kind of room....I could thoug have it upstairs in that large guest room...

hummmmmm.maybe after the new year..I will work on this. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hi Alberta, how are your socks coming? You have finished one sock? Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Treadmills are boring unless you have a tv in there with you.

Walking in the fresh air when it's beautiful outside (especially in your neck of the woods) sound marvelous. 

Sorry about the health reference.. I didn't start it..She did!!!! lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh knitting it's ok. It is good to be healthy. Saturday looks good only going to be 60 degrees..if no humidity..good to go. Hey I am trying to stay healthy ..going next week for the most dreaded of all checkups. But once it is over I am good for almost 10 years...I will evaluate then. Bitsey


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bitsey, I wish that were true. My ONE sock was so busy and floppy that I am using it for an example. But I am not giving up. It should make you feel good, as I am way behind you. I have to finish my cocoon for new great-grandson due in November. But I am so glad we had such a good teacher and will definitly do more socks. I have that beautiful yarn from Tuesday Morning. Can't wait. Better get at it as my brain is leaking all my reserved knowledge and don't want to forget.
Stay sweet, 
Alberta


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Oh, gosh, you all are talking healthy. I will pass, I get enough health from my doctor and hubby. I have promised my self I would start walking when it is cooler, since you know who said that I do not have room for a treadmill.
> 
> My sissie has one and she loves it..but they just built this massive playroom that they kind of divided and she put a flat sreean in. I don't have that kind of room....I could thoug have it upstairs in that large guest room...
> 
> hummmmmm.maybe after the new year..I will work on this. Bits


Now they have treadmills that fold up out of the way when you aren't using them. I wish I could give you mine... I never use the one here at home. I run outside at home, and use the treadmill at the gym.

Hey, today I got hubby on the eliptical machine for a whole TEN minutes! Woo hoo... red letter day! He lifts heavy weight but he needs to be working on his cardio fitness too, and hates it. Gotta get him breathing better...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Treadmills are boring unless you have a tv in there with you.
> 
> Walking in the fresh air when it's beautiful outside (especially in your neck of the woods) sound marvelous.
> 
> Sorry about the health reference.. I didn't start it..She did!!!! lol


I like to listen to music on the treadmill-- Ipod.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Oh knitting it's ok. It is good to be healthy. Saturday looks good only going to be 60 degrees..if no humidity..good to go. Hey I am trying to stay healthy ..going next week for the most dreaded of all checkups. But once it is over I am good for almost 10 years...I will evaluate then. Bitsey


Thanks for reminding me I don't want to get that done... :lol:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Shame on you...everyone here should get it done. One of my dear friends is just getting over that and she is now cancer free. She is hopeing this october to have the procedure reversed. But I have to keep reminding her..that god has blessed you and you are alive...reversing it is secondary. But I am lucky with my dr. I can eat some things the day before. The day before is the worst. Everything else you are asleep and who cares. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, the kids just left!! Whhooo hooo!!

I hate to exercise. LOL But I do enjoy a good walk if the weather is pleasant. I like to listen to the IPod too while walking.

A little good news about Sis. Circulation Doctor was in this evening and said her circulation in the lower part of the leg is still pretty good. I'm guessing, but it sounds like they want to take the pins and plate out of the bone, and put the leg in an external contraption. If they can get a handle on the infection, she may not lose the leg. They want to give this a shot first. Cross you fingers and keep praying!! You are all awesome!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, those quilts are wonderful! I love them! I've got to take a pic of the one my sister Judy made me.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, thank you Lord for that news...I will keep the prayers going and I know everyone else will. You dear girl for bbeing there for your family, I adore you. Bitsey


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! Lots going on here.... Beautiful quilts Bonnie!! Just beautiful. 

Barbara that is such wonderful news. Let's keep the prayers going and thank our amazing higher power!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone :}


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

What test are you talking about??? a colonoscopy???


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ewww! I have to get one of those done... :/


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> What test are you talking about??? a colonoscopy???


I've never had one either!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I thought they have to do them every 4-5 yrs or so now?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's some pics of my sisters rugrats!!

Kimberly, Eugene, and Nicole


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

They are such monkey butts!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I had one and didn't feel a thing.. actually the part that hurt the most was the stupid RN hit a nerve in my hand when she put the IV in.. that hurt for 3 weeks.. 

But if you eat alot of fiber you usually don't have all the nasty the days before..

My DIL is a gastroenterology nurse, so she prepared me for it.. I wasn't gonna have it, but she pushed me to..

It really is nothin... but make sure they give you the good stuff to drink and not the nasty.. spend the extra couple of $$$ to get the good stuff.. then it doesn't taste so bad..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

But I am not sure if that is what Bits is taking about...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think it is the test Bitsey was talking about. We are at the age, I just haven't done it yet.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bag that Judy (one of the twins) made for my knitting. Full of pockets!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

YES...I am drinking magnesium citrate..10 ozs. in am and 10ozs. in pm, then at 6PM 4 ducolax. I can do the 10 ozs. My friend had to do a gallon and a half in 4 hours. Even if I loved it I could not frink a gallon and a half. Yuk. Plus I can have boiled or soft boiled eggs 2 toasts, broiled whie chcken saltines coffee/tea..glass of wine...sounds ok to me.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I love that bag...are those your favorite colors?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Awww teeny boppers! Cute! Do they get along? 

Very cute bag!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

AND pics of the quilt Judy made me. 

I am the lucky sister!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Teeny boppers make me tired...unless I can teach them to sew or knit.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That fabric is beautiful....I want it. I love fabrics that have an oriental touch. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Judy picked the colors for the bag and the quilt. She asked me and I told her I didn't care! LOL I really don't have a favorite. I love all colors.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yum Yum


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I picked the center of the quilt. I saw the butterflies and loved the fabric. Judy put the rest together.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That center just makes me fall down. Love it. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Me too. I just love the things she has made me. So when she asked me to make her a pair of socks, how can I say anything but "of course I will" LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Of course you will. I would too. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie, those quilts are wonderful! I love them! I've got to take a pic of the one my sister Judy made me.


GREAT news, Barb! And yes, show a pic of the quilt your sister made you...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice .. it's great to have sisters who have talents!!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Here's some pics of my sisters rugrats!!
> 
> Kimberly, Eugene, and Nicole


They are adorable! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hmmm... I need a more giving sister lol. My sister gives me what she doesn't fit in to.... She lives in Maryland, I guess the distance is a factor?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

distance is not a factor. I live in MA and my sisters are in South Jersey. 
You live in NY, your sister is in Maryland. Almost the same distance. LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Awesome quilt and bag, Barb! I love how she did the borders on the quilt. And the bag has tons of pockets for all your stuff.

Knitting I want the name of this "good stuff" you drink... I wouldn't know good from bad.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Off to watch Project Runway. Me and Bitsey are about to disappear for a little while.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL ok she's not very giving...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Project Runway.....off we go.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

enjoy!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Me too. Grey's Anatomy. Then bed.

Good night!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Have to ask the DIL.. won't be for a while, she is busy with the holiday. But will get it Sunday .. or so..

Gonna watch it online later... 

Nite y'all!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks like it's show time lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I cannot believe that! That little smuck Joshua is still on there while that cute little southern boy(what's his name) is sent home. Oh I really could use foul language....Yikes. I am angry.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Which one left?

Anthony Ryan??? he is a great designer..

What's gonna on??


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm super ticked off, too, but didn't want to spoil it for Nina... I liked Anthony Ryan a lot. Can't believe they KEPT that smug creep Josh. His outfit was not only hideous, but it didn't fit worth a flip! At least Anthony Ryan's pieces were original, well fitted, and well made. I didn't think they looked that bad. They were within the challenge-- 70's, whereas Josh didn't even know what 70's fashion was.

They keep making allowances for Josh just to keep him around, like he's God's Gift... That was some really bad judging tonight. Laura's stuff was terrible, too. Josh's was by far the worst. I'm angry too. Not fair.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

wow.. how nuts is that.. I bet you they did it for the drama...

You can write comments and let them know how much you are angry..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I got a ton knitted on my fluffy white stole (Seascape Stole). This is one of those nights I could stay up all night knitting... But better go to bed!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> wow.. how nuts is that.. I bet you they did it for the drama...
> 
> You can write comments and let them know how much you are angry..


Yeah, I'm sure it was for the drama. I left a comment before and told them what I thought of nasty Michael Kors and his sarcasm and whining.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hey Nina, was that disc an audio disc? I put it in the DVD player and it said 'no imaging'.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

YOu can only play it on the computer.. no tv no dvd


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Watching Project Runway.. .wait for my comments!!!!! lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So Anya lost her money..

First thing I thought of is Tie Dye the Muslin and use that.. It could be really cool


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Anthony Ryans look was ok.. he should have had other patterns then he would be safe...

I hated Joshua's looks...

and Laura's pattern mix together..

still waiting to see who wins.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Love viktors look..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

UGH Anya won???????????? UGH.... 

Viktor so deserved to win!!!

And Burt deserved runner up!

There is my play by play for the show!!

It's over!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good moooooorning!!! Happy FRIIIIDAAAAYYYY!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!

Today is the meeting with the social worker at the hospital about Karen. No kids for dinner tonight. Their Dad is off work today at 11:00 AM, so will go to the meeting with me and still have plenty of time to visit Karen then go home and tend to his kids. I have the weekend off!!!! Whoo hoo.......sleeping till noon tomorrow!!! (I WISH!)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Barbara! Good luck!! We will keep our fingers crossed! 

Glad you're able to get some rest.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm going to mom's tonight so I can get some rest lol Mia has been asking to see Grandma and Pipa (grandpa) as she calls him LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning! Happy Friday! I am hoping today is the day our cooler weather blows in...

Barb, will be praying for Karen. Hope it's a good meeting with the social worker. Funny how hospitals have social workers nowadays... You needed some time off, too. Hope you get a lot of rest this weekend.

And you too, City... have a nice time with your parents.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, face on hair needs to be done then I am off. Taking antique rocker to be repaired, then groceries. I am still steaming over last night's project. Those pants Josh made made her rear end as bid as a coffee table! After all is said and done, I think the scarf will be finished this saturday. I will mail to Nina on Monday. Yea!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Stupid me...Barb I do pray that the meeting with your sissie goes well, and I told my hubby and he said well, we have one more to pray for. So Karen is in both our prayers. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Good morning all, face on hair needs to be done then I am off. Taking antique rocker to be repaired, then groceries. I am still steaming over last night's project. Those pants Josh made made her rear end as bid as a coffee table! After all is said and done, I think the scarf will be finished this saturday. I will mail to Nina on Monday. Yea!!!!!


It had to be the drama factor... People will keep tuning in to see Josh get the axe (hopefully...) but Anthony Ryan is just a nice guy so not much drama from him. It's all about TV ratings and much less about the actual competition. I wish Anthony Ryan the best.

That chick from Piperlime was pretty full of herself too. Doesn't make me want to shop Piperlime, LOL.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

If she is one of the top people from Piperlime and asked to do what she just did..I quess it is ok to feel alittle full of yourself. Frankly, I could not wear those shoes anyhow, I would fall down. So would most of us. She reminds me of Nina Garcia...who is very full of herself. She use to be running Elle now Marie Claire....I don't know if that is a promotion or not. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> If she is one of the top people from Piperlime and asked to do what she just did..I quess it is ok to feel alittle full of yourself. Frankly, I could not wear those shoes anyhow, I would fall down. So would most of us. She reminds me of Nina Garcia...who is very full of herself. She use to be running Elle now Marie Claire....I don't know if that is a promotion or not. Bits


Nina is older and has earned her way up. She is brutally honest but you don't usually see her tearing people down in her criticism (like Kors does...). This girl from Piperlime is very young and very snotty. They probably love her at Piperlime.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ah well, she is here today...give her a couple of years and she will be gone. But she must be good at marketing because she took both outfits instead of just the one. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ah well, she is here today...give her a couple of years and she will be gone. But she must be good at marketing because she took both outfits instead of just the one. Bits


Yeah, it was cool that Burt's outfits are going to be produced.

So who do you see as the 3 finalists, at this point? I am thinking the strongest contenders are Burt, Anya, and Viktor. The winner may be either Anya or Burt... Just my guess.

Did you see they are going to do an All Stars Project Runway? I had a head's up on that because the designer I sew for went to school with Kenley Collins and they are still friends. Kenley will be in the All Star show.

I guess since you and I are the only ones on here right now, Bits, we can talk Project Runway all we want to!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oops.. she's gone!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, here I am. and we can talk Project Runway all you want too..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I thought Anthony Ryan had alot of promise.. If he would have picked other textiles he still would be in..

I think one of the problems is that they wanted 70 sophistication and there really wasn't except for Audrey Hepburn and Kathrine Hepburn. Most were hippies.. 

But Josh's was atrocious! What was he thinking? And Laura's was awful too. 

I think they made Anya the winner only because 1. they couldn't believe she made something with only $11. and they liked the jumpsuit..

I thought Viktor should have won.. Loved his safari look that tee and pants and jacket were perfect... 

and then Burt.. Told you guys in the beginning that Burt would be good.. Remember he used to work for Halston so as long as he can stay modern, he will stay. Bet you he will be one of the 3.....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't mind you ladies talking about Project Runway. I don't watch it, but I find you conversations about it interesting. LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I thought Anthony Ryan had alot of promise.. If he would have picked other textiles he still would be in..
> 
> I think one of the problems is that they wanted 70 sophistication and there really wasn't except for Audrey Hepburn and Kathrine Hepburn. Most were hippies..
> 
> ...


Yeah... as someone who lived through the 70's I don't recall much "sophistication". It was crunchy granola time... anti-sophistication.

Viktor did make the most complex garments with the most work in them. I don't know how he can get so much done in so little time! I think Anya won for her jumpsuit. The sheer back was the crowning touch. But overall it was so simple compared to Viktor's and she could barely get it finished in time.

I think Laura is getting really psyched out because Nina doesn't like any of her styles. I wonder if Nina can even be objective in judging her styles anymore because she's got Laura in a box. I think it's going to be hard, going forward, for Laura to have a lot of confidence in her ideas like she did in the beginning.

Josh is at the end of his ride... His Over The Top flamboyancy is going to do him in, at this point. He needs to mature as a designer, and see what's out there and learn from it. He's too focused in on himself and his own ideas.

Kimberly is anyone's guess... sometimes she pulls out great design but it always seems to center around her wonderful grasp of pants. I don't think she's going to Fashion Week.

I'm looking forward to the All Stars show.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You should watch it.. It makes the creative juices flow...

Cause whenever they have a challenge my mind thinks ... what would I make??

One year there was a woman who was preggers and she made the most beautiful clothes, just up my alley.. (she didn't win, she wasn't fierce enough!!!!) She was my favorite of all time...

I missed a couple of seasons.. and I think it was bits or sew who said, that it is moving away from fashion and into crazy stuff too much.. and they are right.

The fashion show with Issac Mizrachi and Iman was all about the fashion, but I haven't seen it lately..

Oh well..

How about this...anyone want to make this????

http://www.etsy.com/listing/72992621/white-ivory-hand-knit-dress-wedding?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+http%3A%2F%2Fwww.etsy.com%2Flisting%2F72992621%2Fwhite-ivory-hand-knit-dress-wedding&utm_content=etsy_finds_093011&utm_campaign=etsy_finds_093011


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Anthony Ryan had alot of promise.. If he would have picked other textiles he still would be in..
> ...


Remember kooky fierce guy?? I bet he will be back in the all star show.. and I bet you he will win..

He started saying fierce and now it is a universal word..

I love sophisticated clothes, Burt's little dress and (was it last week?) Anthony Ryan's black dress..

And you are right about Kimberly.. She should stick to pants, amazing how well she fits them, but this week Viktor's pants were fantastic too..

How do they do this in 1 to 2 days? Especially a pant suit like Viktors????


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Remember kooky fierce guy?? I bet he will be back in the all star show.. and I bet you he will win..
> 
> He started saying fierce and now it is a universal word..


Christian Siriano... Didn't your station play his commercials during PR last night? Apparently he has a shoe collection being sold at PAYLESS! Ick. I would have thought he'd done better by now.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> How about this...anyone want to make this????
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/72992621/white-ivory-hand-knit-dress-wedding?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+http%3A%2F%2Fwww.etsy.com%2Flisting%2F72992621%2Fwhite-ivory-hand-knit-dress-wedding&utm_content=etsy_finds_093011&utm_campaign=etsy_finds_093011


That is quite lovely... maybe not as a wedding dress, tho. Actually $370 is not a lot of money for all that work and yarn. Not nearly enough.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

When our buddies check back in, are they going to be mad they have to read through a few pages of PROJECT RUNWAY talk? Well, Bitsey won't... Barb said she didn't mind. Sorry, everyone else!

Nina, the disc won't play on my computer. For some reason my computer says it can't read the file! I'll hang on to it til my older son comes home. I may be able to play it on his laptop. Thank you so much for sending it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Is your comp older?

Hum...

Will ask Kal what program was used to burn it...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't mind the Project Runway talk at all. Like I said, I do enjoy reading about it!

I'm so ready for work to be over. Then off the to grocery store, home to make dinner and a greek pasta salad for an Octoberfest party/BBQ tomorrow afternoon, need to start the laundry and I definitely need to color my hair!!! My gray is showing!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I don't mind the Project Runway talk at all. Like I said, I do enjoy reading about it!
> 
> I'm so ready for work to be over. Then off the to grocery store, home to make dinner and a greek pasta salad for an Octoberfest party/BBQ tomorrow afternoon, need to start the laundry and I definitely need to color my hair!!! My gray is showing!!!!


Hi Barb! Hope you enjoy your weekend. Sounds like a lot of plans... 
I am heading outside to have a run-- the weather today is AMAZING! Wish every day was like today...
Later...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Is your comp older?
> 
> Hum...
> 
> Will ask Kal what program was used to burn it...


Yes, it's kind of older. It's Windows XP.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hola chicas!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hola Amiga!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

=D How are you today?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

moy bein


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Me alegro que te encuentres muy bien.  

I'm glad you're very well. 

I'm so glad it's friday. Can't wait to get out of here. I didn't want to get out of bed this morning. GRRRRR.... I'm always so sleepy. I've been going to bed about 10-1030....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I can't wait to find out who our swaps are!  I'm excited. I haven't gotten anything so I can try to match their likes.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Are Sewbiz and Knitting still around?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

lol.. Barbara I love your spanish.. Mine isn't any better!!! lol....

Sew.. you should download a VLC player..

http://gofree.com/download/Video/Media-Players/vlcmediaplayer.php?gclid=CP_Pwo7QxasCFSYZQgodFXH92Q

It will play anything you download.. and it's free and safe...

Looks like a traffic cone...

or wait for your son then ask him about the VLC player...

We will get this going for you!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That's it for my spanish! Unless I want my throat slit! LOL The ladies here at work teach me in bits and pieces.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

me too.. in the restaurant business I learn quickly what mucho caliente means!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL
I know a few more! Can't spell any of them though!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's how I realized you know as much as I do!!!! lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

lol you guys are bad

you can always use this: http://www.spanishdict.com/


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

wait wait wait... 

not bad as in bad in spanish... i mean bad for making fun. lol like when you say Oh you're so bad hehe


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Did any of you watch x factor? 

BTW... i don't mind anyone chatting about anything here.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That, Miss Tania, is why we love you!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

you are easy going like the rest of us.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> lol.. Barbara I love your spanish.. Mine isn't any better!!! lol....
> 
> Sew.. you should download a VLC player..
> 
> ...


Hi City-- I'm back! It's SO beautiful today outside. I think I'll hang out on the porch the rest of the afternoon.

Knitting, I just tried to play a disc of quilting tips from Fons and Porter (the quilt ladies...) and it wouldn't play. So I do need to download a something-or-theother... I just didn't know what one was safe. You can bring a world of hurt into your computer downloading free software. I'll try the one you posted, if you are sure it's safe.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Sewbiz! I have that same program installed here at work and at home. It picks up pretty much all audio and video formats. 

For example... Quicktime will play quicktime videos .mp4 and Windows Media will play .wav files. Those two wont play each other's files....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

AAwwww Thank you Barbara!!!! =D


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > lol.. Barbara I love your spanish.. Mine isn't any better!!! lol....
> ...


I have done it 1000 times.. that one is safe...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

computers and spanish...both lose me!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

there and their direct website.... http://www.videolan.org/


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I sit in front of this box all day long.. both for """" Work?????????"""" and play... so I kinda had to learn stuff on it... practice practice practice>..... lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, I work all day long on this computer. Can't you tell? :shock:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, I am back. Hey don't think too harshly of 
Christian getting that Payless contract. I bet he is doing high end also....but payless is doing the ad here. So it puts him out there with us regular smucks who can afford his stuff. Of course, I can't wear payless....do not carry AA. But love fashion and love make clothes. We should all become designers.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am havng a hard time catching up. I wish dissi would show up. B


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You'll get used to it... Don't be afraid of the computer. People built it after all. lol If you feel you don't dare use the web freely bc of viruses and stuff, install a program like Norton. They have a pretty good package to prevent spyware and all that.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry Bits, I have no creative talents!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Susan  Welcome back!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You knit socks you little devil. You can design hand knitted socks using several colors


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I use patterns that someone else created. Like Bonnie's!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

hey city!! Trying to type with one hand...eating late luch...yogurt.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love yogurt. Especially greek yogurt. Thick texture.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knee high socks are coming back in. The young girls want to wear all of these shocking and wild colors together....They would be fun and outrageous to make. You could make one sock in one type of stripe and the second sock inanother color of stripe...as long as they were in the same family of colors. Try it on your nieces


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I had arroz con gandules and roasted chicken for lunch. It was slammin'!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a long afternoon-evening... by the time I settle down to eat again it'll be 8pm.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Just me and hubby tonight. No Dad-in-law, no kids. Just me and my Mikey :0


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's cool.. just the two of you.. isn't there a song like that???


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ooh nice Barbara! Enjoy your peace and quiet! And the cuddle time! 



Bitsey... I love yogurt! You know for being so new and all that... those activia ones aren't so bad. I really do like the vanilla one the best. Even the peaches is good.... and i don't like flavored stuff like that too much.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG!!! NINA!!

So happy together is playing RIGHT NOW


I"m listening to 101.1


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

That's the oldies but goodies station here...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

How weird is that??????????????? just goes to show.. we are all meant to be together!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL Right after that they played Tell me something good.... Tell me that you like it...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I wonder what they are talking about in that song!!! lol... naughty.. there were so many songs in the 70s and early 80s that hinted at "you know what"..

Remember, I like you peaches let me shake your tree... nasty little song!! Who comes up with this S**t????


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok my dears... I'm going to get outta dodge in 5 minutes!  Can't wait. Hopefully there's no traffic. Maybe... just maybe this weekend I can produce a finished knitted something.... 

Hugs and Kissies for everyone!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL knitting i so know what you mean... a whole lot of their songs have a hidden message 

Although I was born in '76.... i know a whole lot of oldies... i'm a HUGE 70's fanatic. Love that era.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Have a great weekend Tania!

Nina, wasn't that the Steve Miller Band?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

yes it was!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

one of my favs!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

except that song... it always rubbed me the wrong way...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

did you get the pun??? aren't i being nasty now??? lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I got the song, but it never disturbed me. I thought it was funny!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

What's for dinner?
I'm stopping on my way home to get some groceries and stuff. I'm thinking crab legs, rice pilaf, and ceasar salad. Father in law doesn't eat crab, so tonight would be a good night have it. Yummy!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

damn what a meal... sounds yum to me!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

me too! three bites and I"m done! Oh well!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, just came back from porch sitting. Barb, can't you pace yourself. And eat smaller bites? Bits. So what did you think about my sock idea? Knee socks baby.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Go for it... they even have socks that go over the knees.. but I guess you will need 2 skeins of yarn not one for those


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think that would be a fun idea for Christmas for your nieces, Barb.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

In christmas colors?

red and green??? strips?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think you could use any colors...Christmas is the time for gifts....so it does not have to be christmas colors..... how about hot pink and purple, or lime and orange. bright blue and a kelly green.....thin stripes with fat stripes. One lady I know did the toe in orange, main body of the sock in a multi, the heel was orange and so was the cuff. Get wild woman. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I saw two yarns in my LYS that were beautiful and I wanted to do them together... lime with royal blue.. but I was afraid to make solid socks for the first time..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Don't do solid socks..make them striped....Gosh they would be beautiful!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

CIty, I am watching the X Factor online.. did you hear the guy who sang etta james.. holy cow...

So now I have to favorites...

the lady who sang Listen by Beyonce..

and this guy!! wow!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes Bitsey, I like the idea of knee socks. Not sure I can get them all done by Christmas, but you know damn well I will give it shot! LOL I have all colors of yarn so that won't be an issue! and if I run out....shopping!!! And Rhinebeck is in 2 weeks. Can't wait!! I'm taking me some funds for that!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Gosh that sounds like fun. Hey as fast as you hae been knitting socks I think you will have plenty of time. I just pray I can remember how to do the heel this weekend. If I can get through the heel, the gusset I remember, then the rest is a breeze except for the toe. If I can make this one sock, I am good to go as far as knitting socks.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm working on a heel flap as we speak! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

As soon as I finish it, I will take a picture and show you. I am so happy I do not have to get in my car and go anywhere until 
Wednesday.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

tomorrow I plan to sleep in. Color my hair, take one of the dogs to the groomer and then do NOTHING! Until it's time to go to the Octoberfest. It will be fun. hoping the rain holds off. Sunday, it's tidy the house and laundry.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barbara when you wind your yarn do you use a swift and a winder? Or just by hand?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I use a swift and winder.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I have looked at the prices...I think around 60.00 on amazon plus another 30 for the winder....reasonable or what Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have an amish style swift. I bought it on ebay or amazon for around $35.00. I love it. You can get a winder from Knit Picks for about $20-25. I bought my winder on amazon and I'm not in love with it, but it works. When it dies I will buy the on from Knit Picks. It looks like a good one.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, I will go look t knit picks those are much better prices. Thanks.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Very reasonable for a swift to be $60..

I brought mine from LindaH who has them made and then she sells them.. (she was a swap pal) They are really beautiful but way more money.. I let myself go with that one!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

If they both work why spend the extra money? Knitting you will have to tell me where LindaH is...her web site..PM me and I will check them both out...I mean it is not like I am going to show the neighbors. Right? Maybe I had better wait until I finish my first pair of socks. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

if you google "amish style yarn swift" a list comes up for amazon. It's right there. They are nice and affordable.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

ok. Thanks...But what is the difference?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've seen three styles of swifts. The amish, the umbrella, and a box-like one. I used the umbrella one at webs and like it but you have to keep hooking it to a table edge. The amish style was a lot cheaper, you just sit it on the table and away it goes. It is adjustable and can come apart for easy storage. I just like it better.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It doesn't move around the table, you don't have to hold it down? Also what about the yarn winder...they pretty much look the same.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

no, I love it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, I have been checking them out, and the Knitting warehouse has them for anout 36.00 now is there a name brand for your winder? I have seen some of those for 75.00? Pricy. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I like the Knit Picks winder. go to www.knitpicks.com


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, but is there a brand on it? You know..made by Proctor & Gamble...like that


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Knitting_Yarn_Ball_Winder__D80583.html


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Gang,

If you can only get one thing first, get the winder. You can always use a lampshade that turns freely, or hubby's hands to hold a hank of yarn open for you. 

Get a good winder or you will always regret it. I have a Royal, don't remember when or how I bought it as it was so long ago. It turns smooth as silk. My yarn shop had a crappy one that bumped and grinded and was just miserable to use. And it broke pretty soon.

I got my swift on Ebay many years back, and it is like the umbrella swifts only it sits on it's own little 'foot'-- no clamping to anything. You have to be gentle with it or it will tip over. It's wood and has already had to be repaired a few times. If it dies, I'm going to get one that I saw somebody and their husband made and sold. It was like an cross of wood with moveable pegs to accomodate different size hanks. It looked like it would work well and broke down for storage. I'll have to hunt that couple down when I need one.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hola  

I Got more squares! I'm gonna post in Sept. page...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, by the way when I googled that stuff you tube had a video showing the amish swift. The it said it had rubber pads to keep it from moving.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, Barb just told me that is the Amish yarn swift. It is just like that and they sell anywhere from 35 to 41 dollars. I will look for Royal yarn winder. Thanks to all.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> If you can only get one thing first, get the winder. You can always use a lampshade that turns freely, or hubby's hands to hold a hank of yarn open for you.
> 
> ...


That's the amish style, that is what I have and love it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Right now, I am not purchasing another item until I make this pair. So far just this pair have cost me $101.00. A book, needles, lessons, and the yarn. Which I don't mind paying if I make the socks. I know my attitude is bad tonight, I have not had a chance to knit on my sock for 3 days. Tomorrow. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I got my ball winder on knitpicks too.. its a bit small.. I have these huge hanks...

I got the ball winder first.. and i use a swivel chair and lay the hank on the back of it and then it swivels around like a swift and i stand in the middle and make sure the tension is good..

I heard that you can make the winder bigger by putting a paper towel roll on it?? Anyone try that??

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28303-1.html

But Bits don't spend the money.. You can get it way cheaper...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

take your time Bitsey. No one is timing us. I had some experience with socks. Tube socks, and some regular, just struggled with the heel. Now I have that figured out. Everything we do has a learning curve. You will get it, and you will ROCK!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What...it grows on the yarn swifter and yarn winder tree? Just kidding.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

oh I didn't know the knit picks winder was small. I thought it was a standard size. I'll have to look around before i purchase a new one. But going to wait until the crappy one I have is busted.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I hope so. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

exactly!! You really don't need a swift,.. a ball winder is cool, but if you have patience and a good husband or back of chair.. that's all you need.. 

I keep feeling that I have to get all the supplies possible now before I have no money left.. The big joke is... that because I am buying this stuff, I might not have any money left!!!!! lol....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I was just curious what everyone did. I do know some girls just wind it and put the ball in a container and it just bumps around as you knit.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL @ Nina!

Mike will not hold hanks of yarn for me. I asked him to make me a swift like the amish one, he told me to buy it! He's good with wood working, but he didn't want to do it, so I jumped on the computer right away and bought it. When it arrived, he says he would have done it! MEN!!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

a winder puts it in a nice "cake" with a center pull. It doesn't bounce anywhere.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I don't ask him to make anymore. I just get.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, that's what I would like.....Hey when these babys are finished...then I can easily justify..no problem.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What happened to Sewbiz, I quess she is reading other threads. Later chicks.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

both items are fun to have and play with.. you just have to justify spending the money on them..If you buy alot of yarn off the website or from stores like Tuesday Morning where there is no one to wind the yarn for you, then it is worth it..otherwise your LYS can and should do it for you for free when you buy yarn from them.
I have tones of yarn from that trip and all of it is in Hanks so I have to wind it all..
I just have to figure out how to make the winder hold more yarn.. the papertowel roll works but I have to figure out how to attach it, cause I tried it and the speed made it fly off the winder.. hum.. gotta think...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I buy my yarn in hanks from Webs. They have a winder and swift there for you to use if you want to wind it, but they do not do it for you. I'd rather come home and do it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What size winder do you have? What if you used instead of a paper towel roll, use a roll from gift paper...sometimes they are a sturdier cardboard. and then used double sided carpet tape on the inside to hold it against the cone? That way it isn't permanent. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

mine is just a regular one. I guess the hanks I've gotten so far are not as big as the ones Nina has gotten. I haven't had an issue.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning ladies, Sounds like you have all been having a great chat, I also watch alot of project runway we get the US and Aus versions but I think we are a couple of seasons behind in the American one.
! have only heard of winders and swifts since I have been on KP as we mostly have balls Ihave only noticed a few hanks in the last couple of years in the store .Does it get into a tangled mess if you try to knit straight from the hank?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Tracy! Yes, the hanks can tangle easily if you knit from them. Best to wind them with a winder or by hand.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have been a bit intimidated of the Hanks when I have seem them.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

no need to be intimidated by them. They are not hard to handle.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barb are you enjoying your peaceful evening? It is evening isn't it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yes. actually it is bed time for me. I'm exhausted and i get to sleep in tomorrow....I hope!

I did enjoy this evening. Just watching tv with Mike and chatting at the Resort while working on my sock. My kind of night!

Goodnight Ladies....until tomorrow.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

goodnight.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I got my swift on Ebay many years back, and it is like the umbrella swifts only it sits on it's own little 'foot'-- no clamping to anything. You have to be gentle with it or it will tip over. It's wood and has already had to be repaired a few times. If it dies, I'm going to get one that I saw somebody and their husband made and sold. It was like an cross of wood with moveable pegs to accomodate different size hanks. It looked like it would work well and broke down for storage. I'll have to hunt that couple down when I need one.
> ...


Mine says "Made in Italy"... :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Yarn is so pretty in the hank! I don't wind them until I am ready to use them.

I looked up the Royal winder online and it sells for, at best, $50! I will be taking very good care of mine. I probably paid about $30 back in the dark ages when I bought it. It's still working great, smooth as silk. I noticed Royal also makes a jumbo sized winder. In all the years I have been knitting, I only needed a bigger winder ONCE. It was when I was winding up some hanks of Cascade Eco Wool. They are monstrously huge-- like two 100g balls of yarn! I had to cut and make two balls from each hank. I don't think I will need a bigger winder...

You absolutely can't knit from a hank. At least hand wind a ball with it before you start knitting.

I was outside with Luke, my son. We lit a pile of logs and had a grand bonfire, now that the temps are cool. It's so peaceful sitting around the fire and talking. Now to knit a little while before bed. Good night you chicks!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is the kind of swift I will buy when mine bites the dust...
http://www.etsy.com/listing/64035756/compact-portable-oak-yarn-swift?ref=sr_gallery_38&ga_includes%5B0%5D=tags&ga_search_query=yarn+swift&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The hanks I have are 400Grams each.. they are huge... and the ball winder I have is: knitpicks.. and its fine but not huge..

Bits, I like the idea of carpenters tape inside, will try that.. thanks...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I just saw on another thread that Joanne's is having a sale.. when I went to their website I saw that ball winders were 30% off.. so if anyone wants one.. now is the time to jump on it..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good Morning, I am using hubby's computer, mine is sick right now. Knitting...not carpenters tape....carpet tape...doubled sided. I will continue as I have been until I finish these socks. rainy day her so I should get alot of knitting done. Will try to check in. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> The hanks I have are 400Grams each.. they are huge... and the ball winder I have is: knitpicks.. and its fine but not huge..
> 
> Bits, I like the idea of carpenters tape inside, will try that.. thanks...


What yarn is that? That's about the size of the Eco Wool... I only had to buy 4 hanks to make my son a large jacket, with about half a hank left of each of the two colors. So actually about 3 hanks to make a big jacket for a man... Great yardage and yarn. Not expensive, either. I will used it again.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

The problem I had winding the super big balls was that it grew too wide and was snagging on the yarn guide that sticks out. I ended up having to cut the yarn (a sacriledge!) and make two balls out of one hank. It killed me to cut it. I think next time I will just take the big ball off the winder when it's full, and hand wind the rest of the yarn around it, rather than cut it. It makes a HUGE ball, tho.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I guess everyone's still sleeping... I'm heading out for a little while. My son is flying today.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. I'm getting a winder...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> This is the kind of swift I will buy when mine bites the dust...
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/64035756/compact-portable-oak-yarn-swift?ref=sr_gallery_38&ga_includes%5B0%5D=tags&ga_search_query=yarn+swift&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


Bonnie, this is the style that I have. It was listed as "amish" style when I bought it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Ok. I'm getting a winder...


Maybe they will be selling some at Rhinebeck. I have no idea what is being sold there, but I bet it's EVERYTHING!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning! I slept like a rock! Not as long as I had hoped, hubby woke me up. He hates it when I sleep in! But he let me sleep till 7:00 which is 2 hours longer than I had all week. so I'm good!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, I am back on my computer....it feels good to be home. Yes, I will look into those things after I accomplish what I have in front of me. Paid the monthly bills.....yea!! Free for the month. Now I am going to sit down and start knitting. Hubby wants me to finish the scarf first so I can send it to Nina...So off I go. Later Chicks..have fun today. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, I showered, clean and shiney even on my hiney! I colored my hair, now I can do what I dare!

It's raining cats and dogs! We are going to that BBQ late this afternoon. I hope it stops. BBQ is rain or shine. But it's really raining. Need to take a boat and umbrella! I guess there will be no bon-fire tonight. :-( one of my favorite parts of this BBQ is the HUGE bon-fire. These people are real "hicks". No offense to anyone, but they burn anything....including any old furniture anyone brings to get rid of! Kinda funny. We do have a blast. I've seen them throw old seats from a car in the fire. Crazy stuff!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, back to my sock. Working on the gusset decreases! Whoohoo!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I have one inch to go on the scarf, and then I am finished and mail to Knitting on Monday. Then my sock. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i've been working on my sock, i'm almost done decreasing the gusset, and knitting a square for knittingneedles. i hope you ladies are doing okay. i had a stomach virus the other nite. i'm starting to feel better now. my house is officially "spring cleaned" right now. i've been catching up with my knitting. after when i have the car (my husband is working now), i'm getting out of the house for a short while to check out joann's. i haven't been there since i moved. since i don't need any more yarn right now, i have a coupon to use maybe for another pr. of wooden dpns. plus i want to buy some material to make my kitchen curtains. actually, my whole house needs new curtains. but that will have to be alittle at a time, for my bills have to be paid. and the other things i need.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Morning everyone.

I wrote late last night that Joann's having a sale.. 30% off ball winders and 40% off yarn..

Maryrose. If you have a coupon too.. that is additional savings...

City, you wanted a ball winder, now is the time to go to Joann's and get it.. or get it online.. It was cheaper than I got mine and I thought I got a bargain...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW, Joann's has the swift and winders on sale. Great prices!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I saw the winder, two complaints...one had droppe3d it and it broke and no parts, the second complaint was that it only held 4 oz of yarn. What size is the correct one? Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

and so the inlaws are coming right now to talk to hubby about this birthday party if thier Dad. I'm trying to stay out of it, I'm still pissed!!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann
What has you pissed. I have been canning all day and am just now catching up with the board. What did I miss?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh it's a long story, Alberta!!! lol...

Barbara needs to let the siblings fight it out themselves...

and not get involved cause you all know.. that no matter how good you are, it will always be your fault in the end!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

AMEN!

they are in the dining room discussing the party, who will be invited and all that crap. I'm in the living room chatting with you ladies and working on my socks. I don't want anything to do with it. I don't want to make food, send invites, nothing.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Alberta, what have you been canning?

Knitting, I finished the scarf and wrote a small note to be included, and will mail that to you on monday. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Barb, ignore it, let your hubby handle it. He should have told them no. Can anyone answer my question about the size of the yarn winder. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey Alberta, what have you been canning?
> 
> Knitting, I finished the scarf and wrote a small note to be included, and will mail that to you on monday. Bits


Whoo!! I really hope the USPS gets it right now...

All this moving totally confused them... but I straightened it all out (I hope)...

You have my address???

Thanks so very much!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

OIC!! Well is this a new thing or something that has b een going on forever?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey, I did 7 quarts of stewed tomatoes and 11 pints of salsa. I never know how hot it is going to be. I just choose the peppers and chop. My kids love it so it makes great gifts. At least they say they love it. Who really knows?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

it's been going on for a while, a couple of weeks. I've got enough crap on my plate with my own family....not going to handle theirs too!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good girl. Enough is enough. Speaking of your family, how are things with them?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Oh, Barb, ignore it, let your hubby handle it. He should have told them no. Can anyone answer my question about the size of the yarn winder. Thank you for all your help.


From what I know...

Depends on your usual yarns.. If they are normal hanks then Joann's has one that had 5 stars ... so I would go with that one.. it looks the most like mine..

Almost anyone who complained complained about the metal holder on the side of the winder.. I don't like to use it at all..
I would rather hold the yarn in one hand and crank with the other while the yarn is on a swift or back of swivel chair.. and go slowly so that it doesn't screw up..

http://knitting-yarn.knitpicks.com/search?w=ball%20winder

The first one.. knitpicks one..is the one I have, it's now 19.99 I paid more than that.. I thought I paid 29.99.

I like it. It runs smooth, you just have to keep an eye out that it doesnt wind under the plate. but I am beginning to get the hang of it and believe it's because of the angle of my dangle!!(lol).. because once I raise my hand with the yarn in it.. it goes back to normal and winds lovely!!

maybe Joanns is larger...

The hanks I have are huge, I had no idea when I purchased them that they were so big until I saw the same yarn in LYS and it was puny.. I realized I purchased enough of one yarn to make 6 sweaters.. lol

SO not yet sure how I am going to wind them.. Bonnie says to cut them.. but it is sacrilegious to do so, I agree.

So I am looking for ways to extend the tube part to hold more yarn...

we will see...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tonight is a fundraiser at church I have to go and help out. But I am trying to catch up here. Blink and you miss pages and pages.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey pals.....Do I need a ball winder AND a swift??


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Not if you haven't missed them yet!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I have neither. I used loving hands while I had them, now alone I put yarn on chair back. Really miss those loving hands.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

And all the rest.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I would start with the ball winder. Then get a swift. But you can use either with or without the other. I have both, and use both, and love both.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta, I don't know. I have all of this sock yarn that needs to be put into balls...I can either hand wind and put it in a container to bop around when I pull the yarn or invest in a swift and a winder to make into pull from the center balls (or cakes). Have to think about it. Susan

I also canned to matoes this summer and froze some. I don't usually make stewed tomatoes with peppers because it means alonger process time..and this summer it was so hot. Right now my plants are loaded with green ones and I go out every day and pick ones that are just turning with a touch of color. So we will have tomatoes from the garden up until november. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Let me show you what I mean by huge..

Here is an example of (what I think are the same weight yarns)..

Or very similar...

the guy in the middle!! I HAVE 2 OF THEM!!!

What can I do with so much??? I have others that are very similar..

I had no idea about yardage or grams when I purchased all of this...

now I know some more...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Lordy..I keep messing up with my typos. Ok, I am now going to start working on my sock again..I have 1 1/2 inches before I start the heel.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Oh lead me to it, just what I need, just me and my needles and some sock yarn.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG! what yarn is that Nina!

I LOVE THE COLORS! What is the weight? sock, dk, worsted?

Where the hell did you find that big of a hank?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes Bits you are so lucky. And I have a great recipe for a green tomato relish that is so good. This year I made zucchini relish for a change. Ask myself why I can so much stuff since I am alone, BUT I enjoy it and enjoy sharing.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I do too. Alberta even with the two of us I don't really need to, but like you said I enjoy it. Now this year I have pickled green tomatoes. Most folks in the south have never heard of that..but you can find them in the delis up north.. So I did some of that. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

it all sounds yummy to me. Wish I lived close to you ladies, I'd invite myself over for sampling!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I still have 2 bushels of apples and a couple bags of pears. Then unless I do some corn I will be done for the year


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann
You would be more than welcome. I raised a bug family and could always add another cup of something for a guest.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What are you going to do with the apples and pears....apple sauce..what about drying some of the pears for baking?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What are you going to do with the apples and pears....apple sauce..what about drying some of the pears for baking?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> OMG! what yarn is that Nina!
> 
> I LOVE THE COLORS! What is the weight? sock, dk, worsted?
> 
> Where the hell did you find that big of a hank?


Told you.. I have two of them... I think it's sock yarn.. I got them and many more... so much I don't have a clue what to do with them all.. (I am going to paste pix from time to time and ask you guys what to do with stuff, cause I don't have a clue)

I think it's sock or fingerling yarn..

I got them in Buenos Aries in Argentina last year on a cruise.. I had no idea there was going to be such a fantastic store.. and I paid Bupkas!!! (nothing for them)

I think that whole hank was about $4...

I just purchased a small yard counter and I am going to figure out the yardage on these things, so that when I look for patterns I can do it according to the yardage...

(I also think, that once I do it.. someone is gonna get some in the Christmas swap!!)..

I am nuts... going into a store without speaking the language (there was a sweet girl who spoke some english) and not knowing what I was doing... but I did get beautiful stuff.. I went for the pretty not practical!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry about the double posting..I don't even know how I did that. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, that multi yarn is too beautiful for words. Even if you did nothing with it...it is just gorgeous just to look at. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I have the heel instructions on a you tube thing using magical loop. So tomorrow when hubby is at church I sould be ready to do it. Bits.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I still have 2 bushels of apples and a couple bags of pears. Then unless I do some corn I will be done for the year


Do you guys have a cider press?

We made a trip up to Vancouver Island in Canada a number of years ago during the fall and the people we stayed with sent us to someone who pressed apples into cider.. OMG that was the best apple cider ever...

I wish I could have a veggie garden.. but in Arizona I can't even grow herbs.. you turn around and they are dead!!! Can't wait to get to Florida.. everything grows in Florida....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, Pickled Green Tomatoes.. brings back your deli years up in NY... 

Love Pickled Green Tomatoes.. 

2nd Ave Deli serves them gratis when you sit down at a table..

LOVE THEM!!!

YUM....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Gosh Alberta can make sauce, cidar, jellies, dried apples, canned apples and pears. Lots of good things for the winter. It always makes you feel good when you look at your pantry and see all of the pretty jars. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I love them too. I am perfecting my recipe. Right now trying to adjust the vinegar. I have the dill, cripness down. When you bite into it..you think you ar at the deli. I can't find them down here. Now I have not used garlic. I may try one jar with some garlic and see how that works and mustard seed.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG! it all sounds so good. I think I need to do a road trip, stopping at everyone's house collecting your can goods!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, it is not that hard. Don't even have to have a garden...you can purchase everything from farmer's markets...even green tomatoes.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting how many ozs of yarn can you wind on your winder?

Girls tonight since it is cool...meatloaf with tomatoes, mashed potatoes and a salad. What is everyone else fixing?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara, count me in.. I am on my way!!!! All those beautiful colors lined up in those mason jars all the same size.. how beautiful..

You guys should take a pix of your pantry and show us.. at least we can feast with our eyes!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Mine needs to be straightened out..Ther last moth, I basically have been just tossing stuff in. I had a double door deep closet with the washing and dryer in it. I turned that into the pantry with shelves of course...so it is great, now that I have a laundry room.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

How funny.. we were talking about cider presses and the ads that keep popping up are for different presses ... who knew there were so many.. the cheapest is $23.90


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicks...I am off to start prepping everything for meatloaf. Later...keep up your spirits.Barb...stay strong. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

LOL,, Barbara I would say.. .Stay out of sight!!! lol...

I love meatloaf.. slice me a piece!!! Meatloaf, mashed potatoes gravy... I'm in heaven!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey, applesauce, apple butter and just plain canned pears.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Me me! I want so meatloaf too! One of my favorite! Next to turkey and stuffing lol

How is everyone today? I had to catch up a bit. We went to bj's for some pampers and stuff. 

For dinner tonight i'm making arroz blanco, pollo guisado and tostones with a slice of aguacate. ( white rice, chicken stew, fried plantains and avocado) YUMMMMM

I'm going to wait on the winder and see what they have in Rhinebeck. I did go to AC moore to see what they have today.... they don't carry a winder. I have no clue where Joanns is located up here. If I still don't find one, I'm going to look on ebay...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Alberta, YUMMY on the pears! I looooove pears.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

It all sounds so good. I think I have told you my apt. is so small that I sleep in my sewing room. WELL!! Now it is also my pantry. I found some plastic shelves that sit up on one end of my sewing table. But don't despair. I still have room for my stash and my sewing machines (yes plural) I would give up my bed before I give up my sewing/pantry. LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey city!! Just go to Joanns online. They are on special with an extra 15 % off. I looked.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey city!! Just go to Joanns online. They are on special with an extra 15 % off. I looked.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oops!! double talking again


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Me me! I want so meatloaf too! One of my favorite! Next to turkey and stuffing lol
> 
> How is everyone today? I had to catch up a bit. We went to bj's for some pampers and stuff.
> 
> ...


Don't go to ebay.. You should go to Knitpicks.. the one I have is now $19.99 the cheapest I have seen!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. Thank you dears! I'm gonna check it out right now.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Ok, I showered, clean and shiney even on my hiney! I colored my hair, now I can do what I dare!
> 
> It's raining cats and dogs! We are going to that BBQ late this afternoon. I hope it stops. BBQ is rain or shine. But it's really raining. Need to take a boat and umbrella! I guess there will be no bon-fire tonight. :-( one of my favorite parts of this BBQ is the HUGE bon-fire. These people are real "hicks". No offense to anyone, but they burn anything....including any old furniture anyone brings to get rid of! Kinda funny. We do have a blast. I've seen them throw old seats from a car in the fire. Crazy stuff!


Yikes, hopefully not while you are all sitting around it. That stuff gives off some toxic fumage... :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> AMEN!
> 
> they are in the dining room discussing the party, who will be invited and all that crap. I'm in the living room chatting with you ladies and working on my socks. I don't want anything to do with it. I don't want to make food, send invites, nothing.


Well, seeing as how you feed the man 365 nights a year, it's their turn with the party food.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Really miss those loving hands.
> And all the rest.


Sweet... I take it that was your husband? How long ago did you lose him?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Let me show you what I mean by huge..
> 
> Here is an example of (what I think are the same weight yarns)..
> 
> ...


I would wind that ball as big as you can on your winder, then carefully remove it and finish winding the rest of the hank around it by hand. It will look like a ginormous hand wound ball until you knit down to the part you did on your winder (the flat bottomed "cake".) That's what I'm going to do next time I wind a hank of EcoWool, which is about that size too. Something like 800 yards!

What yarn is that? :shock:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's what I did with the other one.. I wound it on the winder until it couldn't do it anymore and then I wounded it by hand..

Yeah, exactly.. it's huge..

Got it in Argentina.. about $4 each hank.. have 2 of them..

Any ideas what to do with it?

Have tons others to figure out what to do with... so I will be asking...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I do too. Alberta even with the two of us I don't really need to, but like you said I enjoy it. Now this year I have pickled green tomatoes. Most folks in the south have never heard of that..but you can find them in the delis up north.. So I did some of that. Bits


_Are you KIDDING me???_ Fried green tomatoes are totally Southern cuisine... My daughter had to have them at her wedding reception, on the Southern table. Have you not seen the movie of that title? I don't know anyone down here who doesn't know many things to do with a green tomato.

Bitsey, if I'd had a drink in my mouth it would have been coming out my nose!

(You just don't live far enough south...)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

no its PICKLED GREEN TOMATOES not fried..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> no its PICKLED GREEN TOMATOES not fried..


She just said green tomatoes. Fried is one of many things you can do with them. They are so yummy, too!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > no its PICKLED GREEN TOMATOES not fried..
> ...


Oh, you're right. She did say pickled.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bits, the 4 oz. of yarn on a regular ball winder sounds about right, that's the size of a good-sized skein. You can wind bigger if you need to, but probably not quite 8 oz. My 8 oz. skeins got messy after I had wound about 6 oz. of them. Next time I will finish with hand winding, like i described to Knitting.

It's not often you are going to find hanks bigger than 4 oz.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I've never had green tomatoes in any form. lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Sewbiz! I meant to ask Alberta the same question, bc I noticed. I didn't dare though. 

Alberta do you have anyone to keep you company?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

City you haven't tried green tomatoes cause you live in the CITY!!!lol...

But if you ever want to try the best pickled green tomatoes and of course corn beef or pastrami... go to 


2nd Avenue Deli..

33rd and 3rd!!!

YUM YUM YUM YUM YUM no other deli is half as good as this one..

and their mushroom barley soup is to die for!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

No love, just my friends here and a few church buddies.



citynenanyc said:


> Hi Sewbiz! I meant to ask Alberta the same question, bc I noticed. I didn't dare though.
> 
> Alberta do you have anyone to keep you company?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I think I have run out of the best guys in the world,(2 is all I get) so content with canning, cooking, knitting and quilting. And grandkids and great grandkids. Don't see them much but I can love them from afar.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

My husband died in 2001, and my other love died nearly 2 years ago.


Sewbizgirl said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Really miss those loving hands.
> ...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

As long as you're happy and ok. We will keep you as much company as possible. Sure sounds like you're pretty busy with your crafts.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> My husband died in 2001, and my other love died nearly 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> Sewbizgirl said:
> ...


I am so sorry... It's hard enough to go through that once... but twice! You were blessed to get two great men, tho. :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Alberta is also a quilter! She's done some fabulous stuff...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, meatloaf is in the oven. Sewbiz, lord sugar, my mama was from Wrens, Ga., sure did know what to do with green tomatoes..just did not pickle them. Knitting 2nd Ave. Deli...I thought that closed up when Abe died. I have their cookbook. yum!! Alberta, you just get your tiny hinny down here to Virginia...you can live down here near me. We would have a good time. So, what is Barb up to? have we heard what the in-laws and hubby are going to do? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Wow..alberta good for you. Ok, so that 4 oz winder is a good size. That is good to know. Wish me luck tomorrow...sock time. Bits.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

There are so many things about love that come to mind. I hope to find a love to remember forever. 


Nina can you believe I've never been to 2nd ave deli?!! I thought they were closed... really. I worked briefly for an israeli advertising agency I remember they'd want to order but it was closed. We would order from another place... Mendy's.... if i remember correctly.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

On my way to church doings. Will check in when I return. Hugz


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

There is also Russ and Daughters. I don't know about sandwiches, but they have good fish(white fish) and good meats.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

And Katz............ YUMMMMMMOOOOO!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Katz's Deli...one of the best. Do not like fatty pastrami though. The bowl of pickles onthe table..that gets me every time. When I was 4 years old..in Brooklyn, my mother would give me a note and a certain amount of money and tell me to walk to the deli on the corner. She would stand on the roof and watch. I would walk in with my note, now this is when the pickles were in barrels in the deli. I was very little I would put my hands on the rim and try to look over, The owner would get his tongs and reach down and pull oull a well-done baby pickle and send me on my way with my order and my pickle. Too bad you can't do that now. The order was always bagels, lox, and cream cheese. Yum


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey all, meatloaf is in the oven. Sewbiz, lord sugar, my mama was from Wrens, Ga., sure did know what to do with green tomatoes..just did not pickle them. Knitting 2nd Ave. Deli...I thought that closed up when Abe died. I have their cookbook. yum!! Alberta, you just get your tiny hinny down here to Virginia...you can live down here near me. We would have a good time. So, what is Barb up to? have we heard what the in-laws and hubby are going to do? Bits


WELL Ladies, they reopened in a different location.. His son actually reopened it a number of years ago.. same exact type of deal...

After Abe died they kinda went into hibernation but then reopened about 2 3 years ago..

33rd and 3rd...

I even have the number in my phone...

When I lived in the City that was my favorite place to eat on 2nd and 10th? or 11th? don't exactly remember.

better than Katz's or Carnegie or Star Deli...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> There are so many things about love that come to mind. I hope to find a love to remember forever.
> 
> Nina can you believe I've never been to 2nd ave deli?!! I thought they were closed... really. I worked briefly for an israeli advertising agency I remember they'd want to order but it was closed. We would order from another place... Mendy's.... if i remember correctly.


UGH Mendy's my nephew worked for him..

When you have Glatt Kosher (extreme Kosher) restaurant it is usually a carte blanche to serve whatever crap you want, since your audience doesn't have much choice on where to eat.. so most Glatt Kosher restaurants are so very mediocre.

BUt because 2nd Ave Deli is just Kosher (Conservative Kosher) they have a larger cliente to make happy so way better food!

And now you see just how much of a foodie I am!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> There is also Russ and Daughters. I don't know about sandwiches, but they have good fish(white fish) and good meats.


YOu can buy the greatest white fish salad in Costco or Sams... Acme white fish salad...

OMG is that good stuff!!!

Katz's to me is way too salty...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Gus's Pickles were on Essex St in the Lower East Side forever.. They also just closed not too long ago.. but if you are ever in Margate Florida and go to Festival - a giant flea market, you will see Gus's Pickles still in the barrels... as you get nearer and nearer you can smell the pickling spices and garlic.. just yum!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Your Mom was smart standing on the roof watching you walk to the store.. That's a great system for allowing you to feel all grown up but at the same time watching over you...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I like the chopped white fish salad and the herring salad..that and a loaf of good rye bread, I am in heaven.


----------



## Sandrel (Aug 8, 2011)

I will check out Sam's. Sounds good


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Who in God's name would allow a four year old to walk to the corner? Not me. Not now. Maybe then. Also, on the other corner was a soda shop...you know a skinny shop with soda fountaIN...magazine racks along the other wall, two phone booths in the back and near the front ,candies where you could buy pennies worth and they were put into a bag. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Where is Sams?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www3.samsclub.com/clublocator/club_listing.aspx?mySearch=citystate&myCity=lancaster&myState=VA

Bits, here are Sam's Clubs in your area...

Can't remember if Costco or Sam's sells it..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

True, about letting 4 year olds walk.. times were very different then... today you won't let your kid sit outside in your own backyard without supervision


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sells what? white fish salad ?


----------



## Sandrel (Aug 8, 2011)

Way up here in Seattle ] We have Sams and Cosco near us but I spend less money at Sams.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sells what? white fish salad ?


Yes, the good stuff.. you can also find herring there too... herring in cream sauce or wine sauce..

Feel like home yet, bits?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

well to make a herring salad, I take the vita herring in the wine sauce and put it into the blender...perfect.

How did I wind up down here?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

When I was typing there was a huge space at the top...I probably hit one of those weird keys.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.costco.com/Warehouse/locator.aspx?cm_re=1_en-_-Top_Right_Nav1-_-Top_locations&topnav=&whse=BC&lang=en-US

Bits, just checked Costco is the one who sells it!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No, never will feel like home..it does not have the smell.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

In Seattle you have everything and it's all fresh from the sea.. you don't need a Costco or Sam's to get great fish!!!!

Love the food in Seattle.. and that Pike's Market.. is the best!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That would be great too. But I am here in Lancaster Va....home to the quiet watermen. If you want steamed blue crabs...right here baby. We are putting in the pots on monday for when the kids come on the weekend should have around 3 doz. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

NICE!! BITS. .what a meal.. like heaven all the time with fresh seafood all the time...

I so miss it!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, chicks with sticks...dinner time. Check in later good friends. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

He has finished his dinner and is now having dessert. Brownies. I made a 9x9 pan..he had me divide into 6 pieces. I don't eat them..why, rather have a pickle. Anywho, going to my chair hollar when someone is here. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just a quick check...looking for Sewbiz...she was here awhile ago, but we were talking deli food. Oh, dear, I sure hope she comes back...maybe they had a big date tonight. I am here...hollar at me. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya! checking in! finished that purple tam/hat thingamajig.... not happy with it. Maybe I'll wear it in the shower LOL

So i mentioned I have that really yummy araucania yarn. 5 different colors....... 1 skein each. Can't decide what to do with it. Has anyone used this yarn yet?

Gonna post a pic..


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Katz's Deli...one of the best. Do not like fatty pastrami though. The bowl of pickles onthe table..that gets me every time. When I was 4 years old..in Brooklyn, my mother would give me a note and a certain amount of money and tell me to walk to the deli on the corner. She would stand on the roof and watch. I would walk in with my note, now this is when the pickles were in barrels in the deli. I was very little I would put my hands on the rim and try to look over, The owner would get his tongs and reach down and pull oull a well-done baby pickle and send me on my way with my order and my pickle. Too bad you can't do that now. The order was always bagels, lox, and cream cheese. Yum


When I was a young girl we frequented Katz's deli,I can still smell the place if I close my eyes! Yummy! I love a good corned beef on rye,and those pickles and special mustard.Oh,yeah and a glass of tea,do you remember that?Or Brown's celery soda?Nothing at all like that place in Pennsylvania...only place that I can get decent lox and bagels is Wegmans in Allentown.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Loves those mustards. City, is that sock yarn? or is that a worsted weight? The colors are beautiful. I love the brightness and richness of the colors. Tell me what they are. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Just a quick check...looking for Sewbiz...she was here awhile ago, but we were talking deli food. Oh, dear, I sure hope she comes back...maybe they had a big date tonight. I am here...hollar at me. Bits


I'm checking in periodically... I didn't have anything to add to the deli convo, since I'm not a new yawka... The closest I've ever lived to it was Westport Ct. for three years during high school. Didn't go into NYC but maybe 3 times. So you were talking Greek to me...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

They're Araucania Nature Cotton. It says Bulky..... looks like it's thick and thin. Needle size 8-10.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

And Thanks  I got them at Tuesday Morning! LOL Finally went last week.....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hiya! checking in! finished that purple tam/hat thingamajig.... not happy with it. Maybe I'll wear it in the shower LOL
> 
> So i mentioned I have that really yummy araucania yarn. 5 different colors....... 1 skein each. Can't decide what to do with it. Has anyone used this yarn yet?
> 
> Gonna post a pic..


Nice yarn... was that the cotton or was it a bulky wool? Single skeins will always make good hats...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

oh my... we'r almost at 300... lol In like a week right??


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Nevermind City... your answer crossed cyberspace with my question.

When I look at those cottons I think of the big slouchy tams that are popular. They take more yarn than a regular hat, so I don't know if the one skein would do it. I made my daughter one with Lamb's Pride, with tons of yarn to spare, but it's a smaller gauge (worsted) and has 190 yards in a skein. But I only used about half or a bit more. Want to see the hat?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes I want to see the hat. City is that their Pima cotton? Because I have 3 hanks of that in a multi that has purple and lavendar in it and I do not know what to do with it. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sure! These say they have 106 yards...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey it just says it's 100% cotton. Raw yarn.... I'm gonna look into it more. let me see.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, the ones I have are 208 yds. and they say use 4 to 5 needles. Ok, mine say pima cotton


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's what I found: 
Same as the labe except my label says needle size 8-10.

-----------------

This is a smooth bulky yarn, thin / thick spinning, with soft texture and high quality.
Great for fast projects, this 100% cotton yarn gives even more beautiful options for your creations. 

Fiber Content : 100% Cotton. 
Counts : 1.100 N.M. 
Yardage per Skein : 105 yd. / 100 mt. 
Weight per skein : +/- 100 gr. 
Gauge : 13 st. / 4" 
Needle Size : 5 - 6 US. / 9 - 8 UK


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Here's what I found:
> Same as the labe except my label says needle size 8-10.
> 
> -----------------
> ...


Hmmm... not sure if that's enough for an oversized hat. I guess you'd just have to look for a pattern for bulky and see what the yarn requirements are.

It took FOREVER for my pictures to load-- 5 minutes each, no lie! If you back up you will see the pictures of the hat. It's so pretty I want to make some more.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, yours is alittle thicker than mine..I get 18 sts to the inch. How about a real nice striped summer sweater?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OH WOW!! Very nice! Man i wish i could knit like you!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, wow I love that hat...it is beautiful. Oh my goodness it is gorgeous!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tell me where to find the pattern...I love it. I will go and buy it in a heartbeat. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't mind using all the colors.  you should see what i'm wearing! hahahaha My pants have yellow, orange red, green, white, burgundy, mustard.... my tank top is hot pink and my tshirt is a vintage brown with this vintag'ey type picture on the front saying something about arizona LOL 

I'm a little eclectic... at least when I'm home. I go to work mostly in all black... so easy to get dressed in the morning.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes! What Bits said Pleease!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Tell me where to find the pattern...I love it. I will go and buy it in a heartbeat. Bits


Better yet... it's FREE at Wooly Wormhead's blog.
http://www.woollywormhead.com/meret/


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Lamb's Pride has that little bit of mohair in with the wool, so it made a really rich-looking hat. I have tons more colors of that yarn, too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Now don't tell me 'go away satan' for showing it to you! Not my fault if you start something else...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Gotta run so the hubster can have the computer. Maybe I'll get some scarf knit.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, well, I put that link on my favorites...hope it works later. Bits . Dear lord, I have so much stuff to knit..I don't know whether or not I will live that long!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey sewbiz, I finished my scarf. Yea!!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I've seen it, but I haven't bought that yarn yet. I went to a place downtown to buy yarn. The owner.... VERY nice. Very artistic. I mentioned to her that I had made a headband and crocheted a border of mohair it was very nice.... she kind of laughed and said i shouldn't do that again.. It's itchy. So i kind of stayed away from the mohair stuff, but i loooove it. I want an all white hat one day with the scarf.  not an itchy one, i nice soft one. I don't know all the fibers yet.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Use an angora mix...gives you that fuzzy fluffy look and soft as butter....bunny fur., I think.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm gonna look some up. THank you!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

What about a log cabin blanket for mia?

http://www.masondixonknitting.com/archives/2004_02.

scroll down and you will see what I mean...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I was away, watching a tear jerker movie.. .called a little piece of heaven with Kate Hudson... boy I cried... so sad and lovely at the same time.. a real Chick flick!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

ooh That's a great idea too!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Haven't seen it. Will look it up. My fav tear jerker is PS I Love You


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

City, did you find the angora yarn? Knitpics has it, plus lots of other places...google.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting did you ever see the movie Once upon A time In the West or Once upon a time in America...incredible movies....so very sad. And most likely true in the history part. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, dear friends, almost 10 PM...time for my chair and to watch Two Fat Ladies...Jennifer and Clarissa. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I think so sounds familiar...got to look it up and see if its what I remember....

It's great that you finished the scarf... I have tons of work to do still..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, dear friends, almost 10 PM...time for my chair and to watch Two Fat Ladies...Jennifer and Clarissa. Bits


I love 2 fat ladies.. what a hoot.. and they never take their rings off and don't really think about sanitation.. but its funny and they make alot of people happy with their cooking and driving around on the bike and sidecar...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I was curious to see how many people have tuned into the resort...

4370 / 30328

So we have had 4370 posts and 30,328 people check us out.. how come people check us out and very seldom comment?? Except us??? Interesting..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am still here....maybe we are boring to them.....we kind of have a conversation going on all of the time..and if you just popped in it isn't that you would feel left out, you would feel as though you were intruding. Have you ever popped in to the Tea party? Same thing. They are just like us they have their own thing going...they swap recipes, and just chatting . But if pop over and try to join in....it is as if they do not see you. I think we are more welcoming but it is still the same. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know you have seen those movies...The western starred C. Cardinale, Bronson, James Mason, Henry Fonda plus all the italian actors. The second movies was about the Jewish mob in the tenns and twenties. It was robert De Niro or who is the other one...you know. It was really good. Reminded me of my great-aunt's deli/soda shop. marble tables black and white floors. Lord I hear the music and I can start up with the tears. Bits..off to me chair.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Uh oh! That turquoise hank i have is NOT an araucania yarn! Omgoodness! Its called queensland collection pima fresca! 

How did you know bitsey!? Lol 

This one is us8 and 145 yards.... 

Ive been winding hanks so i got detoured lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina i think the view counts includes our views and refreshing lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Aftenoon all, I finally read al the pages and you have all gone to bed. We put our clocks forward this morning so I slept in and lounged around before coming on line. 
I love all your food talk especially since most of what I know of what you are talking about comes from the movies haha.
Alberta I would love your tomato pickle and zucchini relish recipes if you could share them as well as the fried green tomatoes sewbiz( one of my favourite books and Movies)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Of course it does.. but 30K?? that's alot..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol ive hit refresh like 4 times just now.... first one was nothing... then i saw trasaras msg... i thought something was up and hit refresh again then your msg showed hit refresh again to see if there was more hehehe


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

All done! Wound all 5 hanks! 

Sweet dreams!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

good for you..sleep well!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey sewbiz, I finished my scarf. Yea!!!!!!


I wish I could say that, too. Mine is so boring. I really don't enjoy scarves. They are just endless swatches. But for the troops... Wish I could get it together to knit more scarves, but I think the rest of what I send will be hats.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I've seen it, but I haven't bought that yarn yet. I went to a place downtown to buy yarn. The owner.... VERY nice. Very artistic. I mentioned to her that I had made a headband and crocheted a border of mohair it was very nice.... she kind of laughed and said i shouldn't do that again.. It's itchy. So i kind of stayed away from the mohair stuff, but i loooove it. I want an all white hat one day with the scarf.  not an itchy one, i nice soft one. I don't know all the fibers yet.


The fluffy thing I am knitting is mohair. It's a really nice one tho, mostly mohair (goat), a little wool, and a little nylon. Very soft. The mohairs with acrylic (synthetic mohair) are rougher. Some will itch, some won't. You can tell by holding it to your neck and/or cheek.

I can't do angora at all-- can't even knit with it. It' makes my nose go crazy. Even if it never comes in contact with my nose, it feels like I have something tickling my nose. It's so weird, because we raised rabbits for years and their actual fur never bothered me at all. I guess angora rabbits are different tho-- have different fur. I must be allergic. It's very soft, if you you can tolerate it.

People don't believe I am allergic to alpaca, either. I can wear wool all day long, but alpaca makes me itch like crazy. It's a huge fallacy that if you are allergic to wool you can wear alpaca instead. OR that people are not allergic to alpaca. Not so, for me. I even had some woman (who raised alpacas) on this site argue with me that I was NOT allergic to alpaca-- could not be, not possible... What a nerd.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Haven't seen it. Will look it up. My fav tear jerker is PS I Love You


_A Walk To Remember_ will rip your heart out and stomp that sucker flat... Also _Marley and Me_... the ending. Ditto for the ending of _My Dog Skip_. Get the kleenex box ready.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I am still here....maybe we are boring to them.....we kind of have a conversation going on all of the time..and if you just popped in it isn't that you would feel left out, you would feel as though you were intruding. Have you ever popped in to the Tea party? Same thing. They are just like us they have their own thing going...they swap recipes, and just chatting . But if pop over and try to join in....it is as if they do not see you. I think we are more welcoming but it is still the same. Bits


It is kind of hard to jump in when we have been chatting for 4000 posts... Most newbies are commenting on post #1, which we have moved WAY beyond... I barely even remember what we were "pretending" way back then.

Dreamweaver was with us for a while in the beginning. We haven't heard from her in a while! Nor Dissi lately...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Aftenoon all, I finally read al the pages and you have all gone to bed. We put our clocks forward this morning so I slept in and lounged around before coming on line.
> I love all your food talk especially since most of what I know of what you are talking about comes from the movies haha.
> Alberta I would love your tomato pickle and zucchini relish recipes if you could share them as well as the fried green tomatoes sewbiz( one of my favourite books and Movies)


Hi Trasara,

Fried green tomatoes couldn't be simpler... Just slice some green tomatoes about 1/4" thick, heat some oil in the skillet, then dunk the tomatoes in a milk/egg mixture and then in some flour/salt/pepper mixture and fry to golden brown. Flip halfway through. Gotta eat them HOT. Sooooooo good! I'm not a fried food type person, but I will eat these every once in a blue moon, for a special occasion. There's a bar in Memphis where you can order them as an appetizer...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Well, as usual I'm talking to the air... Everyone has gone to TV or bed, so I will too. Hope you all have a nice, restful Sunday tomorrow.

'Night Chicks...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

There are quite a few who have come in and then out never to return.. 
No biggie, I love the women on this site.. all of us!!

We are a great bunch and one day we must have some sort of get together and meet...

Knit whatever you like... it's all good as you well know..

I wasn't expecting a tear jerker.. really wasn't in the mood which just made me cry the more...

Saw Marley and Me (of course).. and I think I saw A walk to remember.. I try not to remember the movies I see so that if I see them again, I will be surprised !!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I was here!!  everyone always leaves me!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks sewbiz I will definately make those,A dumb question just to check green tomatoes are unripe tomatoes or are they an actually a tomato that is only green even when ripe???
Also I cannot bare to have alpaca on my skin either I thought it would be ok but it makes me itch....

I am a big sook and cry at anything I always need my tissues. When I saw finding neverland I was sobbing and snorting in the cinema I waited til everyone had left I was so embarrassed.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Trasara, I will look up my recipes later today. I have been awake since about 1:30 a.m. so finally just got up and turned on the computer. What better way to spend my "sleepless" time. That is what I love about KP. There is always someone to talk to. When I left last night I was caught up with the posts, but when I got back I was several pages behind. But now am caught up again. 
Talk to you later.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi ladies... Going to be traveling again, so try not to add too many pages for me to catch up on, lol

The ladies loved the necklaces...and I wish I could figure out how to post a photo from my iPhone so I could show you what one did with the black and a silver cross pendent! Such fun....

But some did struggle so much, I forget being crafty is really a gift... And some really envy us who can pick up on handcrafts so easily ...

Thank goodness I had two who were really talented and were able to see it, do it, and then help me help the group


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Where you headed SBG? Hope you have a great day no matter where.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

We are a talkative bunch. I blinked and 6 pages flew by.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Biloxi... Gotta go pack now... Be happy an keep knitting


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

see if this works....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Goodnight all tomorrow is a public hol here so hopefully I will be on for a chat.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Green tomato relish
4 quarts peeled and chopped green tomatoes (about 32 tomatoes)
2 quarts chopped cabbage (about 1 large head)
2 C. chopped sweet green peppers (about 4 small)
1 C. chopped onion (about one med)
1/2 C. salt 
1- 1/2 C. brown sugar
1T celery seed
1T prepared horseradish
4-1/2 C. vinegar
Combine veggies in large bowl. Sprinkle with salt. Let stand 3 or 4 hours.Drain, rinse and drain thoroughly. Combine sugar, spices, horseradish and vinegar in pot. Simmer15 minutes.Add veggies and bring to a boil. Put into hot jars. Leave 1/4" headspace. Remove air bubbles. Put on 2 piece lids and process in boiling water bath for 10 minutes

Zucchini relish
2 C. chopped zucchini
1 C. chopped onion
1/2 C. chopped green pepper
1/2 C. chopped sweet red pepper
2T. salt
1 1/4 C. sugar
1 t. celery seed
1t. mustard seed.
1 C. cider vinegar
Combine veggies, sprinkle with salt. Cover with cold water. Let stand 2 hours. Drain, rinse and drain thorougly. Combine remaining ingredients in a large saucepot. Bring to a boil. Add vegetables and simmer 10 minutes. Pack hot relish in hot jars.
1/4" headspace. Seal with 2 piece lids and process in water bath for 10 minutes after bringing to a boil.

Trasara, here is my zucchini and also green tomato relish. Good luck. You will love it. You will likely have to translate the measurements. I don't know what you use.



trasara said:


> Goodnight all tomorrow is a public hol here so hopefully I will be on for a chat.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all...chilly morning on the east coast. 51 degrees outside, but I am sure Barb is have it alittle cooler. Knitting day, having leftovers for dinner so no major cooking hope to get my sock done enough to start the heel...scares me to death. Ok, be back off to do the hair so I don't frighten hubby and the cat. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG...i can't believe how much reading I just had to do to catch up! You girls were a chatty bunch for sure! LOL

Let's see....the inlaws and hubby found thier way to planning a party (small) for FIL but when I looked at the notes (so nosey I am) looks like a lot of it is on Hubby. Oh well, he did it. He did get into a nasty argument with his older sister. She can be such a bitch and wants her way all the time. She's making suggestions like champaign toasts, limo and crap like that. We are talking about a woman who doesn't have a pot to piss in and she won't have she share of the money when the time comes to pay, and she wants all this fancy crap. I just sat in my chair knitting my sock and snickering to myself.

The BBQ was fantastic. The Bon-fire was crazy as usual. So much fun. I was freezing, everything was so damp and the cooler weather seeps into my bones. I had 5 layers on and was still cold. Thank God for those crazy fire people as they kept the bonfire huge and I sat close to it for the warmth. Was funny how people were backing away from it's heat and I was moving towards it for the heat. LOL I live in the wrong state!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Susan. Today is just starting to dry up. The sun JUST came out. Hoping it stays out. Laundry day today, knitting of course, and I'm making homemade veggie/beef soup for dinner tonight. Yummy! I picked up some really nice fresh made bread to go with it. Mouth waters just thinking of it.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Count me in! It's lovely!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> There are quite a few who have come in and then out never to return..
> No biggie, I love the women on this site.. all of us!!
> 
> We are a great bunch and one day we must have some sort of get together and meet...
> ...


Nina, you have no idea how much I want us all to get together. I'm willing to drive where ever I need to. I love you ladies!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I would imagine it would be difficult for Tracy. She's so far away. :-(


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, i'm off to get the laundry started.
Back in a little bit to check if anyone else is up and running.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Almost time to start making bread...but I will wait until it gets abit colder. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Thanks sewbiz I will definately make those,A dumb question just to check green tomatoes are unripe tomatoes or are they an actually a tomato that is only green even when ripe???
> Also I cannot bare to have alpaca on my skin either I thought it would be ok but it makes me itch....
> 
> I am a big sook and cry at anything I always need my tissues. When I saw finding neverland I was sobbing and snorting in the cinema I waited til everyone had left I was so embarrassed.


Oh yes, that's another one... one box of kleenexes, at least!

Green tomatoes are fully grown but not yet ripened. Same tomatoes, just picked earlier. :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

My kids used to make me feel stupid for crying at movies, now they just expect it and sometimes cry too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So... good morning everyone! Will check back in this afternoon, just heading out the door...


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Well, it looks like I stumbled onto a wonderful chat room - may I join in on your discussions? I don't watch Project Runway, but I do like to cook! Do you all have any ideas of what happened to the swap? Hooknneedler finally read my note that i got my Sept. swap, but nothing since then.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Laniey, don't know have not heard a thing and I have not received my swap. Not even thinking about it anymore. Bits


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

I guess that is what I should do to. I did get my Sept. Swap. It was fun while it lasted - of course I always got my swap gift.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Did not get Sept. and I do not think I will participate anymore. I have too much todo and think about before Christmas. I have my socks, never-ending sweater, I have to make 3 zippered tote bags, 3 special pillow cases for the little boys and would like to have at least another pair of socks done. No time or engery for general swaps. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, laundry started, well on the way actually, second load is in. The soup is on! Gotta let it simmer all day.....I love it! House is starting to smell wonderful. Time to knit!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb, that is what I love about cool weather..putting good things in a large pot and simmering all day making the house smell good. Yum Maybe next week I will make bread. Too bad you are not closer, I would give you the other loaf. My recipe makes two loaves, I have tried freezing, it just does not taste the same, so I give it away. Bits...

It is a Challah brad.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Some home made chicken soup sounds great! Do you make your bread from scratch or do you use a bread machine?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

From scratch..don't have a bread machine.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

How wonderful, I've never mastered baking bread. I do love to eat it though!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It rally isn't hard if you find a really good recipe.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've never made bread, by hand or by machine. I love fresh baked bread! I am not a baker, don't care for it, but love to eat it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Hi ladies... Going to be traveling again, so try not to add too many pages for me to catch up on, lol
> 
> The ladies loved the necklaces...and I wish I could figure out how to post a photo from my iPhone so I could show you what one did with the black and a silver cross pendent! Such fun....
> 
> ...


First send the pix to your email.. then download it to your computer then post it!! There might be a bunch of different ways to do it.. But that's the way I do it!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, I think you have to enjoy doing it to be successful. Just like knitting or sewing you have to like what you are doing. Bits....Now it is raining outside and it is 52 degrees. Iv'e lit fragrant candles...they make ne cheery. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning to you knitting.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Nina! Good morning to you!

I love to cook Bitsey, no so much when it comes to baking. I don't know why, but it's true.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

There you go. Bits. Now, I make bread, but making cakes...not so much. I usually rely on box mixes. Easy


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Almost time to start making bread...but I will wait until it gets abit colder. Bits


YOU MAKE BREAD!!

I used to make bread all the time (every week) but haven't in forever... 
It's great therapy!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, now you have the chance...make a challah for friday night.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I would imagine it would be difficult for Tracy. She's so far away. :-(


We can all meet in Hawaii.. that's about half way for us all!!!

lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What Hawaii....halfway to what? I live in the middle between Florida and Maine......what Hawaii?! Most of us are here...you can just get your tushy over to the coast.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> My kids used to make me feel stupid for crying at movies, now they just expect it and sometimes cry too.


OMG! My son would be watching a movie with me and when he knew we were up to a teary part.. he would sit and look at me, waiting for the waterworks to start... he would literally stop looking at the movie and start looking at me!!!! he made me laugh and cry and want to smack him all at the same time!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey Barb, that is what I love about cool weather..putting good things in a large pot and simmering all day making the house smell good. Yum Maybe next week I will make bread. Too bad you are not closer, I would give you the other loaf. My recipe makes two loaves, I have tried freezing, it just does not taste the same, so I give it away. Bits...
> 
> It is a Challah brad.


Every Thursday evening I used to make Challah for the Sabbath.. Delis...

I miss the cold weather.. .Barbara and I should change places...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> It rally isn't hard if you find a really good recipe.


Do you have one??? My niece still makes Challah every week she also makes many for the women in her neighborhood (she is orthodox) I can get you her recipe if you want it..

Do you make french toast out of the left overs?????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Barb, that is what I love about cool weather..putting good things in a large pot and simmering all day making the house smell good. Yum Maybe next week I will make bread. Too bad you are not closer, I would give you the other loaf. My recipe makes two loaves, I have tried freezing, it just does not taste the same, so I give it away. Bits...
> ...


I can handle to heat better than the cold. I'm freezing already and it's only the 2nd of October!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love french toast. Can't eat much of it, but I love it!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Well, now you have the chance...make a challah for friday night.


Now I am just lazy!!!!!

My local Safeway has the best challah without having to make it..

I used to have the loaf pans for it.. etc..

Don't have diddly squat now!!!! Trying to get rid of things... and Do I really need to eat more bread??? lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thanks, but I have a really good recipe. I make bread pudding and french toast out of it....very filling. See, I don't eat the bread pudding, but hubby has a sweet tooth so he eats it. I have to wait, till he thinks he has lost weight, Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

What I have found out in my long life in food, is that you either have cooks or bakers, very seldom do you find people who do both, and if they do, they don't excel in both.. 

You're either a good cook or good baker but not both!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love bread pudding!!!! OMG


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hawaii, hmmmm, how do I drive there? LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Where I live is the land of Food Lion and Walmart. We do have a specialty food shop but that is it. The grocery stores sometimes offer their version...but not the same.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Thanks, but I have a really good recipe. I make bread pudding and french toast out of it....very filling. See, I don't eat the bread pudding, but hubby has a sweet tooth so he eats it. I have to wait, till he thinks he has lost weight, Bits


Good!!! YUM...

See I think Bits might be the exception to the rule I just posted!!!

Sounds like she is one hell of a cook and one hell of a baker...

We really need to go to her house for dinner one day!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hawaii, hmmmm, how do I drive there? LOL


Drive here and then we will car pool!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment...but not so. That is the end of my baking. Everything else is box mixes. I just happen to find this recipe and try it. Man I lucked out. And it works.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I love that, Yes, drive to arizona and then you will carpool to Virginia? or Hawaii?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Great... again.. we need to come taste your wears!!! Now you ladies have gotten me hungry.. going to go make brunch (didn't have breakfast yet) I think Strawberry Pancakes are what we will have!! (multi grain mix).


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OH and Laundry too.. one load in.. another ready to go!!!
Just wish it was weather like Bits has now.. rainy and in the 50s.. love it... but no.. we have 99 and sunny, AGAIN!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

99 and sunny....hang your cloths out to dry outside....I love they way they smell. Nothing is better than line dried towels and sheets. Yum


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> 99 and sunny....hang your cloths out to dry outside....I love they way they smell. Nothing is better than line dried towels and sheets. Yum


I love that too! Smells so fresh!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I love that, Yes, drive to arizona and then you will carpool to Virginia? or Hawaii?


I would not drive to AZ to get to VA! I"m only a few hours away from you! Well, kinda LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe we should plan a "meet & greet" in VA for the spring? Just throwing ideas out there.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sounds good to me and just say prayers that we all have a good winter.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicks, I have to go and work on my sock. Later


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

shhhhh you mentioned the swear word (socks!) its too warm here to knit, couldnt get the damn yarn to leave the needles so giving up....Im praying for rain, oh and my roast beef and yorkshire puddings  tried the damn sock thing again, i need to youtube the magic loop method cos 5 sticks aint workin in my house lol

Ive nearly finished cardi no 1 in a batch of 8, well 2 lots of 4, a peach bolero and a white hoodie, in sizes 20 (x 2 for twins) 22 and a 24 inches....god give me the strength to finish what i have started...the sweater is still in its bag awaiting another row increase...hmmmm


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96907-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

